# What does a Haunter look like?



## Sidnami

I know we have a intro forum, but I want to know what each of the Haunters look like. What do you consider yourself during your time? Are you a goth, engineer, doctor, Steampunk, hippie, etc. How about posting your favorite picture of yourself. It'll be interesting to see who is that monster behind the displays. 

I'll start. I consider myself a Cybergoth. If you have to ask, Google it. I'm into clubbing, night club fashion and high tech look. 

DEMF 2007


----------



## snigglez

I consider myself as "ME" I enjoy most music especially Jazz Blues also Classic Rock. I mainly love The Beatles. I also collect Disney Villains and love old musicals. I'm into my husband and family. I enjoy the pets we have including my Dog, Cat, Fish, 3 Snakes and my Tarantula. This is a pic of me at home with my newest snake Alohanani. She is just over 7' long. Tiger Retic. Python she will grow to be around 20'. I love to go camping and just hanging out. 

Well there is a little bit of knowledge of myself outside of Halloween activity.

Hope you enjoyed 
SniggleZ


----------



## INDY

I'm a ZUMBA Girl!
View attachment 10353


----------



## make them scream




----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*"oops!"*

My camera worked too slowly, my flashlight I was holding under my chin went dead.
Of course my little flashlight gets turned off and on many times each night because each night this haunter is standing in his haunted house entertaining and scaring people! (And the dark is So Helpfull!)
"What does Jim look like?"
Nobody knows!
(Insert evil laugh here ~) my picture:{----------]
No, honestly I'm too puter-stoopid to be able to put a pic. on-line.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

This is me at one "Mansion"










This is me at another....anyone want to guess where they are? Completely different experiences, let me tell you!
Some may like the second one better, but Im guessing a lot of you would like the first too!

Ok, so I figured out how to post the pic, but it is sideways!
Anyway, here is me from a recent trip to LA for work. (doesnt look like I am working too hard, does it  ) I am a pretty typical girl...love purses and shoes, jewelry, denim....you name it!  People who know me well know about my HALLOWEEN addiction, but those just seeing me on the street would probably never guess, lol! I love fashion almost as much as Halloween. If I could only buy two things the rest of my life, it would be Louis Vuitton Handbags and Halloween Decorations!!


----------



## Kymmm

This is me and my two daughters. I am a mom, wife, daughter, sister, Aunt and friend. I collect vintage Barbies and am watching the Lakers FINALLY score ahead of the Celtics in the final game!! whooo hoo!! lol I am an animal lover and have 4 dogs, one cat and three birds. Its nice to put a face with the names.


----------



## Joiseygal

I am the baby!


----------



## MHooch

Just a few items about myself: I am a nurse, mom, wife, sister, aunt, movie buff, Halloween fan, *HUGE* Harry Potter fan, love to read, watch movies, hang with my buds and play parlor games, sing karaoke, do costumes and makeup, I love my car more than a person should love an inanimate object,  I love to laugh and have fun  

And riding in my Beetle with the top down on a full moon night is one of the true joys of my life.


----------



## lilangel_66071

we'll i concider myself a girl next door kind of person , but i do love my halloween and my classic cars so i posted a pic of me and my 1963 corvair monza convertable


----------



## Laurie S.

My haunting takes a backseat only to being a Mom, wife, and teacher...the three jobs I love most in the world. 

Me in costume (I've been Batgirl for the last two years-time to give Huntress a try):










During the other 364 days of the year, I look much like this:


----------



## Guest

me and the only thing I love more than Halloween...(sorry, family. LOL)
and I hate getting my pic taken; can you tell?


----------



## Badger

I think one looks like this...


----------



## Buggula

Haunters are like homicidal maniacs; we look just like everyone else!


----------



## Empty_W

Well I go from this:










to this:










I'm the one on the left, not the next Governor of NY


----------



## bozz

*Very Nice so far*

Why we seem to be a good looking bunch here. I figured most the ladies here would look like old witch hags........lol....j/k. But in reality are quite lovely. Well since this is the case I decided to attach my more charming photo's as well.


----------



## bobzilla

Playboy Mansion  and Haunted Mansion  ?!? 




MichaelMyers1 said:


> This is me at one "Mansion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at another....anyone want to guess where they are? Completely different experiences, let me tell you!
> Some may like the second one better, but Im guessing a lot of you would like the first too!
> 
> Ok, so I figured out how to post the pic, but it is sideways!
> Anyway, here is me from a recent trip to LA for work. (doesnt look like I am working too hard, does it  ) I am a pretty typical girl...love purses and shoes, jewelry, denim....you name it!  People who know me well know about my HALLOWEEN addiction, but those just seeing me on the street would probably never guess, lol! I love fashion almost as much as Halloween. If I could only buy two things the rest of my life, it would be Louis Vuitton Handbags and Halloween Decorations!!


----------



## Buggula

bozz said:


> Why we seem to be a good looking bunch here. I figured most the ladies here would look like old witch hags........lol....j/k. But in reality are quite lovely.


Old Witch Hag? No, that's what we look like AFTER we're in costume.


----------



## Tumblindice

Me with my little boy!!!!


----------



## Blumpkin

lilangel_66071 said:


> we'll i concider myself a girl next door kind of person , but i do love my halloween and my classic cars so i posted a pic of me and my 1963 corvair monza convertable


That car kicks ass! I love it!


----------



## halloween71

Here I am not doing anything great in the picture.But I rarely take pictures.
I am on the crazy side/life of the party/tell it like it is/do anything for you kind of person.Who loves her life and everyone in it.I am really into fitness and would one day like to compete in either bodybuliding or fitness pagent.I do everything run-taebo-zumba-yoga-lift wts.
Oh and did I mention I love halloween lol.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

This is me, doing what I do for a living, wearing funny clothes.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Love to see all the pictures! Its good to put a name with a face!
Bobzilla...you are right! The first is at the Playboy Mansion, the second is at the Haunted Mansion! I love them BOTH...the Haunted Mansion a little bit more...shhh, dont tell Hef!


----------



## Blumpkin

If anybody asks thats lemonade in the glass


----------



## Laurie S.

But of course!


----------



## strangebrew

That's me with Danielle Harris at a convention. ( i stayed up way too late the night before) My daughters have all outgrown Halloween, but not me. 







[/IMG]


----------



## 22606

My ugly mug Scared yet?


----------



## Shebear1

Hey, Blumpkin! I love those skull candelabras! Did you make them or find them somewhere?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

*Lil ol' me*

Okay, but just remember, you asked for it.
View attachment 10369


When I was younger, I had six-pack abs. Now I have the whole keg


----------



## One eyed Mick

I hope I don't turn anyone to stone.....ye have been warned!!!!

Here is a shot of me out by the ranch in NM:










Here I am hard at work relaxing and that is also "Lemonade" in my glass....  !!!










ETA:

A pic of the "Old sea dog" and his lovely Pirate wench:


----------



## samhainschimera

Like this. Metalheaded; however, this is before I added the fake brains to my face and hair. Mmmm brains.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Blumpkin said:


> If anybody asks thats lemonade in the glass


*Ok Nice pic but I HAVE to know where did you get those super cool candelabra's that are flanking you in the pic??? *


----------



## creepingdth

i've always loved halloween, it started with the black cat decor, then i got a holiday light show for christmas a couple years back, and it's spiraled out of control. my friend told me, it was meant to be for christmas lights, but christmas just isn't half the amount of fun that halloween is. i'm a teacher, and last year i was at a new school, and the other teachers didn't know what to think of me, i have a different halloween tshirt for every day of the week, and socks to match. and i'm a mother of a two year old, well, she turns three on tuesday. and she likes christmas better, but isn't scared of the halloween props or haunted houses so i'm hoping she'll turn into me and will be excited to inherit all of my stuff.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I have a pic in my profile.


----------



## Spooky Chef

I think i'm pretty harmless looking  I am a personal chef and a travel consultant.










[/IMG]


----------



## bouncerbudz

Well this is me and my wife for our first Halloween Party









Well this is me and my wife for our Second Halloween Party










Me and my lovely wife at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

love seeing all the pics!


----------



## halloween71

This is a great thread I love seeing who I am talking to.I always think I know what a person looks like but they never look like what I imagine.


----------



## Biggie

You can now understand why they call me "biggie", sadly I don't have any "halloween" type pictures or ones that show of my personality. 


Getting my award and ticket to nationals for CNC machining










Bags


----------



## Sidnami

More of us Cybergoth goodness.


----------



## Laurie S.

Captain Spaulding!!


----------



## LonnieC

Me & Hubby


----------



## bouncerbudz

Laurie S. that was the best impersonation I could have done naturally. Its ashame that you can see the clown pants & clown shoes. Very few knew who I was. I ended up having to put the movie on and afterwards they were like your twisted !!!


----------



## Laurie S.

And their point _was_?...  LOL.


----------



## peeweepinson

Willl be back to try and post, working on a pic!


----------



## obcessedwithit

My other passion besides being a halloween junkie, is trail riding. I am a research specialist and love the great outdoors, and my animals. I have 3 dogs, 2 horses, 1 cat at the moment, and a koi\goldfish pond. I live in the country on 6 acres. I am widowed by almost 4 years now. I spend time riding in the river in the summer with my friends and camping with the horses. When I am not riding , I am creating something, or thinking about the next project.

View attachment 10407


View attachment 10409


View attachment 10408
.


----------



## Blumpkin

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok Nice pic but I HAVE to know where did you get those super cool candelabra's that are flanking you in the pic??? *


Sent you a message


----------



## HalloweenRocks3

Here's me and my goofiness.


----------



## Decorinator

This is me and my father-in-law on the front porch last Halloween, catching our breath before the tots arrived:
View attachment 10416


And here we are the night before, celebrating his 80th birthday during a howling rainstorm:
View attachment 10417



It was his first visit to our home in Harvest, and he says it was definitely memorable! And he's a man after my own heart- he brought his own costume!!


----------



## Haunter

Me, taking a break from Halloween prop-building, loot-plundering, and rum-quaffing


----------



## osenator

Oh well, me and my wife, with friends...
View attachment 10418


View attachment 10419


View attachment 10420


----------



## Killed by Death

This may very well be the only halfway decent piture of me ever taken. I'm on the left along with my wife and daughter.

View attachment 10425


----------



## Johnson724

I dont normally post pics of myself, you can see the one I posted in the members photos. However, this is me at work, playing with my cell phone.










Sorry had to censor part of it.


----------



## creepy crawler

This is me!!!! Sorry this is as good as it gets Ladies!!!

















And this is me before coffee and makeup!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Here is me with a Brunette wig on as a you guessed it pirate.
And another everyday pic of me. I consider myself, soccer, pirate , haunter mom.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! great pictures everyone. boy, noone looks how i imagined them. this is really fun. keep them coming. it's almost to bad someone can't move this over and add it to the family album that is a sticky. this is a keeper


----------



## Arlita

Haunter said:


> Me, taking a break from Halloween prop-building, loot-plundering, and rum-quaffing


Love your outfit looks very authentic what pirate do you rob?


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane

I am a 19 year old, size 3, goth chic. 

Unfortunately, I'm stuck inside a 45 year old fat chick's body!!!! 

Oh well. It could be worse....I could be stuck in a religious-anti-Halloween man's body.


----------



## dippedstix

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## mementomori

I've just turned 41, next year I will be the meaning of life! 
here's my FB pic:










I collect my litle ponies, and antiques. I was a death rocker as a teen(pregoth). I still listen to the same stuff, bauhaus, cure, skinny puppy, legendary pink dots. I've added in ramstien, FSOL, and ambient/trance. I am a hindu. I love taking pics in cemeteries!


----------



## zacharybinx

44 years old with a haunt in Beautiful Sunland, CA ( a suburb of Los Angeles) Just a Plain Jane!


----------



## njwilk

I'm always the one holding the camera, so it was hard to find a picture. Yeah, I celebrate that other holiday too. Actually, my yard pretty much gets decorated for at least one holiday every month. When I'm not redecorating my yard, I hang out with my very patient and tolerant partner (whose decorating is more about knick-knacks and curtains rather than skulls and tombstones) and my dogs and spend way too much time watching TV. 










The Mayor and Me


----------



## 13mummy

Here's 13mummy!!


----------



## One eyed Mick

Great photos everyone....it is way cool to put a face with a name....keep them coming....  !!!!


----------



## Blumpkin

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> I am a 19 year old, size 3, goth chic.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm stuck inside a 45 year old fat chick's body!!!!
> 
> Oh well. It could be worse....I could be stuck in a religious-anti-Halloween man's body.


lol...now that is funny.


----------



## JahRah

In the off season , I enjoy long distance running.


----------



## JahRah

P.s. Sunny-Lane, Hilarious!!


----------



## Haunter

njwilk said:


> I'm always the one holding the camera, so it was hard to find a picture. Yeah, I celebrate that other holiday too. Actually, my yard pretty much gets decorated for at least one holiday every month. When I'm not redecorating my yard, I hang out with my very patient and tolerant partner (whose decorating is more about knick-knacks and curtains rather than skulls and tombstones) and my dogs and spend way too much time watching TV.
> 
> The Mayor and Me


njwilk, you must live in a festive town! Your mayor sports a nice hat and cool earrings! 
What kind of award did you receive?


----------



## theworkingelf

Halloween is not popular around here but I plan to make a difference, at least in our shire anyway. I'm the only house in my area that really decorates for Halloween so our house is the talk of the town in October.
View attachment 10477


----------



## ter_ran

Wow, I have been away from this forum so long most everyone here is new to me! lol! Great seeing the faces of fellow haunters within this forum! Great job everyone keeping Halloween Alive(well actually should be un-dead)..


----------



## Tumblindice

Tumblindice said:


> Me with my little boy!!!!


Halloween 2008


----------



## Kenpilot

Here's plain 'ol me. I'm an airline pilot and martial art instructor. For fun you can find me playing out on the lake, camping, playing guitar, traveling, playing with my four legged son and of course out in the garage building Halloween props  

















Me the rest of the year:


----------



## Laurie S.

Your four-legged son...


----------



## hallorenescene

you look great kenpilot. and i bet your son looks like you. everyone knows four legged children look like their parents.


----------



## Kenpilot

hallorenescene said:


> you look great kenpilot. and i bet your son looks like you. everyone knows four legged children look like their parents.


Awww thanks Hallorenescene  That was very nice of you to say. Hey wait...with or without the costumes on?  I dunno if he necessarily looks like me, but he definitely acts like me, such a brat.


----------



## Sidnami

Future Haunter!

Korbin


----------



## rockplayson

Sidnami said:


> Future Haunter!
> 
> Korbin


 
Awesome! What's the little goblin going to be this year?


----------



## Sidnami

For one of the parties, a pirate per mommy.


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenpilot said:


> he definitely acts like me, such a brat.


AHHH, a confessed brat. lol.
i'll bet you guys are both adorable.

sid, that's a cute little guy. he would be adorable dressed as a pumpkin next to that pumpkin.


----------



## Shadowbat

Me on a plain day.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadow, you look great on a plain day


----------



## Shadowbat

why thank you.lol


----------



## halloweendarkangel

*Here ya go*





















*Me and my familia!*


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I've been married to the best hubby ever for 3 years and have 2 doggies that are my pseudo kids for now.

I am currently in nursing school going for my RN license while working part time for a bank. I am very vocal. I don't mind giving my opinion. I love punk and punk music. I think it's cliche to label myself as punk though. I paint. I do crafts. I am ocd. I am a list maker. I love horror and psychological movies. Sunflowers and mexican food make me happy.


----------



## scourge

Me making a new friend.


----------



## hallorenescene

love the picture scourge, but at the same time, i don't think i could hug your friend. lol
afy, you guys look great


----------



## MsMeeple

great pic scourge....but get a shave, haircut and real job you bum


----------



## LonnieC

Hey Scourge, good lookin' friend you got there


----------



## Garfield

A Haunter? I believe like that.


----------



## Buggula

By gum we are a fabulously handsome bunch. And I don't just mean Scourge's girlfriend. *fnar*

The mini Haunters as so cute! I hope to have a photo of my grand-daughter in costume this year for her first ever Halloween.


----------



## Halstaff

What I do when I'm not working on Halloween - training or racing Ironman triathlons.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Me at school when i was in 9th grade.... anyone want to take a guess who i was dressed up as?? Oh im in college now btw lol


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Halloween_Queen said:


> Me at school when i was in 9th grade.... anyone want to take a guess who i was dressed up as?? Oh im in college now btw lol


Samara, the girl from The Ring?

And off topic a sec, why is this thread so wide on my computer?


----------



## snigglez

Halstaff said:


> What I do when I'm not working on Halloween - training or racing Ironman triathlons.


Have you won and if so do you have the Ironman tattoo?


----------



## MsMeeple

creepyhomemaker said:


> Samara, the girl from The Ring?
> 
> And off topic a sec, why is this thread so wide on my computer?


Because someone posted a large photo?

Nice form halstaff


----------



## hallorenescene

halstaf, you are in great shape. and i second sniggelz ? have you ever won. i think it's great you run.
halloween queen, you look just like samara. i loved that show, they did such a good scare factor the way they had her crawl out of that tv
creepy, your page is big because they posted large pictures. if the pictures are from photobucket they can click on the blue options button on the upload page and make the pictures smaller. then our page would not be so big and you can see the whole picture at once without having to move the page side to side to see the whole picture.


----------



## Specterkev

an older pic of me and one from halloween 09


----------



## hallorenescene

nice picture kev


----------



## cbonz2002

I like pinball, and arcade games, collecting Coca Cola, and am now collecting mannequins for my Halloween display. This is a great post, but I think Halloween forum needs a single section. That way all the single people on here could meet some one who is into the same things!

There is one pic of a tombstone I just finished.


----------



## cbonz2002

I messed up before here is my pic.


----------



## hallorenescene

cbon, love the saying on your stone, but where's the picture of you


----------



## partsman




----------



## Halstaff

snigglez said:


> Have you won and if so do you have the Ironman tattoo?


I haven't won one yet. If I can stay at it long enough, maybe I'll outlast my competition but it's amazing how many very fast men over 50 we have in the sport. It will also take another big increase in training time to move to the next level. I already spend over 15 hours a week training which really restricts what else I have time for. If I could just win the lottery and not have to work, I could train all I want and still have the time to do all the prop building I have planned.


----------



## hallorenescene

partsman, i think i've seen that picture before. it's cute, even your bug eyes. lol


----------



## Halloween_Queen

yesss indeed i was samara, people told me constantly i looked like her one the movie came out, and i was just like well then who better could i dress up as for halloween =)


----------



## zombygurl

*here's the zombygurl with some of my friends*

View attachment 10587
with some of my friends


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, you look good. you sure have some gruesome looking friends. lol. so are you from a town of 1500. i like your tshirt


----------



## OMGDan

I'm sure most people have seen me before throughout the years but here's a recent pic from last week










I'm the guy...incase that wasn't clear haha


----------



## hallorenescene

hello omgdan. you look great. so this is what the guy with all the tattoos looks like. okay, slap the grisley toothed biker dude out of my mind. lol. [sorry, just having fun stereo typing]


----------



## zombygurl

our town used to have 1,500 LOL!!!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Great seeing everyone! And great to be back on halloween forum!

I'm a newly single mom, dog lover, fishkeeper, bartender and lover of all things Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

stranger, nice picture.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

thanks,hallo!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I am a dietitian by day, providing nutrition counseling at the veteran's hospital. I enjoy crafts & card making, food, attempting to cook, my husband, pets (dog & 2 kitties), & fitness (okay, maybe I don't really enjoy that). 

I feel my best pictures were on my wedding day 2008, so here is









And here is last Halloween as Abby from NCIS


----------



## hallorenescene

you make a beautiful princess bride. and i remember that costume from before. you look just like her


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks Hallorenescence


----------



## Blumpkin

Stranger With Candy said:


> Great seeing everyone! And great to be back on halloween forum!
> 
> I'm a newly single mom, dog lover, fishkeeper, bartender and lover of all things Halloween!


SWC, you look like Angelina Jolie...cant imagine you will be single for long, unless you want it that way


----------



## Sidnami

Great. My topic just went from "What do you look like?" to "Are you single?". Nice.......


----------



## Blumpkin

Sidnami said:


> Great. My topic just went from "What do you look like?" to "Are you single?". Nice.......




lol...not trolling for a date, I'm happily married...just calling them like I see em'


----------



## creepy crawler

Blumpkin said:


> lol...not trolling for a date, I'm happily married...just calling them like I see em'


Yeah thats what I am talking about!!!!!


----------



## Sidnami

Just for laughs, I'm going to start a new thread that's for singles. Let's see how that goes.......


Otherwise, keep posting those pics.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Thanks Blumpkin. Sidnami, I posted in your thread! Good idea.


----------



## hallorenescene

*what does a haunter look like*



Blumpkin said:


> SWC, you look like Angelina Jolie...cant imagine you will be single for long, unless you want it that way


i think if she had blonde hair she'd look more like samantha from bewitched


----------



## Deslock

Me..?

I'm just a lowly Stormtrooper. In service to his most Imperial Majesty, *the Emperor*. Just fighting to bring law and order to the galaxy. 


I just wish the pay was better, and those darn rebels would stop blowing up our homes...*Sighs*

Here, a loyal subject of the Empire expresses his appreciation for everything we shocktroopers of the Empire do, by giving me his friendship, and gratitude.:










Here, an undead minion of the foul rebels tried to infiltrate our base, and keep us from celebrating. I was forced to show him at _gunpoint_, that the Empire does *INDEED* support this Terran holiday called "Halloween".:










And also I do work part time as a Pilot, when there is a need. Anything I can do to help the Empire grow, and prosper. :


----------



## hallorenescene

cool pictures, now will the deslock you have in captivity please post his picture


----------



## spookyone

(my sister is making me do this while she is at school lol) here's a pic of me and my sister (NOWHINING) and pic of us during halloween heheheh we are such halloween freaks i always have skeleton doing the la bum ba in my head


----------



## NOWHINING

spookyone said:


> (my sister is making me do this while she is at school lol) here's a pic of me and my sister (NOWHINING) and pic of us during halloween heheheh we are such halloween freaks i always have skeleton doing the la bum ba in my head


thank you sis for doing this for me!


----------



## spookyone

NOWHINING said:


> thank you sis for doing this for me!


oh yeah no biggie lol like i said u aint getting all the fun lol


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Feeling Blue...










Not blue and with new piercing


----------



## hallorenescene

spookie one, thanks for posting the pictures. the second one is a riot. i love the makeup and expression. they're all great pictures. you guys look like a lot of fun. i hope you don't mind, i am going to use the last 2 pictures as my desktop for awhile. 
garden, even blue you look good.


----------



## madmax

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Feeling Blue...


----------



## 22606

Sidnami said:


> Just for laughs, I'm going to start a new thread that's for singles. Let's see how that goes.......


Awww... You mean to tell me I got my hopes up for nothing?

Nice pictures, all


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

madmax said:


>


What are you implying? LOL


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

33 year old, halloween yard haunter, geocacher, photographer, world traveler.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE

My wife (then GF) and I in '03 doing a makeup test before the big nite.









Before an Alice Cooper show in '06.









My wife snapped this foto of me spending some quality time with our new daughter Sayuri Isabella, on Father's Day.


----------



## Spider Rider

> Just for laughs, I'm going to start a new thread that's for singles. Let's see how that goes.......


After seeing some of these pics i think I'll start an "I wish I was single" thread. JUST KIDDING my darling wife, you did take your meds, right? 
Here's a pic of me(20 yrs. ago) at the front door of the same mansion MichaelMeyers1 is standing in front of. I'm the blue shirt.










And here is one of me at my current job.


----------



## spookyone

hallorenescene said:


> spookie one, thanks for posting the pictures. the second one is a riot. i love the makeup and expression. they're all great pictures. you guys look like a lot of fun. i hope you don't mind, i am going to use the last 2 pictures as my desktop for awhile.
> garden, even blue you look good.


lol sure not a problem btw the 2nd one was my sister she was little red riding hood and didnt know she was a wolf lol ( we even pierced the wolf ears with ear rings lol)


----------



## partsman

hallorenescene said:


> partsman, i think i've seen that picture before. it's cute, even your bug eyes. lol


Maybe you'll like this one better, though its hard to tell which on is the dummy and which one is the haunter:


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i can tell, and i do like this one better. nice picture by the way.

wow! look at all the adds. fantastic everyone. and the guy holding the sweet little baby, you rock dude


----------



## jrmullens

I'm a father of 3 ages 17,6, and 4. I've always been into Halloween. One year I dressed as a scarecrow and say on my porch motionless, scared everyone that walked by. Another year I dressed as Death for a Halloween party at work. Last year I worked as an actor at the Field of Screams in West Greenwich RI. Here is a screen capture from the local news when they came out do a story. I did the makeup myself and did most of the other actors also. This year I'm helping with set design, prop repair and building.


----------



## hallorenescene

jr, good job on your costume, and you were posted in the paper. how lucky is that.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE

*What does a "Future" Haunter look like?*



hallorenescene said:


> ...and the guy holding the sweet little baby, you rock dude


Thanx Ren. I couldn't resist doing a little photoshop (but the wife's gonna kill me!)


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that is a beautiful baby. and look at all the hair. how old is she?


----------



## ROCKNRUDE

She is 5 weeks & a couple of days old. I would love to make her the centerpiece of a haunted nursery, but the wife shot that idea down immediately.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry, but i back the wife. a future haunter maybe. i have 10 grandchildren, and some are die hards, and some are not. you love them all though


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Gorey Vidal

Rocknrude, maybe you should include your wife holding the baby. That way she can keep an eye on her.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

ROCKNRUDE said:


> Thanx Ren. I couldn't resist doing a little photoshop (but the wife's gonna kill me!)


AH HA HA HA, you are too much. You are going to be the most FUN dad ever. I think what really makes that picture is how innocent and sweet your little girl really looks until you get to the fangs!!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah californie, she looks like a very content baby. vidal, your idea is not bad. mom and dad would both be happy then. 
halloweenie, you look great!
rockn, call me hallo as my friends do. love you picked up on my name though.


----------



## Shocktherepy

*Oh..they will know what I look like ...*

Ah now I have to post some pics you guys and girls look like a fun crowd so why not participate. Ill dig through 10 years of halloween photos and get some posted of me


----------



## RundownRockstar

See what happens when I go crazy










This is me before I go off the deep end.










Must be like the HULK or something, I've been meaning to go to the doctor but enjoy the attention too much.


----------



## hallorenescene

holy crap rundown, you don't look like the same guy. and what is that? you showing us the peace sign? lol


----------



## ter_ran

RundownRockstar said:


> See what happens when I go crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me before I go off the deep end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be like the HULK or something, I've been meaning to go to the doctor but enjoy the attention too much.


LOL! How ya doin fellow Californian! Hey you know what.. I was born in Fresno(The Valley), Ca! All my family still lives up there and in Clovis, Ca.


----------



## RundownRockstar

ter_ran said:


> LOL! How ya doin fellow Californian! Hey you know what.. I was born in Fresno(The Valley), Ca! All my family still lives up there and in Clovis, Ca.


Thats where I live is in Clovis.


----------



## ter_ran

Cool! My fam is up at Academy & Herndon. But they get very little trick or treaters there bro! It is nice homes but in the boonies for sure! Lots of good grapes with great ATV mud action there though!


----------



## spookyone

bouncerbudz said:


> Well this is me and my wife for our first Halloween Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is me and my wife for our Second Halloween Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my lovely wife at Thanksgiving dinner.


oh love yer captin spaldin (spelling??) hes my fave lol rest of pics are awsome


----------



## rockplayson

my best picture is the one I got to take with Carrie Underwood. But it turned out really bad.


----------



## 22606

This is one of the most recent. With a mug like mine, I don't think there's much need for a mask


----------



## hallorenescene

garthgoyle, you have a very nice face.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallorenescene. Nice to hear that instead of the things I usually do


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Here I am in 2008 in a production of the musical "Ragtime". I played "Henry Ford". I haunt AND I sing. Are you listening Hollywood?

The car BTW is a rental......








[/IMG]


----------



## Mizerella

I actually appear normal most of the time, but I always act kind of weird.


----------



## Tumblindice

Mizerella said:


> I actually appear normal most of the time, but I always act kind of weird.


Bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Great quote!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

henry, i mean wyatt, you look great. hey you should be hearing from hollywood any day. and that car, well to bad it's only a rental.
miz, very pretty and and your eyes are georgous


----------



## Mizerella

awww Thank you hallorenescene, you're so sweet 

Tumblindice yes it's sad but true... I think I scare people off when I talk sometimes.


----------



## Mandathewitch

Me and Best Friend at the Party... He was Les Grossman from Tropic Thunder... I was just dressed up fun (sorta steampunk)









Umm. someone left me in the graveyard... and I couldn't get out!


----------



## kloey74

As a 2nd grade teacher, I get a few extra chances to "dress up" for school spirit days. I have earned myself quite the rep because students are always dying to figure out what I'll do for each theme.

This was a crazy hair day. I went as a turkey that got sucked through a plane's engine!


----------



## Spider Rider

> I went as a turkey that got sucked through a plane's engine!


Hilarious! So teachers can get their feathers ruffled.
My daughters loved crazy hair day in elementary school.


----------



## hallorenescene

manda and kloey, cool pictures, you guys both made me laugh. thanks, just got off work and needed that..


----------



## Dark Crop

I spent the party at my house as an 80s rocker and the next night as Buddy the Elf, but i got bored so i cut a hole in the bottom of a pumpkin i took over and wore it around half the night..  random .... i know then normal me


----------



## Dark Crop

whoops forgot one


----------



## hallorenescene

hypro, that pumpkinhead is to funny. i bet you had a blast


----------



## Tumblindice

Mizerella said:


> awww Thank you hallorenescene, you're so sweet
> 
> Tumblindice yes it's sad but true... I think I scare people off when I talk sometimes.


You don't sound to scary to me, you sound like you have a good sense of humor!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Might look like this poor fella. Seems he must deal with a bunch of women every day!


----------



## hallorenescene

johnny, looks like a fine bunch of women to deal with. and not to bad looking yourself


----------



## doto

JohnnyAppleseed,

Look at the birght side. If you're not already, in no time you will be dealing with a lot more boys than the # of girls you are dealing with now.....


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's what I look like. My daughter & I are modelling the t-shirt I designed for the Ontario Haunters Club.


----------



## HappyHalloweenie

heres the whole fam damily. I'm the ruler of the house(just for all you people who don't get it) I'm the MOM!!!! I am married, a SAHM with three girls 4, 3 and 1 1/2. I love all holidays and try to do the best I can to decorate. I use to live on a farm but since my babies came we had to give the animals up so now all we have is 6 cats, 4 horses(well 1 pony 3 horses) and 2 dogs. In my SPARE TIME(ha ha ha) I try to sew, garden or get ready for a holiday or B-day.

Here's me and a few others


























































sorry for all the pics but I love taking pictures.(I especially love showing of my girls and my horses


----------



## Sidnami

So do the horses get dressed up for Halloween too?


----------



## Tumblindice

Sidnami said:


> So do the horses get dressed up for Halloween too?


Bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............

Love picture number 2 taken on 4th. Very cute.


----------



## HappyHalloweenie

Actually I did almost dress them up(well paint anyway) but I didn't have the time and my stallion was gelded  that month didn't want to stress him out further. I was going to make my gray mare all polka dotted, my black gelding an Appaloosa and my pony an Indian pony. Our foal wasn't going to be anything she was too young at the time.

Maybe I'll do it this year! I am planning a little further ahead of time so maybe I will have the time this year

If I do I am so taking pictures!

Tumblindice thank you. I think they are pretty cute myself(I think they were conspiring something at that moment! sneaky devils)


----------



## hallorenescene

uruk, you look like a charmer, and you little daughter is a real cutie. i love her hair, mine was that color when i was younger. and, nice tshirts, the design is awesome

halloweenie, nice pics. looks like mom handed down some curls. i love to sew too. looks like you made the costumes. very nice. is the pirate one store bought? when we lived in wyoming there were a group called the foxie trotters. they lived in the country so at halloween time they would dress up their horses with lots of lights and ride around town giving tot candy out. gloria worked with me at wal- mart. on halloween night someone would ride through the parking lot dressed up like the guy from sleepy hollow and throw a pumpkin. i always figured it was gloria


----------



## spookyone

Hyprosick said:


> I spent the party at my house as an 80s rocker and the next night as Buddy the Elf, but i got bored so i cut a hole in the bottom of a pumpkin i took over and wore it around half the night..  random .... i know then normal me


seen ya had a pumpkin on yer head ... didnt ya break out into a rash??? looks like fun lol


----------



## Dark Crop

Nope none, is it known to?


----------



## spookyone

Hyprosick said:


> Nope none, is it known to?


to some lol we get a rash when were scooping the inners out lol so i kinda figured if ya got yer head in it .... lol least ya know lol


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

This is what I look like "some" of the time...usually, my hair's pulled back and I'm wearing my bumming/working around the house comfy clothes!


----------



## Tumblindice

RL beautiful smile!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

roberts lullaby, contagious smile, and you're very pretty


----------



## Laurie S.

Robert! You're a girl!


Not a one of us looks scary enough to be a haunter outside of costume.


----------



## Johnson724

See...thats what I said in the singles thread...would have never thunk it


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

Thank you for your nice comments Tumblingdice & Hallorenescene!


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

Yes, Laurie, I am a girl!! My name is Laura...Robert is for the singer of The Cure and Lullaby is a song he wrote! And I agree with J 724, it is quite hard to guess gender by user name.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Uruk-Hai said:


> Here's what I look like. My daughter & I are modelling the t-shirt I designed for the Ontario Haunters Club.


Your daughter is such a cutie!..and I like the shirts.  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

Wyatt Furr said:


> Here I am in 2008 in a production of the musical "Ragtime". I played "Henry Ford". I haunt AND I sing. Are you listening Hollywood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Really cool WF....haunt & sing...I love it, fun & talented.  *H1*



Mizerella said:


> I actually appear normal most of the time, but I always act kind of weird.


Great pic, Miz!.... you remind me of Vivien Leigh. *H1*


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenie1, you're right, she does. i love that show, my favorite, and vivian was so beautiful. and everyone should have a rett in their life.


----------



## Laurie S.

Robert's "Lullaby" said:


> Yes, Laurie, I am a girl!! My name is Laura...Robert is for the singer of The Cure and Lullaby is a song he wrote! And I agree with J 724, it is quite hard to guess gender by user name.


Holy $%^#, I should have figured that out!! I used to listen to The Cure all the time, but quit years ago because the music didn't really appeal to my better half. I'm rusty.

That's very cool. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## spookyone

here's another one of me n my sis(nowhining) it was from halloween 07 lol yup we were trick or treating like this too lol


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, you look dark and sinister, great photo. no whining, i love it, you are as cute as a button.


----------



## Laurie S.

The choker paired with that black dress is awesome, spookyone!


I figured I might also post a picture of the times I decide to go red. Okay, probably just kinda red.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice picture as always laurie. you look good red


----------



## Laurie S.

Thanks, Hallo. I was kinda nervous to read your post here, knowing that you tell it like it is, by jove.


----------



## tank.1007

this is me at work and play


----------



## hallorenescene

tank, nice pics. i love the 3rd one. oh heck, they were all good. 
laurie, red does become you, i'm sure others will second that, and yeah, sometimes i need a smack, i shouldn't be so blunt.


----------



## MsMeeple

Laurie S. said:


> The choker paired with that black dress is awesome, spookyone!
> 
> 
> I figured I might also post a picture of the times I decide to go red. Okay, probably just kinda red.


with kinda being the operative word there


----------



## jodi franco

OOOoooo....I have a LV bag in the shape of an oyster...I LOVE IT!!


----------



## EvilMel

Me and my husband at a Christmas party.









One of my cats with a pumpkin that I carved (zombie pumpkins design, he rules!).









Me at a pumpkin patch in Maryland.


----------



## BlackCrow

*There's me *

Yup, that's me, little ol Meghan  Okay...its like huge..but u get the picture.. ?


----------



## hallorenescene

evil mel, nice pic of you and your hubby. is your cat scoping out a cat that's not real?
crow, even though the picture is huge, you look great. i feel a little dizzy there, felt like i was sideways. lol


----------



## spookyone

hallorenescene said:


> spooky, you look dark and sinister, great photo. no whining, i love it, you are as cute as a button.


thanks..(was going for a GOTH PIXY type lol) we always have tons of fun when its halloween time.. (i used to wear my blue hair peices (and flowers too lol) when i was working but they made me stop they said it was to distraction from a job.. i work in a kitchen wth!!! oh and i had gotten TONS of humans saying they liked it too.... blah humans.....so now i make sure i wear my skull bows lol )


----------



## spookyone

got another pic( year 2007) of me and my sis and OUR AUNT lol


----------



## EvilMel

hallorenescene said:


> Is your cat scoping out a cat that's not real?


hah hah. Yeah. They all hate that fake/rubber cat. We have another black cat statue that they also hate. My husband chases our boys (that's what we call the three black cats at our house) around with either the statue or the rubber cat. They run like hell. It's absolutely hysterical.


----------



## spookyone

EvilMel said:


> hah hah. Yeah. They all hate that fake/rubber cat. We have another black cat statue that they also hate. My husband chases our boys (that's what we call the three black cats at our house) around with either the statue or the rubber cat. They run like hell. It's absolutely hysterical.


lol oh my !!! yeah that is funny better hope they dont seek revenge on ya when yer sleeping lol


----------



## dudeamis

taken around March, I've lost 30lbs since. Now my Pumpkin King costume won't look like great pumpkin lol.


----------



## tkstrawn64

Here I am as Snow White... I really enjoyed being a brunette for one night!![/ATTACH]


----------



## BlackCrow

hallorenescene said:


> crow, even though the picture is huge, you look great. i feel a little dizzy there, felt like i was sideways. lol


lol  thank you! sorry, i didn't get a chance to rotate..


----------



## murtisha

lilangel my brother had a corvair EXACTLY like that! Too bad he ran into the back of a cadillac.


----------



## hallorenescene

dude, nice pic. loved that game.
tk, another nice pic. but instead of snow white, you look like you're going to be dead white when that chick next to you takes a liking


----------



## triplej2002

Here I am... I'm a wife and stay-at-home mom. I homeschool our seven year-old son and I also paint artwork and do other crafts (tiki and Halloween related) that I sell online. I enjoy scrapbooking, drawing, fishing, camping, and kayaking. Love taking road trips, spending time with family, or just spending a Saturday afternoon around the pool relaxing and cooking out.


----------



## JBfromBS

Nice pic, TripleJ. It's cool to put a face with the name! Amazing how "normal" we Halloweenies can look when we need to, huh?


----------



## hallorenescene

triple, very nice picture, and sounds like you have some fun things to do


----------



## Buggula

JBfromBS said:


> Nice pic, TripleJ. It's cool to put a face with the name! Amazing how "normal" we Halloweenies can look when we need to, huh?



Innit though. Veerrryyy amazing.


----------



## whynotgrl666

how does one inbed pics? ive always wondered... awsome pics guys !


----------



## 22606

whynotgrl666 said:


> how does one inbed pics? ive always wondered... awsome pics guys !


If you have an album on here, right-click the second option under the picture (the image code) and click copy. Go to the thread you'd like to put it in, click 'Reply', right-click in your post and click 'Paste'. You should be able to then add your pic.

Nice pictures, everyone


----------



## mommyto3

Ok, ok, this thread keeps popping up. Here is a Halloween pic from last year - I was a butterfly, don't laugh.


----------



## Shadowbat

mommyto3 said:


> Ok, ok, this thread keeps popping up. Here is a Halloween pic from last year - I was a butterfly, don't laugh.


Beautiful butterfly


----------



## Glockink




----------



## hallorenescene

mommy to 3 you look great as a butterfly and blue becomes you
glock, nice pic. love the tatoo you are doing.


----------



## zom13ie

View attachment 11450


View attachment 11451


View attachment 11452


Hear are some of myself and me and the wife and the wife!


----------



## zom13ie

I should of said the future wife! Oct 2 of this year with the halloween haunted house wedding


----------



## zom13ie

View attachment 11453
This is the baby halloween kitty..... Given to us by fellow haunted house employees! Her name morticia, yes like addams.

View attachment 11454
me on xmas, yes halloween is everyday for me.... fam expects it now from me


----------



## hallorenescene

zom, those are very fun pics. you guys look great. love your freddie shirt at christmas. lol. better than the bah humbug hat my husband wears


----------



## zom13ie

hallorenescene said:


> zom, those are very fun pics. you guys look great. love your freddie shirt at christmas. lol. better than the bah humbug hat my husband wears


Thanks for the wonderful comments! yea we adore each other alot..... and i am not taking about my other half and my self... i am talking about freddy and me...


----------



## hallorenescene

you crack me up. lol.


----------



## zom13ie

you best get putting blood in those crack, never let a good crack go to waste! it can always be decrated with blood!


----------



## mommyto3

Thank you all for the compliments. Morticia the kitty is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## JBfromBS

mommyto3 said:


> Ok, ok, this thread keeps popping up. Here is a Halloween pic from last year - I was a butterfly, don't laugh.



Why would we laugh? Very beautiful butterfly if you ask me!


----------



## zom13ie

mommyto3 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. Morticia the kitty is just the cutest thing ever!


You should see her now.... that pic was of her just about 2 month old..... she is my little demond halloween cat. she will sit and watch any horro movie with you and deeply watch it like she has a report to make about it. 

We need a thread started of our halloween pets..... think i will start that one up! feel free to beat me to it!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

I guess I will participate in this thread, here I am mr. plain and "normal"


----------



## scary1215

these are the two pics of me. One the other 364 days of the year and one on halloween. But this year im an evil clown.


----------



## xCombixGirlx

why not have a laugh here is me and my little girl mission raven. kinda halloweenish name huh lol








this was after about 6 hours of wear and a rush job most of the blending is gond in this pic


----------



## hallorenescene

glass eye, very nice pic
scary, you clean up real nice
xcomb, that is an awesome job. and your raven is a sweetie
zombie13, your blood advice put me in stitches. see, i don't waste anything. lol


----------



## Tumblindice

Scary, very nice Leatherface!!!!


----------



## Boo Baby

I really do not like my picture being taken but I completely agree with an earlier post saying that it is so nice to be able to put a face with all of those that we have been chatting with on the forum. So although it takes me out of my comfy zone I will add my mug to the group. 

A bit about me, I'm a dental hygienist and a Mom to 3 busy children. I love scary movies, music and of course Halloween. I believe I have successfully passed the Hallobug onto my eldest daughter, she seems to be displaying the same passion for Halloween as her Mom and I couldn't be prouder!! 

_Here is a pic of myself and my eldest daughter Bronwyn._


----------



## xCombixGirlx

adorable boo baby.
i to am happy that mine is start to get into the building and whatnot of halloween stuff.
unless people start drinking all the agent orange, who will make zombies without all of us


----------



## hallorenescene

boobaby, nice photo. your daughter looks just like you. what a cutie she is


----------



## Boo Baby

Thanks for the nice comments ladies.


----------



## darkness

this is me


----------



## halloweenfiend

My picture on here is a pic of me with a pumpkin. So I guess that's what I look like


----------



## Glyphen

Here I am:









And remember, if a zombie bites you its bad, but if you bite a Zombie its crazy delicious!


----------



## hallorenescene

glyphon, very nice picture


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Technically I am not a haunter and I may not look like one but she does!


----------



## Glyphen

That girl.....has a split personality, also, Thanks for the compliments


----------



## manordemon

this is a little something i put together to sort of give you a look at what i do usualy for my character. im basicly a demonic entity in a haunted mansion so i hope this helps you out as far as what a haunter looks like.


----------



## Lea32R

A couple of me. I think it's really interesting seeing everyone!  Putting faces to names and all that 

Posing:



Being a nerd:


----------



## hallorenescene

lea, a couple of cute pictures.
manor, my pic isn't displaying
killer, that girls picture is so perfect, she looks like a cardboard stand up. lol. and with that name, why not a haunter?


----------



## manordemon

those pictures were from like i belive to be 2008. they are a few ill have more this year i am hopeing to get posted up for you guys.

i hope you all liked the little photo mix i put together. my wife is tanding next to me in the one photo holding the chain conected to me she did her latex on her own and one of our actors we work with did ours for me.


----------



## Johnson724

KillerPumpkins said:


> Technically I am not a haunter and I may not look like one but she does!


Thats a big scar for that boob job  Still, me likey


----------



## Cateeto

Here's me on a regular day basis 









And here's me during last year's Halloween 









I was pregnant... Had to make good use of the belly


----------



## hallorenescene

can anyone see manordemons pictures. maybe they're not showing up for just me. old computer.
johnson, you are to funny. lol. and it was for a boob reduction, you think?
catee, you relly look like a man. love your twist on the dickie do. lol.


----------



## Antimars

Me and my buddy Colonel Pickering (ignore the date)-

















Getting a good picture of us together is impossible because the moment he knows I'm trying to pose, he starts goofing off.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Antimars said:


> Me and my buddy Colonel Pickering (ignore the date)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a good picture of us together is impossible because the moment he knows I'm trying to pose, he starts goofing off.


Pretty horse, I have horses too!


----------



## printersdevil

printersdevil at Halloween 2010. It is the only picture we got of me. 

Let's see, I am a retired teacher, now work part-time at a college and substitute teach. I have always loved all the holidays and decorating my home for them. Christmas was always my big thing. I have always wanted to host a costume party and finally did it last year. I love Halloween and the fun of decorating. Not into blood and guts stuff. I don't really object to it, I just don't like it. Clowns---can't figure out what is scary about them. I love classic Halloween movies.

Witches are the greatest. When I was little I was freaked out by the wicked witch in The Wizard of Oz. I could not even stay in the room watching the show without hiding my face.


----------



## Antimars

obcessed with it said:


> Pretty horse, I have horses too!


Awesome, do introduce them!  I have a little mare as well.
I feel sort of embarassed of Pickles' silly scissor-induced bridlepath in those, lol, but it's been fixed up nice and proper now...


----------



## rockplayson

Here's me on a normal day. I'm a student and I work.


----------



## Glyphen

hallorenescene said:


> can anyone see manordemons pictures. maybe they're not showing up for just me. old computer.
> johnson, you are to funny. lol. and it was for a boob reduction, you think?
> catee, you relly look like a man. love your twist on the dickie do. lol.


Manordemons simply used the wrong photobucket link to his pic. Just needs to change it to the


----------



## hvacmac7

*holy crap!*

[holy crap!did you starve phil margera for three months before this trip?lol jkQUOTE=obcessed with it;862966]My other passion besides being a halloween junkie, is trail riding. I am a research specialist and love the great outdoors, and my animals. I have 3 dogs, 2 horses, 1 cat at the moment, and a koi\goldfish pond. I live in the country on 6 acres. I am widowed by almost 4 years now. I spend time riding in the river in the summer with my friends and camping with the horses. When I am not riding , I am creating something, or thinking about the next project.

View attachment 10407


View attachment 10409


View attachment 10408
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hvacmac7

[look at attachment 1045 then my quote will make sense jk
QUOTE=hvacmac7;907827][holy crap!did you starve phil margera for three months before this trip?lol jkQUOTE=obcessed with it;862966]My other passion besides being a halloween junkie, is trail riding. I am a research specialist and love the great outdoors, and my animals. I have 3 dogs, 2 horses, 1 cat at the moment, and a koi\goldfish pond. I live in the country on 6 acres. I am widowed by almost 4 years now. I spend time riding in the river in the summer with my friends and camping with the horses. When I am not riding , I am creating something, or thinking about the next project.

View attachment 10407


View attachment 10409


View attachment 10408
.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## LairMistress

It's a terrible picture, but it's the one I use for Facebook, so it'll do for now. I'm currently a stay at home mom (to two boys ages 9 and 10), though that will soon change, once the three of us move out of state. My only other addiction besides Halloween is Mafia Wars.  I love to make stuff, and if I'm able to fix something that's broken, I will! I also love anything to do with the paranormal.


----------



## hvacmac7

wasnt talking bout you ,sorry 
im a nut was talking bout dude in background with beard ,wasnt trying to be insulting


----------



## hvacmac7

i am postin noob ,ignore me


----------



## hallorenescene

soni has horses too. biters i call horses. so i will just say, antimars, you are adorable
printersdevil, love your picture. we have the same likes. 
rock, i've already seen a pic of you without that smiling face in front, and i do like the before pic better. 
hvac, some more biters and again, you are adorable
lair, very nice picture


----------



## LairMistress

aww, thank you hallo renescene! My self photography skills are sub-par at best. Or maybe it's just the shakes from giving up coffee?


----------



## Sleepersatty99

well here is a pic of my wife and I.

Yes i am very tall. Im 6'7


----------



## Johnson724

LairMistress said:


> It's a terrible picture, but it's the one I use for Facebook, so it'll do for now. I'm currently a stay at home mom (to two boys ages 9 and 10), though that will soon change, once the three of us move out of state. My only other addiction besides Halloween is Mafia Wars.  I love to make stuff, and if I'm able to fix something that's broken, I will! I also love anything to do with the paranormal.


Pic looks good to me


----------



## Johnson724

hvacmac7 said:


> i am postin noob ,ignore me


Dont worry about it havac...you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## XtremeAaron

Vacation in Daytona Beach FL, beginning of the month.









Another of the girlfriend and I.


----------



## 22606

I haven't been to this thread in ages, apparently... It's _really_ taken off Nice photos, everyone


----------



## rockplayson

KillerPumpkins said:


> Technically I am not a haunter and I may not look like one but she does!



bowchickawowwow


----------



## hallorenescene

*members photos*

sleeper, that's tall! so how tall is your wife? she doesn't look all that short either. you are very very nice looking, and you and your wife make a very cute couple
extreme, another nice looking couple photo. 
rock, now if you can jam that to killers heartbeat,


----------



## ter_ran

Well I can say that this haunter looks like a burnt tamale! lol! I am so burnt literally from being outdoors everyday this past 5 days... Forget about the tanning shops... I tanned enough for everyone now! lol!


----------



## LairMistress

Johnson724 said:


> Pic looks good to me


Thanks!  I'm just not very good at self photography. I really only took it because I was showing off my "natural" look (i.e. I finally got tired of bleaching my hair, and it's been eons since anyone I know has seen the real color).


----------



## manordemon

[/IMG]









































ok now i hope you can see the photos now and i even put one of my daughter and i at the zoo so you can see the man behind the makeup. i understnad some of these are not my best costume ideas and makeup ideas but they are all ideas i have used through the years.

hope you like them. 

thanks

the manor demon


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

Your costume ideas and pics are great Manordemon...and your little girl is precious!


----------



## manordemon

thank you very much. that means alot to me.

lol after going on 13 years as an actor(aka haunter) in the haunt business i started to run out of ideas. i think i used every single movie character there was to use. than i got tired of every patron saying hey you are from that movie and hey you are from this movie lol.

it was from there on out i decided well im going to do my own ideas. and being goth well i can come up with some sick and twisted ones. i have no idea what i am comeing up with this year but i promise you it will be something great.

im takeing my daughter to phantom fright nights on one of my days off so it should be fun we were in florida for her make a wish and she hated a bugs life in 3d but loved the jaws ride lol that says something. and her faveorite horro movie is hell raiser she has her other faves like land of the dead and shawn of the dead but hell raiser is her number 1.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

hallorenescene said:


> sleeper, that's tall! so how tall is your wife? she doesn't look all that short either. you are very very nice looking, and you and your wife make a very cute couple
> extreme, another nice looking couple photo.
> rock, now if you can jam that to killers heartbeat,


Thank you. She is 5'2 and not that much into halloween. She doesnt like for me to say "Halloween" Till sept. LOL


----------



## manordemon

thats terribal man. halloween is 365 for me.

my wife is the same whay and so is my 3 year old my 1 year old not old enough to decide if she likes it yet or not but i am hopeing she gets into it sooner or later.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Okay, let me see if I can get this to work. If so, this is me and my husband in Maine for vacation:










And us at our Halloween wedding:










And our son as Frankenstein last year:










And me with Jonathan Coulton, the pinnacle of nerdy hotness:


----------



## Arlita

Hey Hazelhawthorne, Your pics are great, a Halloween wedding that is awsome you must start an album with some more pics of your wedding would love to see them. And Frankenstein is adorable did he leave the head piece on, I know some kids hate thing on their head, what is he going to be this year?


----------



## hallorenescene

hazel, you guys look made for each other. very nice looking couple. and your little boy is adorable. he makes that outfit charming.
manor, nice costumes. in the one holding your daughter, i love how you painted your curling mouth. and your daughter is so sweet looking, a real cutie


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Arlita said:


> Hey Hazelhawthorne, Your pics are great, a Halloween wedding that is awsome you must start an album with some more pics of your wedding would love to see them. And Frankenstein is adorable did he leave the head piece on, I know some kids hate thing on their head, what is he going to be this year?


Thanks, Arlita! I have all the pics on a disc, if I can ever remember, I'll upload some to my album. My son's costume was all one piece and zipped up the back, so he didn't really have a choice but to leave it on! He whined a little at first, but then forgot about it, he was having such a blast trick treating. We haven't decided for this year, yet.


----------



## manordemon

thanks. yeah the face paint with the curling mouth was inspired and used by chad gray the lead singer for mudvayne. that night i was a dead mental patient but...... the manager in my haunt told me that it did not fit in the haunt being that we are a haunted mansion.

so the only way i can escape the same boring old old style gothic top hat and ect and please dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with old style goth but it tends to get boring and you cant do much with it. as opposed to being a demonic entity with a gothic twist now thats my area of expertise.

because than i am able to create something of which people have never seen i mean after 1going on 13 years in the haunt biz you start to run out of ideas but not me lol if the costume makers can create it i can combine it and make it something totaly different. and thank you for the comment on my daughter.


----------



## v_gan

*waves* My name is Andrea. I worked at my local Disney Store until April, when it closed.  So, obviously, I'm a big Disney fan. I'm currently a full-time student. I have an associate's degree in Business Management, and am going for my bachelor's in Hotel and Restaurant Management. My absolute dream job would be to work in event planning at Walt Disney World. I love planning things and making lists. I love to cook. I'm vegan, and so is all the food I make - even for my Halloween parties. I have a blog called Very Vegan Holiday where I post all my holiday ideas and recipes. I have an awesome boyfriend, who I've been with for almost six years. We plan on getting married (even though we're not officially engaged - no ring!) in October of 2012 and I can't freakin' wait.




































And, yes, this is a real kitchen knife. The blood splatters are fired on


----------



## LairMistress

I'm so enjoying seeing everyone's pictures! I think that they're all great.


----------



## hvacmac7

[atta
ch]12
032[/attach] big dork....


----------



## harvestmoon

I'm Jen. I'm 26 years old, I have been with my hubby the majority of almost 12 years (high school sweethearts...gag me I know ). We will be married 8 years in November. I work in customer service, and I HATE it. Been doing it for like 8 years, but I'm starting schooling for an STNA..then nursing hopefully.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Halloween, obviously. I LOVE scary movies over a romantic flick any day of the week! If I'm able to, this year will be my 4th year working in a haunt that started as a birthday party extra, and this year goes public <--- super excited! And anyhow..that's alot of rambling, but just want to say I'm glad I found this site, and so far..it's been amazing, and everyone is great


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

v_gan said:


>


Had me fooled, sure look like a carnivore...........


----------



## v_gan

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Had me fooled, sure look like a carnivore...........


I only crave human flesh. And only on Halloween!


----------



## Glyphen

v_gan said:


> I only crave human flesh. And only on Halloween!


When Zombies bite you its bad...but when you bite a Zombie its crazy delicious!


----------



## manordemon

lol thats a strange one almost as bad as subway eat flesh


----------



## KillerPumpkins

v_gan said:


> *waves* My name is Andrea. I worked at my local Disney Store until April, when it closed.  So, obviously, I'm a big Disney fan. I'm currently a full-time student. I have an associate's degree in Business Management, and am going for my bachelor's in Hotel and Restaurant Management. My absolute dream job would be to work in event planning at Walt Disney World. I love planning things and making lists. I love to cook. I'm vegan, and so is all the food I make - even for my Halloween parties. I have a blog called Very Vegan Holiday where I post all my holiday ideas and recipes. I have an awesome boyfriend, who I've been with for almost six years. We plan on getting married (even though we're not officially engaged - no ring!) in October of 2012 and I can't freakin' wait.
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Disney....I likey too!
> You seem pretty tame for a haunter until you get a knife in your hand. Ha!


----------



## njwilk

Haunter said:


> njwilk, you must live in a festive town! Your mayor sports a nice hat and cool earrings!
> What kind of award did you receive?


LOL! I'm the one in the hat (but you knew that, wink) Our town has an annual Christmas decorating contest and recognizes individual homes, businesses and neighborhoods - you get a mention on the town web page and a cool sign in your yard for the season. I've received one of the awards several times but last year I won the coveted Commissioners Cup for the best display.
I've been pushing for a Halloween decorating contest - not this year, but will keep trying.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodnes vgan, you are darling. and what big teeth you have. lol. all the better to bite you with my dear. mauhahahahaaaaaaaaaa
hvacmac, i love your picture. i bet you are a riot to hang with


----------



## v_gan

KillerPumpkins said:


> Ahhhh Disney....I likey too!
> You seem pretty tame for a haunter until you get a knife in your hand. Ha!


Yeah, most people wouldn't look at me and think I like most of the things I do  I may _look_ sweet and innocent, but you wouldn't like me when I'm angry!



hallorenescene said:


> oh my goodnes vgan, you are darling. and what big teeth you have. lol. all the better to bite you with my dear. mauhahahahaaaaaaaaaa


Aw, thank you! Hehe.


----------



## manordemon

wow alot of very interesting people on here i got tov say. and morbidly enough this feels just like home to me lol.

i never really get the chance to get out and expiriance alot of haunts. my haunt shcedual dont allow it but i am getting paid so i cant argue.

but if any of you get the chance to stop in and visit pittsburgh please check out kennywood amusement parks phantom fright nights thats where my wife and i work and we work in mortem manor. thats the best ahunt in the park.

we are in a room called the red hall and you cant miss us and for those of you who have gotten the chance to check out my new look for 2010 you wont be able to miss me unless i go on a break. and lol yes the manor demon give out autographs if requested but i dont see why anyone would lol.

but my wife and i are 2 of the main actors in the haunt so alot of people love us. we have had people come 2 nights in a row and go through oue maze continuosly to visit us over and over and over. and i did not understnad it i mean we are every day people no one fameous but yet they treat us that way and i got to say it is a feeling like no other and an honor like no other and thats why i love this forum everyone here is great and it is my honor and privlage to talk with alot of you.

i have been in the haunt biz going on 13 years this year and i know alot of you have been in it longer and some of you may not have but either way from one haunter to another i have all the respect in the world for all of you. lol thanks for listening to my useless rambling.

sory this post was so long lol.

thanks for reading

-manor demon-


----------



## LadyAlthea

Well...here is me before the rain and after the rain. LOL


----------



## witchiepoo

lets see if this works - this is my daughter & I at my cousin's in NY last halloween eve - yes I'm that much of a halloween fan I came all the way to USA to see you guys do it so well  I'm the gothic raggedy anne she's the penguin.















and this is what I look like normally with my long suffering hubby. I live in Scotland with my hubby 2 kids aged 23 & 19, 2 cats (pics of them in my albums) and I'm a housewife. I love halloween, facebook, music, blah blah -


----------



## hallorenescene

hey althea, you look greta dry or wet. one of my past favorite pastimes was to walk in the rain. so are you at a renasance fair?
witchipoo, you are adorable as usual, and a lovely daughter. and hubba hubba on the hubby.


----------



## LadyAlthea

thanks halloren  very sweet of you. Yea thats at the ny faire in tuxedo ny. I go every year.


----------



## Druidess

I finally got a few pics of us on the computer now...Im sure im one of those "Wow shes different than I thought"s lol. You guys asked for it. Dont blame me. These are all last halloweenish...we dressed up a few times. The elf and the hobbit loved it. For some reason the hobbits eyes glowed red in almost every picture but he was the only one. The regular pic is of me n Mr. Wonderful when we met 3eb. So...thats the Druidess' clan...


----------



## Druidess

oh n yes those are christmas decorations...my sister keeps em up all year...that was her house lol


----------



## Tonguesandwich

Me, Tongue Sandwich, AKA Coach Couch in a bad costume. I basically teach people how to make money from home getting in shape. ...my toys are Tongue Sandwich Haunts (Binions Haunted Casino 09, 6 Fears @ Slaughter High 2010) All Things Halloween Seasonal Store and coming soon Hazard Room Props.

I told my wife to bring me a costume for the after party and this is what she brought....ugh!









My crew
Glow manager (my sister), Angel -Haunt Manager ($260,000 Transformation winner), Devil- Makeup Manager and Bad girl in black is the wife!


----------



## hallorenescene

druid, nice pics. gotta say your green costume is boss, but, those 2 little ones steal the show
tongue in cheek, you guys look like you should be a pinup. you all look great. that clown looks familiar. he's a forum member isn't he?


----------



## Druidess

hallorenescene said:


> druid, nice pics. gotta say your green costume is boss, but, those 2 little ones steal the show
> tongue in cheek, you guys look like you should be a pinup. you all look great. that clown looks familiar. he's a rorum member isn't he?


Thank you thank you. No, hes not a member...yet. Im workin on it. Hes very into the different scenes I'm putting up this year and he wants to help with the wood stuff. Yay!!! He even told me to go over my original budget a couple hundred. Its nice to be understood. The elf and the hobbit LOVE taking pictures. The elf was "casting spells" in most of her pictures...and I still dont know how the Hobbit makes his eyes look like that. Ill put more pix up in my album soon.


----------



## Boo Baby

Druidess I agree with Hallo, your pics are great and your children are adorable!


----------



## Druidess

Boo Baby!! said:


> Druidess I agree with Hallo, your pics are great and your children are adorable!


Thank you!! we enjoy them greatly. The hobbit gets in trouble at school for "scaring the other children" quoting nightmare before christmas mostly, and the elf is convinced she's a real witch like Marney in Halloweentown. Life is good


----------



## The Dark Gardener

I hope I'm not flogging a dead thread but here's a photo of me taken during a recent visit to Tinseltown.


----------



## Druidess

The Dark Gardener said:


> I hope I'm not flogging a dead thread but here's a photo of me taken during a recent visit to Tinseltown.


Nice star choice


----------



## RookieSpooker

*If anyone wants to see lots more member photos, you can click on the link in my signature. I will be doing an enormous amount of updating soon. I just need to find the time. Maybe Sunday.*


----------



## Tonguesandwich

RookieSpooker said:


> *If anyone wants to see lots more member photos, you can click on the link in my signature. I will be doing an enormous amount of updating soon. I just need to find the time. Maybe Sunday.*


That is really cool!


----------



## hallorenescene

gardener, love your photo, and how cool is it you got to see the hitchcock star. when i was in my teens, one of my older sisters and i were home alone one night, which was a rare thing cause my mom was just always there. anyway, we played with a ouija board and then watched an alfred movie. the movie scared us so bad, and my sister made me put the board out in the hallway and we sat up till dawn staring and listening into the night. lol. when dawn came we sighed in relief and then got some shuteye. i wonder if she remembers that. my daughter gave me a collection of the hitchcock movies for christmas after i told her that story. of course, i like him now


----------



## kittyvibe

Tonguesandwich- cool tattoo dude! /thumbs up!

Im a little confused on the comment about your toys though, are you selling stuff or somthing soon in a specialty store?

Also, the manager won a prize for what transformation? Thats alot of dough!


----------



## Tonguesandwich

kittyvibe said:


> Tonguesandwich- cool tattoo dude! /thumbs up!
> 
> Im a little confused on the comment about your toys though, are you selling stuff or somthing soon in a specialty store?
> 
> Also, the manager won a prize for what transformation? Thats alot of dough!


D'oh! The toys are the things I lose all my money on. My haunt, My Halloween store, my hearses...etc.

Weight loss/fitness competition.. I'm her Coach. That's my biz.. I teach people how to make money losing weight but that is for another forum. I'm good at it so a lot of people come back and help me with my Halloween stuff out of appreciation. Halloween is my passion. Here is the other half of the Tattoo.... Do you like the Haunted Mansion? Skull licks but it used to be a dragon.


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

Really nice tats Tongue!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

tongue, yeah, very nice tats


----------



## cerinad

Well here i am...nothing special about me i am just me.


----------



## hallorenescene

cerinad, i like the second picture best. you look very pretty


----------



## cerinad

Thanks! U r too kind.


----------



## kittyvibe

Tonguesandwich- I just love NBC and the Haunted Mansion. Thats soooo awesome! Im actually making an Oogie Boogie costume for me this year, a couple others posted they are as well. Cool!

I looked up what the fitness training was, I was amazed at her transformation. I thought to use that program once before but the price put me off. Ill be looking into it again! Amazing results! If you have any tips you wanna share, please pm me! :3


----------



## galangrey

Joiseygal said:


> I am the baby!


This is fabulous.


----------



## Arlita

Well I wasn't going to post my picture on this thread but I love Joiseygal costume so much I wanted to show my version. I was running out of time and almost gave up but I kind of pulled it off, the arms need some stuffing but here it is. Mind you this was when I was living in a one room studio apartment didn't have much room to work in but it didn't stop me


----------



## Druidess

Arlita said:


> Well I wasn't going to post my picture on this thread but I love Joiseygal costume so much I wanted to show my version. I was running out of time and almost gave up but I kind of pulled it off, the arms need some stuffing but here it is. Mind you this was when I was living in a one room studio apartment didn't have much room to work in but it didn't stop me


Thats wonderful!! Hah I love it!! Great job


----------



## blackfog

I have enjoyed looking at everyone's picture, we have a lovely bunch of haunters here at HF. Everyone's creativity on props and costumes have been amazing. I am much older than most of you and the awe and spirit of Halloween has gotten stronger the older I am getting. For me there is no expiration date for all the fun and excitement that Halloween gives.......I will never grow out of it. So here it goes same face different costume.....


----------



## Arlita

Hey Blackfrog, not sure what your age is but whatever it is I hope I look as good as you. I turned 50 this year and it kind of hurt a little, call me silly but the first thing I thought about was how many more Halloweens do I have I figured at least 20. You are a beautiful woman and as long as we celebrate, decorate, haunt, create & dressup we will always be young at least in our hearts.


----------



## blackfog

Awww thanks for the lovely and kind comments. I am going to be 57 and yes that 50 mark kinda hit hard to. I know exactly what you mean about starting to count how many things you have left in your lifetime. Hope there are more than 20 Halloweens left...... by that time I won't have to dress up anymore lol!


----------



## Spider Rider

> the awe and spirit of Halloween has gotten stronger the older I am getting


Same here blackfog. At 54 I heartily agree.


----------



## hallorenescene

you look great blackfog. i hit 59 in dec. this year. seems just yesterday i was sitting on the hood of a car yelling at good looking guys going by. where did the years go. fun years though, and plan on many more


----------



## blackfog

Thanks hallorenescene for the nice comments it does feel like yesterday for some memories. Spider Rider yes time does fly but so much of life ahead and Halloweens.


----------



## Wrench

well, I'm not a "haunter" (as in, I've never run a haunted attraction) but this looks like the traditional message board member photo thread, so...

me five minutes ago


----------



## Terror Tom

Here I am!


----------



## hallorenescene

wrench, i love that picture, you are a doll, that sign rocks. and if you did run a haunt, i bet it would be something
nice pic tom. looks like you befriend the quiet type


----------



## printersdevil

I am 57, so it seems a few of us are about the same age, too.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, if we lived closer, we could have the black hat society


----------



## HauntedDiva




----------



## hallorenescene

very pretty. you have very nice eyes


----------



## HauntedDiva

well thank you hallo


----------



## MHooch

The Dark Gardener said:


> I hope I'm not flogging a dead thread but here's a photo of me taken during a recent visit to Tinseltown.


AHHHH, with my favorite director! That's the star I would have stopped at, too.


----------



## Johnson724

Ahhh there is so much "Hey Baby" potential in this thread. I'll save it for the other though.


----------



## MHooch

So it's a long, sad story about me trying to make a video yesterday with my [email protected]# camera......

But here's a still shot while I was in makeup. Not my best effort, but it was kind of a last minute thing.


----------



## bozz

HauntedDiva said:


> well thank you hallo


Wow....lovely pic, if your single you may want to check out the singles thread......


----------



## HauntedDiva

bozz said:


> Wow....lovely pic, if your single you may want to check out the singles thread......


Thank you for the compliment  nah, I kinda have this guy that's been hanging around for the past six years  lol. Can't seem to shake him.


----------



## bozz

I hear ya Diva.....can't blame him......he's a smart guy....lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh hooch, those teeth look real and you look like you just saw a tasty morsel, you have a look of glee about you. lol. love the pic


----------



## Tumblindice

Johnson724 said:


> Ahhh there is so much "Hey Baby" potential in this thread. I'll save it for the other though.


Atta boy Johnson!!!!!


----------



## Johnson724

Tumblindice said:


> Atta boy Johnson!!!!!


Well I dont want to scare people off


----------



## kevin242

Me and baby Cora


----------



## Tumblindice

Johnson724 said:


> Well I dont want to scare people off


Thats true, BUT way to stay "Vigilant"!!!!


----------



## The Dark Gardener

Long story, but here I am this summer with Tippi Hedren.


----------



## MHooch

Dark Gardener:

OMG!!!!!



I would have fallen right on the floor and you look so....calm. 

Not only am I a Halloween geek, but I am a movie geek as well, and that is amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## Druidess

I posted new photos today for whoever wants to see...past two halloweens


----------



## LairMistress

Loving all of the pictures! It's fun to see who's out and about here.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay, now you'll see why I have issues with things looking too fake. I'm a registered histologist and retired path lab and morgue worker - dead people and body parts for a living. I went into college straight out of high school and "cheated" my way (if you will) into working in pathology sooner - I became a registered histologist while still carrying a full load in college. I began taking Classic Egyptian belly dance at the age of 18 and still dance to this day, although I prefer to let my darker roots seep out in dance and perform more of a fusion type routine. So . . . a divorce and one child later and here I am!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Recent pic of me, like two weekends ago at a b-day party. Don't know who the dude with the goatee is, kept jumping in all my pics.....I'm the guy with the great tan!


----------



## Boo Baby

kevin242 said:


> Me and baby Cora


Baby Cora is a doll Kevin. =)


----------



## GiggleFairy

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Recent pic of me, like two weekends ago at a b-day party. Don't know who the dude with the goatee is, kept jumoing in all my pics.....I'm the guy with the great tan!



LMAO! Too funny.


----------



## Tumblindice

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay, now you'll see why I have issues with things looking too fake. I'm a registered histologist and retired path lab and morgue worker - dead people and body parts for a living. I went into college straight out of high school and "cheated" my way (if you will) into working in pathology sooner - I became a registered histologist while still carrying a full load in college. I began taking Classic Egyptian belly dance at the age of 18 and still dance to this day, although I prefer to let my darker roots seep out in dance and perform more of a fusion type routine. So . . . a divorce and one child later and here I am!


Damn do I feel stupid, I had to go look up what a histologist is.


----------



## Resurrected

Here I am with my wife and kids from last Halloween...I am a stay at home dad, tattoo artist, artist, and lover of HALLOWEEN...









Kids names are (left to right) Phoenix, Jade, and Rogue...we went against the grain when it came to names...the wife and I have VERY common names and hated it.










Well a year has passed and they now RUN EVERYWHERE so we will see how they do this Halloween...I can't wait for them to get into Halloween with me...


----------



## Tumblindice

Very cute kids!!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota

Resurrected said:


> Here I am with my wife and kids from last Halloween...I am a stay at home dad, tattoo artist, artist, and lover of HALLOWEEN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids names are (left to right) Phoenix, Jade, and Rogue...we went against the grain when it came to names...the wife and I have VERY common names and hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well a year has passed and they now RUN EVERYWHERE so we will see how they do this Halloween...I can't wait for them to get into Halloween with me...


You have a beautiful family!


----------



## TK421

M.J. (our youngest), my wife Molly (Endora421) and me (TK421) and we're all wearing hats my wife knitted. Mine is a replica of the Jayne Cobb hat from Firefly. (I love my wife)


----------



## TK421

Here's a pic of the girls from last October. Every year we go to the Central Market and take a family picture on the pumpkin stacks.


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, you two are very adorable. a couple of lookers
gardener, how do you get so lucky. and you look awesome
druid, so where are your pics posted
giggle, cute name and it matches you
johnny, so that's what you look like...wowza
resurrected, talk about peas in a pod. very cute. you are a nice looking family. you wife for some reason reminds me of the girl in the movie..the haunting
tk, another nice family. we can see you love your wife, i mean count them, four of them. lol. and i love she knitted you guys hats


----------



## Mr_Nobody

I'm Nobody, but at least I'm Mr. Nobody. I'm 33 years old (or at least will be in October). Married for 7 years. Teacher for 11 years (Middle School Language Arts). Worked in haunted houses for 14 years. I'm an amateur photographer. Like designing websites. Slowly learning Flash. I have a cat (Marco) and 5 fish (Neon Tetras which are known collectively as The Fish). Watches way too much TV and loves watching movies. And finally you get a picture of a Nobody looks like.


Nobody










I've always wondered why I have back problems...










My regular costume while working at Netherworld in Atlanta.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey mr nobody, nice pic and nice profile. i almost came to netherworld once upon a time. were you there when a big bunch of forum members met and went through there? lauries. and i organized that, and then neither of us were able to make it. heard it was a blast though.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Tumblindice said:


> Damn do I feel stupid, I had to go look up what a histologist is.



LOL! You and probably 98% of the world. Most people think it has to to with history. It's one of those "hidden" professions in life. I was able to start working in pathology and the morge within a year versus the 5 year mark with entry into medical school. Obviously, my area of study was the human body. ( I did, however, work on my doberman's breast tumor when she had cancer - absolutely amazing how "human" canine breast cancer looked.) If it's part of your body (or grew on your body), I've seen it, held it, cut it up, examined it under a microscope, etc. Obviously the autopsies speak for themself. I love it. Back in my footloose and fancy free days some people were seriously turned off by it, but HEY! It takes all kinds of weirdos to make the world go 'round!


----------



## Mandathewitch

Tonguesandwich said:


>


absolutely LOVE that Tats!


----------



## buckaneerdude

I look like my avie!


----------



## JustWhisper

I don't have any recent pics, as I am the one who usually takes the pics. This is from last summer on vacation. I am married with 4 children (1 grown and 3 in college). Other than Halloween I also love Christmas prop building and decorating, gardening, fishing and camping. I am spoiled and no longer have to work. I am prior Air Force and also use to be a photographer.


----------



## hallorenescene

buckaneerdude said:


> I look like my avie!


i take it you've changed your avie?

just whisper, very nice looking haunter


----------



## soldierwelsh

when i am not in costume I am a husband...a father...and a soldier in the 101st Airborne


----------



## One eyed Mick

I would be the good looking feller in the back......Try as I might, I can never seem to keep the crew out of the rum.....!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

One of me and one of me with my little girl.










And this is me as my rendition of a Voo Doo Priest.


----------



## 22606

Nice photos, everyone who has added to the thread.


----------



## Kymmm

The Dark Gardener said:


> Long story, but here I am this summer with Tippi Hedren.


Were you at one of her exotic animal fund raisers?? She has a compound in Acton, California named Shambala. It houses large felines and other exotic animals.. She does great work for animal rights..  Nice pic!


----------



## Sipesh

That's me. Cosplayer, geek.


----------



## hallorenescene

soldier, what a cute couple. your wife has beautiful eyes and hair. and my thanks to you for your service.
mick, nice grin, you sure it's the crew you can't keep out of the gin? lol nice pic
dr. what an adorable child you have, you two look a lot alike. i bet your wife must be proud of you both. 
love your costume sipesh, you're very pretty. love your ghostbusters patch


----------



## Sipesh

Aw, fanks, Hallorenescene


----------



## chop shop

Whats "cos"player sipesh? A game obviously?


----------



## Tumblindice

chop shop said:


> Whats "cos"player sipesh? A game obviously?


The popularity of cosplay in Japan encourages the misconception that cosplay is specifically Japanese or Asian hobby. The term "cosplay", though Japanese in origin, described a phenomenon which was witnessed in the United States. For almost fifty years, costuming has had a widespread following and continues to experience growing popularity in North America and Europe, and has more recently spread throughout South America and Australia.
Western cosplay's origins are based primarily on science fiction and historical fantasy as opposed to animation. It is more common for Western cosplayers to recreate characters from live-action series such as Star Trek, Star Wars, Doctor Who, The Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter than it is for Japanese cosplayers. Similarly, animated series may be the origin for many recreations. Western costumers also include subcultures of hobbyists who participate in Renaissance faires or the Society for Creative Anachronism, and historical re-enactments such as Civil War battles.
The increasing popularity of Japanese animation outside of Asia during the late 1990s led to an increase in American and other Western cosplayers who portray Japanese characters. Anime conventions have become more numerous in the West in the last decade. They now compete with science fiction, comic, and historical conferences in attendance. At these gatherings, cosplayers, like their Japanese counterparts, meet to show off their work, take photos, and compete in costume contests. Anime conventions attendees are mostly seen dressed up as Japanese animated characters, but many others dress up as famous Western comic book characters, or as famous characters from movies like Star Wars, Predator, and Pirates of the Carrabean. It is also quite common to see many dress up as Disney characters or as popular characters from games such as The Legend of Zelda, Mario Brothers, and Halo.
In North America trick or treating is a popular children's activity. While traditionally Halloween costumes consisted of dressing as spirits or monsters, Halloween has increasingly become a day in which cosplay is encouraged by people of all ages and is widely accepted - including in the workplace and schools.


----------



## Sipesh

In a nut shell, cosplay is just a bunch of geeks dressing up and hanging out together. Like at Sci-Fi and Anime conventions.


----------



## chop shop

Well, I definitely got the long and short of it! .....I knew it existed, now I know what its called.
Thanks Tumblin and Sipesh.


----------



## Talldark

This is a great thread, nice to see the people behind the words!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Tumblindice gives the answer you get when you ask my husband a question... You ask for the time and my hubby tells you the story of the origin of time keeping.

Sipesh gives the answer you get from me. Real short, shut up.

Both were good answers. thanks for the enlightenment.

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Tumblindice

justwhisper said:


> tumblindice gives the answer you get when you ask my husband a question... You ask for the time and my hubby tells you the story of the origin of time keeping.
> 
> Sipesh gives the answer you get from me. Real short, shut up.
> 
> Both were good answers. Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> Great pics everyone.


rotflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple

JustWhisper said:


> I don't have any recent pics, as I am the one who usually takes the pics. This is from last summer on vacation. I am married with 4 children (1 grown and 3 in college). Other than Halloween I also love Christmas prop building and decorating, gardening, fishing and camping. I am spoiled and no longer have to work. I am prior Air Force and also use to be a photographer.


Just because they are in college doesn't mean they aren't grown....or does it? lol


----------



## Terra

What a fun thread to read! It's great seeing a face to go with the name.

Here's hubby at I at the Haunted Mansion this past Halloweentime:


----------



## Misdomt

Cool idea. I'm into Hot Rods, camping / Outdoors, and Haunting. I've been a Halloween and Horror Film fanatic since I can remember. I would set up haunts year round to scare my family and friends. I work as an Engineer.


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, that's a great picture of the two of you. good thing you stated where you were, or i would have thought it was another great build by you.
misdomt, nice picture, i was expecting a hot rod in the background. lol.


----------



## Terra

hallorenescene said:


> terra, that's a great picture of the two of you. good thing you stated where you were, or i would have thought it was another great build by you.
> misdomt, nice picture, i was expecting a hot rod in the background. lol.


Hee! You are so sweet


----------



## Misdomt

hallorenescene said:


> terra, that's a great picture of the two of you. good thing you stated where you were, or i would have thought it was another great build by you.
> misdomt, nice picture, i was expecting a hot rod in the background. lol.


I have a pic of my car in one of my albums


----------



## Scatterbrains

My son painted this pic of me


----------



## stick

Ok here is a picture of me.


----------



## hallorenescene

scarecrow, how old is your son? that picture is very nice. i can draw some, but portraits are not in my realm. i just love that.
stick, you are a sweetie. nice pic


----------



## 22606

Very nice photos, everyone.


----------



## Terra

Wow! Nice painting Scatterbrains!



stick said:


> Ok here is a picture of me.


Stick, did you know there was a gun to your head?


----------



## stick

That was the only way they could take my picture.


----------



## hallorenescene

Terra said:


> Wow! Nice painting Scatterbrains!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick, did you know there was a gun to your head?


oh, terra, you made me do a double take. lol. taking a deep breath. lol.
stick, you mean they had to hold a gun to your head? ouch


----------



## MacEricG

Guess I should have done this a while back. BTW: I married a devil in a red dress. 










We are graphic designers, printers and marketeers by trade, and I additionally have a background in fine art that lends itself well towards Halloween.

Our family business, Imagehaus, also has a listing on Facebook. 10% discount on any order from a friend on HF! 




.


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, what a nice family you guys make. your little girl is a real doll. say, i like your beetlejuice costume. and your wife does look like a devil in a red dress. lol.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Terra said:


> Wow! Nice painting Scatterbrains!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick, did you know there was a gun to your head?


I noticed that too.


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> scarecrow, how old is your son? that picture is very nice. i can draw some, but portraits are not in my realm. i just love that.
> stick, you are a sweetie. nice pic


he's 22. The only reason he's not a starving artist is because I feed him and let him stay here.


----------



## maleficent

That's a great portrait your son painted Scatters.


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas, everyone!!! oops.. sorry... wrong forum... 

Me, at my daughter's class.. This is why I like Halloween more than Christmas... you can wear masks!!! LOL


----------



## 22606

creeepycathy said:


> Me, at my daughter's class.. This is why I like Halloween more than Christmas... you can wear masks!!! LOL


I have to agree... Honestly, that is a very nice picture, Cathy Everyone's photos are.


----------



## hallorenescene

cathy, you are beautiful! and very sweet looking. and your costume is darling. did you make it? seems to be nicer than what you usually see sold in stores. i bet your daughter was to proud. a fun time for you too


----------



## crazy xmas

Love the pic Creeepycathy!


----------



## MHooch

This is the pic we used on our Christmas card:
http://photos1.walmart.com/walmart/...003/a=8814869_8814869/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/


----------



## Scatterbrains

MHooch said:


> This is the pic we used on our Christmas card:


I like it alot


----------



## hallorenescene

hooch, that is great. i'm using one i had taken at spooky world of me laying in a coffin. but mine isn't near as nice as yours


----------



## MHooch

Everyday there is a message on my FB from a different friend or relative that says something to the effect of " got your card, LMAO" 

creepycathy, your costume is gorgeous. Did you make it?


----------



## 22606

Very cool, MHooch Can't get much more Christmassy than that


----------



## JonnF3

Here I am at Boo Bash 09 and 10 (Beetlejuice and the Mad Hatter):


----------



## JonnF3

Here I am at the the campground haunts:


----------



## hallorenescene

john, you have some cool costumes going for you there. you look great


----------



## afearlesshunter

This is what a haunter looks like when it is too cold to build props.


----------



## deoblo

here's my pic .......................


----------



## chop shop

Deoblo rockin the Wolverines!

JohnF3- I did the campground haunt thing a few times while I lived in Michigan. It was pretty fun. The skelley zombie costume is great... Kyle Gore at Midnight Studios make it?


----------



## deoblo

yeah thats my team good or bad  ........ me and my friends do a campground haunt .... there's nothing like it ....


----------



## Scatterbrains

deoblo said:


> here's my pic .......................


So what's your opinion of Rich Rod....my Wolverine friends want him gone. My fellow Husker fans hope he stays


----------



## Gatordave

*Ordinary people in the light....*

http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k481/gator1040/?action=view&current=gatordave.jpg


----------



## deoblo

ahhh!!!!!! i think he should get a couple years to get the team together hell the team has alot of freshmen ...... but when your lossing its easy to say get rid of that bastard!!!!!LOL


----------



## deoblo

Gatordave said:


> http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k481/gator1040/?action=view&current=gatordave.jpg]Hey everyone, I'm a dad with 3 daughters. Just kill me now.[/quote]
> 
> poor man LOL!!!!!! i raised two and im glad i dont have to go though that again........ LOL


----------



## Gatordave

*2nd Try*

Ok, I will try this again with the actual picture rather than the link. I read through the threads and realized I'm not the only one who could not figure it out.....


----------



## Gatordave

MHooch said:


> So it's a long, sad story about me trying to make a video yesterday with my [email protected]# camera......
> 
> But here's a still shot while I was in makeup. Not my best effort, but it was kind of a last minute thing.


Wow, great pic! Looks like something out of "Dark Shadows"!!


----------



## Gatordave

Not sure why you think it is terrible, very nice picture!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, poor fearless hunter, you look bored. you're a nice looking young man though
deoblo, nice picture, you look like you got a twinkle in your eye, and the name fits. lol
gator, you look great, and from what i can see, it looks like you got some young ladies that got your looks. but, what do you mean - I'm a dad with 3 daughters. Just kill me now- girls are the easiest and funnest to raise.
hooch, your teeth look natural. that's a great picture. you look like you could be off the set of eclipse. great movie by the way


----------



## Gatordave

Kymmm said:


> This is me and my two daughters. I am a mom, wife, daughter, sister, Aunt and friend. I collect vintage Barbies and am watching the Lakers FINALLY score ahead of the Celtics in the final game!! whooo hoo!! lol I am an animal lover and have 4 dogs, one cat and three birds. Its nice to put a face with the names.


What a beautiful family Kymmm!!


----------



## deoblo

hallorenescene said:


> ohhh, poor fearless hunter, you look bored. you're a nice looking young man though
> deoblo, nice picture, you look like you got a twinkle in your eye, and the name fits. lol
> gator, you look great, and from what i can see, it looks like you got some young ladies that got your looks. but, what do you mean - I'm a dad with 3 daughters. Just kill me now- girls are the easiest and funnest to raise.
> hooch, your teeth look natural. that's a great picture. you look like you could be off the set of eclipse. great movie by the way


thanks hallo , but i have to disagree with the girls are easiest to raise .... im thinking you have girls and there still young maybe ?????? LOLOL


----------



## hallorenescene

deoblo, my mom had 4 girls, 9 granddaughters, 2 step grandaughters, 4 great granddaughters, and finaly my daughter gave her the first boy in the family. at family reunions, we didn't say wilsons here all others there for family pictures, we said, girls to the left, boys to the right. lol. my daughter is 34. and girls are easier


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> deoblo, my mom had 4 girls, 9 granddaughters, 2 step grandaughters, 4 great granddaughters, and finaly my daughter gave her the first boy in the family. at family reunions, we didn't say wilsons here all others there for family pictures, we said, girls to the left, boys to the right. lol. my daughter is 34. and girls are easier


Not even close....Boys are far easier to raise. Less Drama, Less shoes...pretty much less everything..


----------



## deoblo

hallorenescene said:


> deoblo, my mom had 4 girls, 9 granddaughters, 2 step grandaughters, 4 great granddaughters, and finaly my daughter gave her the first boy in the family. at family reunions, we didn't say wilsons here all others there for family pictures, we said, girls to the left, boys to the right. lol. my daughter is 34. and girls are easier


hallo ...... not in my family the girls were always moody if you ask whats wrong the reply is always nothing ...... your mother is a strong and patient women. boys on the other hand if they had a problem i'd tell them to cut the gras and there problem was gone LOL... no problem!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Scatterbrains said:


> Not even close....Boys are far easier to raise. Less Drama, Less shoes...pretty much less everything..


i like pretty shoes, and pretty much more of everything, and what's wrong with drama, makes life interesting. my granddaughters come over and play dress up, and dolls, and watch sweet movies. my grandson comes over and throws the ball around and wrestles and jumps. it wears me out. and girls get mad, they don't talk, and boys get mad and you're reffing a fight. yikes.


----------



## deoblo

hallorenescene said:


> i like pretty shoes, and pretty much more of everything, and what's wrong with drama, makes life interesting. my granddaughters come over and play dress up, and dolls, and watch sweet movies. my grandson comes over and throws the ball around and wrestles and jumps. it wears me out. and girls get mad, they don't talk, and boys get mad and you're reffing a fight. yikes.


i love my girl grandkids but its the part when they get in there teens no parent should go though ......LOL


----------



## BarbWire

im just a humble lil goth girl thats in love with the spookyness of halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

barb, i can't see your picture


----------



## deoblo

hallorenescene said:


> barb, i can't see your picture


nope .......... no pics


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> barb, i can't see your picture


the link for the pic is to Myspace...so it's probably blocked if you're using a work computer where all the "social" sites are blocked.


----------



## hallorenescene

no, i'm at home, day off. maybe because i'm not a member of my space? or because i do have a web block for things with off titles. maybe because it came through myspace with a halloween title? or because she has a newer computer and my computer is slow and can't handle how fast hers is?


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> no, i'm at home, day off. *maybe because i'm not a member of my space?* or because i do have a web block for things with off titles. maybe because it came through myspace with a halloween title? or because she has a newer computer and my computer is slow and can't handle how fast hers is?



That one would be my guess then


----------



## 22606

deoblo said:


> nope .......... no pics


Same here

The photos I can see are very nice


----------



## hallorenescene

well garth, this time i can't help you out and post it for anyone to see. sorry


----------



## NOWHINING

MichaelMyers1 said:


> This is me at one "Mansion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at another....anyone want to guess where they are? Completely different experiences, let me tell you!
> Some may like the second one better, but Im guessing a lot of you would like the first too!
> 
> Ok, so I figured out how to post the pic, but it is sideways!
> Anyway, here is me from a recent trip to LA for work. (doesnt look like I am working too hard, does it  ) I am a pretty typical girl...love purses and shoes, jewelry, denim....you name it!  People who know me well know about my HALLOWEEN addiction, but those just seeing me on the street would probably never guess, lol! I love fashion almost as much as Halloween. If I could only buy two things the rest of my life, it would be Louis Vuitton Handbags and Halloween Decorations!!


 


 Louis Vuitton Handbags and Halloween Decorations, those are my my favorite words to hear!! I think I am in love with you, even though I am a married woman. HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## NOWHINING

halloween71 said:


> Here I am not doing anything great in the picture.But I rarely take pictures.
> I am on the crazy side/life of the party/tell it like it is/do anything for you kind of person.Who loves her life and everyone in it.I am really into fitness and would one day like to compete in either bodybuliding or fitness pagent.I do everything run-taebo-zumba-yoga-lift wts.
> Oh and did I mention I love halloween lol.


 
You kinda look familiar... Have I seen you around in the Mason Co. area??


----------



## Deadna

NOWHINING said:


> Louis Vuitton Handbags and Halloween Decorations, those are my my favorite words to hear!! I think I am in love with you, even though I am a married woman. HAHAHAHAHAHAH


So is SHE..


----------



## hallorenescene

mm1 and h71, great pictures.


----------



## NOWHINING

mommyto3 said:


> Ok, ok, this thread keeps popping up. Here is a Halloween pic from last year - I was a butterfly, don't laugh.


 
There is no need to laugh. This is a very pretty picture.


----------



## Guest

Well I suppose its time to unmask the man behind all this blow mold and yard sale jibberish. My only concern is once Spookilicious and Hallo see me they will know who to attack to steal all my finds  This will also settle the debate that a man who stands 6.5ft has to be a sasquatch...I am only half Sasquatch HAHAHA

Here is a picture from vacation in Amsterdam this year. I think I was pondering "where are all the glasses of water to drink in Europe?"


----------



## NOWHINING

LadyAlthea said:


> Well...here is me before the rain and after the rain. LOL


 
where are you in that background? I swear I would of thought you were at the Ohio RenFest.


----------



## NOWHINING

Scatterbrains said:


> Not even close....Boys are far easier to raise. Less Drama, Less shoes...pretty much less everything..


I am with you on this. I have one son and theres two of Spookyone's boys that we deal with. Except... I dont know about the less DRAMA part.....


----------



## NOWHINING

I thought I would update my pcitures. I dont know why but here it is.
October. 2010










The Halloween Party I helped Hosted with Spookyone. 










And this is us for the rest of the year. I know... I an pretty plain looking.


http://christmasfanclub.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3678&d=1291862564



http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=173&attachmentid=3479


----------



## MsMeeple

Mr. Gris said:


> Well I suppose its time to unmask the man behind all this blow mold and yard sale jibberish. My only concern is once Spookilicious and Hallo see me they will know who to attack to steal all my finds  This will also settle the debate that a man who stands 6.5ft has to be a sasquatch...I am only half Sasquatch HAHAHA
> 
> Here is a picture from vacation in Amsterdam this year. I think I was pondering "where are all the glasses of water to drink in Europe?"


You were in Amsterdam and didn't look me up???!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhhh, gris is in trouble, and it isn't with me or spooky mama. meeps, you let him have it. even soni looked me up when she was in my neck of the woods. gris, you have the most charming smile, i love smiles. meeps, you love smiles? you gonna let him off if he doesn't skip out again? and me and spooky mama will be glad to babysit your blow molds, i mean pets, while you're away. oh, and after standing meeps up, well i don't know if you should hear this, don't let it go to your head, but you're not bad looking.

wow no whining, you are prettier than i realized without your make up. and you guys look great in costume. but, i don't know why you guys think boys are easier to raise, i mean just look at your hubby and those horns he's sporting. they are real aren't they? lol


----------



## Guest

HAHAHA thanks Hallo you are to funny!

Meeps I hope you can forgive me as I just realized you live in that neck of the woods! Next time I will look you up for sure dont hate me


----------



## NOWHINING

hallorenescene said:


> oohhhh, gris is in trouble, and it isn't with me or spooky mama. meeps, you let him have it. even soni looked me up when she was in my neck of the woods. gris, you have the most charming smile, i love smiles. meeps, you love smiles? you gonna let him off if he doesn't skip out again? and me and spooky mama will be glad to babysit your blow molds, i mean pets, while you're away. oh, and after standing meeps up, well i don't know if you should hear this, don't let it go to your head, but you're not bad looking.
> 
> wow no whining, you are prettier than i realized without your make up. and you guys look great in costume. but, i don't know why you guys think boys are easier to raise, i mean just look at your hubby and those horns he's sporting. they are real aren't they? lol


Thank you hallorenesene, But I was still wearing makeup in the picture. Oh well I must of did good if it fooled ya for a second.  Yes my hubby has horns, but I dont even think he is even ware of them!!! I think boys are easy and girls are sneaky little princess. thebeatuifulnightmare's daughter has us twisted around her chubby little's hands.


----------



## NOWHINING

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA thanks Hallo you are to funny!
> 
> Meeps I hope you can forgive me as I just realized you live in that neck of the woods! Next time I will look you up for sure dont hate me


 
You are not bad looking at all and you lied to us!!!!


----------



## halloween71

NOWHINING said:


> You kinda look familiar... Have I seen you around in the Mason Co. area??


No I am in monroe county but we are fb friends.


----------



## Guest

NOWHINING said:


> You are not bad looking at all and you lied to us!!!!


Aww now I am just blushing HAHAHA


----------



## NOWHINING

hahahahahahahah!


----------



## hallorenescene

Mr. Gris said:


> Aww now I am just blushing HAHAHA


gris becomes a real sacsquash as his head swells big. lol


----------



## NOWHINING

hallorenescene said:


> gris becomes a real sacsquash as his head swells big. lol


 
yeah, but its not his fault if we are the one who are causing the blushing?


----------



## MsMeeple

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA thanks Hallo you are to funny!
> 
> Meeps I hope you can forgive me as I just realized you live in that neck of the woods! Next time I will look you up for sure dont hate me


Well, if you had looked me up while in Amsterdam you wouldn't have had to ponder where all the glasses of water were  Might have even bought you a beer!
Doing my best not to hate you  lol When you coming back?


----------



## freudstein

puckering up


----------



## hallorenescene

freud, now that is the best picture i have ever seen. i love it


----------



## Atelier*Motives

fighting with the computer's camera. it won... XD i have a halloween one in my profile.


----------



## hallorenescene

atlier, nice picture. you look very studious in this photo


----------



## deoblo

real nice pics ladies .........


----------



## Mizerella

I cut my hair... so here is a recent picture.


----------



## stick

All you ladies are looking good.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

I gotta go with stick on that.

Giggity..........


----------



## hallorenescene

miz, you look so cute. and you have very pretty hair


----------



## Crunch

Can't remember if I posted myself in here. Not gunna go through all 48 pages.. so here goes I guess. Note, I'm the one sitting down with the awesome Iron Maiden shirt on.


(Picture edited due to content)


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pic crunch, and nice shirt. i'll pretend i didn't see sign language however


----------



## Crunch

If you wish, I'll remove and re-post without it? :S I didn't even think about it until it was to late >_<


----------



## jdubbya

Crunch said:


> If you wish, I'll remove and re-post without it? :S I didn't even think about it until it was to late >_<


Picture removed. You can post another without the obscene gesture. Thanks.


----------



## icyuod2

couple halloweens back









and just acting stupid








(i was actually getting ready to take out the 1912 indian inspired boardtracker for its maiden voyage.) i call it the indian't (cause it ain't no indian.lol)








i guess i'm a utilitarian artist.
i can usually be found customizing/building bicycles, small dispalcement vintage motorcycles, pinball and coin -op machines. if its old, i'm all for giving it asecond chance at stardom. i do a lot of foam sets and backdrops for local artists.
and with all the old cool items kicking, theres always a pin up photoshoot in the mix.


----------



## hallorenescene

crunch, i would love you post another picture. 
icy, creepy picture. i don't watch gory shows, so i don't know who you're supposed to be? you've done a good job of makeup. you look good in the second picture and you have pretty hair. and i love your bike. did you cutomize it and do you race?


----------



## icyuod2

wasn't really anybody in particular.

i had to host a halloween stag and doe party for a friend (to raise money for the wedding-i was the best man)

i stitched myself a straight jacket, and a pair of bunny slippers, made the mask and purchased an old set of p.j.'s.

i spent the night walking around the party with a head on an old looking i.v. stand. i spoke to him all night like he was my shrink. (occasionally, lashing out and having full scale arguments with it.-one sided of course) 









as for the bikes, i don't race em. it's just a hobby to keep me outta trouble.
i'll come across an old bike, i'll chop it,customize it and by the time i'm done, usually have it photographed.
i do a lot of set's and back drops for local photographers, so i know a lot of models,makeup artists, photographers and artsey fartsey type peeps.

it usually makes for a really good time.


----------



## foggyfathoms

heres me the wilkster and mike!


----------



## jdubbya

Mrs. Dubs and I at a friend's Halloween party last year.


----------



## 22606

Cool photos, everyone. Unfortunately, I missed seeing Crunch and his "sign language"


----------



## upNsmoke

OD2 - That is pretty cool you get the amazing final picture from the way you show the set in the previous picture. I would never expect it to come out like that. True artistry.


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, i like your thrown together costume. those bunny slippers really were a nice touch. and all your bikes and other pictures rock. that is awesome you know how to fix pinball machines. 
foggy, you look like a fun guy to hang with
jd, it's great you guys both get into costumeing. you guys look great.


----------



## NOWHINING

okay i am all updated now, but its hard to keep up with the faces.


----------



## Crunch

Sorry bout the picture >_< Feel terrible for doing that. Before I post another, I'm wondering if I can. The the other one(s) I was thinking of posting are from August, but I'm enjoying a Bud Light Lime? :S Also, that last picture, wasn't my gesture :S If I that helps at all >_>


----------



## jdubbya

Crunch said:


> Sorry bout the picture >_< Feel terrible for doing that. Before I post another, I'm wondering if I can. The the other one(s) I was thinking of posting are from August, but I'm enjoying a Bud Light Lime? :S Also, that last picture, wasn't my gesture :S If I that helps at all >_>


The alternate picture you're proposing sounds fine. I know it wasn't you making the gesture but it was inappropriate nonetheless so it was deleted. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Biggie

Some photos I pulled off of facebook, it sucks being the one in my crew that takes the photos of everything and everyone. I have no photos of me, but a database of my friends, no fair!

Playing around the campfire









Out on the boat, sitting in the rain watching Formula Offshore boat racing









My brothers 21st birthday, sporting the lamb chops and mullet


----------



## hallorenescene

hey biggie, nice photos. you look like a sweet, fun guy


----------



## Crunch

Again, I'm sorry bout the picture >_< I'll post the alternative - I promise no vulgar gestures this time. I suppose I should provide some background. The pictures I'm including are from a trip I took with my grandparents in the late summer/fall last year. We went into a neighbouring province for most of it. While we were there I took advantage of some privelages visiting the province, hence the posed pictures. I also attached some pictures from the top of Calgary tower looking down through a part of the "floor" they have up there. In one you can see looking down on the streets below. The other you can see the curvature of the building, sort of eerie really. Though in fact the floor that you can see through can probably hold hundreds, if not multiple thousands of pounds, is still unnerving to say the least. 

Mmm. my pictures are too big I'll have to resize them and post them later, at the moment I haveta bounce.


----------



## Crunch

Turns out it was because they were bitmap not jpeg file types >_< So I resaved them as jpeg. See in one of the pictures you can see my right foot as I stradle over the see-through floor.

Note: Metallica shirt! \m/


----------



## pumpkinman

Here is me with one of my "small" bass I caught...


----------



## 22606

Nice photos, all


----------



## hallorenescene

crunch, nice photos. you look like a nice young man. the other 2 photos are amazing. since i am afraid of heights, from your photos i can say, so that is what you see. thanks for sharing.

pumpkin, that is a nice picture and a whopper of a fish. nice catch


----------



## mas5acre

bouncerbudz said:


> Well this is me and my wife for our first Halloween Party


pretty dam good capt spalding. bravo


----------



## Johnson724

A picture of me with some back story.

I had brought my camera equipment in to clean it and fix one of my tripods. My grandaughter had been dropped off and she saw the tripod so she immediatley went to work. She set up a photo studio in the living room. She made me put a piece of tape down on the floor for a mark. Got a chair and had me set up the tripod and camera. She then had us posing and was taking pictures of us while giving us directions. If you didnt follow her directions she would come over to you and pose you the way she wanted you to pose...check the camera and then make a few adjustments on your pose until it was just right before taking a picture.

This is one she took of me, probalby the bestpic I have of myself











The grandaughter is 4


----------



## hallorenescene

johnson, that is so sweet. she took a good picture too. and i agree, that is the best picture i've ever seen you post. you look sweet on top of it.


----------



## Johnson724

Well for one..I am pretty camera shy, two, I am usually the one taking the pics, and three usually the only pics I am in are news related


----------



## hallorenescene

i understand completly. this one is really good. you should post it in another thread.


----------



## Johnson724

hallorenescene said:


> i understand completly. this one is really good. you should post it in another thread.


The zombie models thread?


----------



## hallorenescene

lol, yeah, that's it. where's the blood and the vacant look


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Stupid question, but how are y'all putting pics with your posts? All I know how to do is attach. I wanted it to show up without having to "open" it.


----------



## deoblo

punkinhead74 said:


> Stupid question, but how are y'all putting pics with your posts? All I know how to do is attach. I wanted it to show up without having to "open" it.


Its not a stupid question i have the same problem ....UGH!!!!!


----------



## Johnson724

There are several ways to do it. I usually upload a pic from my computer into one of my albums. Once it is in there I click on it and below the picture is the picture URL. Copy that then go to the thread you want to put the pic in. In the message area click on the insert image icon then paste your Picture URL into the box that comes up.


----------



## Guest

Johnson724 said:


> A picture of me with some back story.
> 
> I had brought my camera equipment in to clean it and fix one of my tripods. My grandaughter had been dropped off and she saw the tripod so she immediatley went to work. She set up a photo studio in the living room. She made me put a piece of tape down on the floor for a mark. Got a chair and had me set up the tripod and camera. She then had us posing and was taking pictures of us while giving us directions. If you didnt follow her directions she would come over to you and pose you the way she wanted you to pose...check the camera and then make a few adjustments on your pose until it was just right before taking a picture.
> 
> This is one she took of me, probalby the bestpic I have of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grandaughter is 4




Great pic!! And cute story! lol Your granddaughter sounds adorable!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

View attachment 15579



Figured it out. This is a picture of what I like doing best....throwing parties and tipping back a beverage with my husband and good friends. I will be posting more in my album soon. What's Halloween without a party??
(I'm on the left, holding up my friend!)


----------



## maleficent

Johnson you've got quite the photographer there. Hopefully she'll keep an interest in it.


----------



## icyuod2

nice pic's guys and gals.


----------



## 22606

Great photos


----------



## halloween71

pumpkinman said:


> Here is me with one of my "small" bass I caught...


Nice fish my hubby loves to fish.


----------



## halloween71

Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## upNsmoke

Without costumes










With costumes


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys look great together. nice photo. and your costumes are great. looks like you took your sweetie out for a little ribs. lol


----------



## GiggleFairy

I totally agree with hollorenescene - y'all are so precious upNsmoke!


----------



## Boo Baby

Wow, by how monstrous this thread has become and how behind I was in checking it I've been away from the forum for way too long!! 

Fantastic pics everyone!!


----------



## obsessedjack

Well this is what this haunter looks like...


----------



## hallorenescene

when you first joined i thought from your name you were a guy, well, i guess that was wrong. lol. you look great, and it's a riot your background props. i love them. nice pic


----------



## obsessedjack

hahaha thanks. my name's jackie but I thought obsessedjack would work just as well.


----------



## obsessedjack

that was taken at the playboy store in las vegas. If you look closely you can actually see my name on the name badge of the outfit. I had to get a picture.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i see it. i think i need something like the bunny outfit hanging in my game room. my grandson and his friends would get a kick out of that.


----------



## upNsmoke

hallorenescene said:


> you guys look great together. nice photo. and your costumes are great. looks like you took your sweetie out for a little ribs. lol





GiggleFairy said:


> I totally agree with hollorenescene - y'all are so precious upNsmoke!


Thanks I appreciate that, but we're not together anymore lol. It was the only picture that was halfway decent and it wasn't really necessary and i'm too lazy to blur her out


----------



## obsessedjack

I want one in my game room too! That's usually my costume every year actually.lol.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Here's me last October


----------



## hallorenescene

scatters, great picture. we miss your wit in the other thread


----------



## Halloween Night

icyuod2 said:


> wasn't really anybody in particular.
> 
> i had to host a halloween stag and doe party for a friend (to raise money for the wedding-i was the best man)
> 
> i stitched myself a straight jacket, and a pair of bunny slippers, made the mask and purchased an old set of p.j.'s.
> 
> i spent the night walking around the party with a head on an old looking i.v. stand. i spoke to him all night like he was my shrink. (occasionally, lashing out and having full scale arguments with it.-one sided of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the bikes, i don't race em. it's just a hobby to keep me outta trouble.
> i'll come across an old bike, i'll chop it,customize it and by the time i'm done, usually have it photographed.
> i do a lot of set's and back drops for local photographers, so i know a lot of models,makeup artists, photographers and artsey fartsey type peeps.
> 
> it usually makes for a really good time.



*Luv your bikes, do you have a pic of this one here of just the bike i could peep at, you sure have talent *


----------



## werginpritt

Me in Vegas at the Coke store.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...et=a.1385588964159.2053100.1365075828&theater


Having some fun at Universal Studios in Florida
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...et=a.1385588964159.2053100.1365075828&theater


----------



## 22606

Sorry, werginpritt, but I can't see your pics, since I don't have a Facebook account. I would say something if I could


----------



## werginpritt

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry, werginpritt, but I can't see your pics, since I don't have a Facebook account. I would say something if I could


Whoops....try again


----------



## werginpritt

*Got it right!*



werginpritt said:


> Whoops....try again



Now the one in Vegas at the Coke store


----------



## 22606

Thank you, werginpritt Very amusing Was the shark eating you or spitting you back up?


----------



## Spookmaster

wow...Kymmmm I mean...wow


----------



## icyuod2

Halloween Night said:


> *Luv your bikes, do you have a pic of this one here of just the bike i could peep at, you sure have talent *




thank you.
i can do you one better.
a 27 page build thread,showing every detail of the bike. (concept to completion)

it was part of an online contest
basicly the only rule was we had to use an old bicycle frame without changing the geometry of it. (we were only allowed to add too it)
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=26183&sid=bf78e3890986e94f372814dad6bfc907


----------



## hallorenescene

werg, thanks for posting the non facebook picture. that is a riot. and garth, you crack me up with your question.

icy, again i will say, that is a great pic


----------



## werginpritt

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, werginpritt Very amusing Was the shark eating you or spitting you back up?


It is a good thing I didn't shower that day.


----------



## Lenore

Very nice pics everyone indeed! I wish I had a good photo of me with some props/display but there r always other ppl involved or otherwise stupid photo 

Anyway, this is the newest photo of me.


----------



## chop shop

Hello Lenore, Thats a good pic!....Finland is quite far from here, do you all celebrate Halloween much?


----------



## Lenore

Hi chop shop! And thanks 

Sadly we don't celebrate it that much. But it is getting more and more popular every year - shops offer more and more decor/props and many clubs and bars have Halloween parties. Many people (adults and kids) also get dressed in costumes. I hope it will come even more popular cause it is so dark and cold here at the time of Halloween so it would be nice to have such a great party/holiday to bring light and happiness to the gloomy people here!


----------



## hallorenescene

lenore, very nice picture. i like your dark look


----------



## shadowless

Holy crap Lenore, you're gorgeous, now you're gonna have all these halloweenforum guys migrating over to Finland. They'll bring halloween to you. lol <shudder>


----------



## Lenore

hallorenescene: Thank you! ^^

shadowless: Haha, I wouldn't mind guys (nor gals) bringing some Halloween-traditions here! I hope they bring some cool props, decor and Halloween-dishes (or recipes) here with them too!  And thank you a lot


----------



## 22606

Nice pic, Lenore You've proven wrong anyone who thinks that blondes can't rock a 'gothic' look


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Lenore, that pic belongs in Webster's Dictionary alongside the definition of "Blonde Bombshell"
Wow, excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor.........


----------



## hallorenescene

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Lenore, that pic belongs in Webster's Dictionary alongside the definition of "Blonde Bombshell"
> Wow, excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor.........


and roll your tongue back in your mouth before someone steps on it. lol.


----------



## Ctatyk

Well, here is me...apparently ladies feel sorry for complete losers.... 
Me with the Hardee's girls









Me with the ring card girls from the MMA fights at Sturgis on the River









Me with the Bellator ring card girls









Me and my baby and you guessed it...another girl..... 









Yes, I still have the bike....If you're around the KCMO area, you might see it out & about....


----------



## hallorenescene

ctatyk, my grandson and his friend got to pose with some hot girls. they had so much fun. i think he would say right now....dude, you rock.


----------



## 22606

Sure do have a theme going, don't you, Ctatyk? Nice pics.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Joiseygal said:


> I am the baby!


ROFLMAO! What a GREAT costume!!!


----------



## Lenore

Garthgoyle: I was hoping that I looked a bit gothic with that lipstick and my black dress even tho I´m a blond. So thank you so much! ^^



Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Lenore, that pic belongs in Webster's Dictionary alongside the definition of "Blonde Bombshell"
> Wow, excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor.........


Wow now I´m blushing. Thank you very much! 

Ctatyk: Very nice and fun pics!


----------



## Ctatyk

LOL...to be honest, I was looking for a couple of pix of just me dressed regularly and in costume...unfortunately, I couldn't find a single pic of me on my computer of me in a costume. So, I decided to "brighten up the forum" and hope that I could distract everyone from me by showing some eye candy next to me..

Lenore, Yeah...going to have to agree with what Garthgoyle said.
btw, really dig the avatar pic!


----------



## cherryred

This was taken last summer.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pic cherry red. you look great


----------



## TrickRTreater

I'm just a guy.


----------



## 22606

Good to see more additions to the thread. Nice photos


----------



## murtermanor

Me and my Wife


----------



## murtermanor

Terra, that is such a awesome picture!!!
hey did you ever see the oil painting my father did for me? Im sure you will love it







and the frame i made out of styrofoam.. enjoy and again love your pic!!


----------



## hallorenescene

tot, nice pic from i'm just a gal
muter, you're looking tough in that pic. my grandson would love your shirt. and your wife looks good too. is that a clown prop or person in the background? i like it. and your grandfathers pain ting is really very good.


----------



## murtermanor

Thanks hallorenescene , and yes that is a clown prop


----------



## Glockink

Even at work....


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pic glock, and your tattoo work looks outstanding


----------



## murtermanor

glockink , love the myers tattoo, I been wanting that tatt for so long, cant wait to get it...looks great


----------



## Laurie S.

Beards are the most of fantastic. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Glockink

Thank you....here it is all done:


----------



## hallorenescene

turned out fantastic glock


----------



## murtermanor

Bad Ass!!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

April Friday the 13th.


----------



## acfink

this is me and my 2 boys at the 2011 Halloween parade in our hometown


----------



## osenator

http://www.orleansstar.ca/Living/Co...41337/Halloween-display-reaches-new-heights/1








http://www2.canada.com/business/fright+night+cheap/5623684/story.html?id=5623684

both pics are from newspaper articles.


----------



## Johnson724

Me, today at work.


----------



## stick

Johnson are you looking at Partner One phone in the creek again.


----------



## Johnson724

stick said:


> Johnson are you looking at Partner One phone in the creek again.


Actually I am looking for a good spot to push him in. He has been driving us nuts today.


----------



## 22606

This thread is really catching fire, making it hard to keep up with Lots of great new pictures; it's nice to see so many of the folks _finally_ putting up photos. 

Johnson, you _would_ have to be the one to put up a pic where you're barely larger than a gnat... I was clicking to 'embiggen' it, as RCIAG likes to say, but with no luck


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

It is great to see everyone's pics. Guess we will jump on board as well. I am a 43 yr old Mom of two amazing kids (both adults), and the Grandmother of a beautiful three yr old future Haunter (in my profile pic). My Hubby (52) and I have developed an obsession with all things Halloween after visiting a Huge Yard Haunt a few years back. We live in a small community, and are known for our outlandish holiday displays (we are the local Griswolds of sorts). I only wish they would draw our lottery numbers so we could afford to turn our hobby/ obsession into a career


----------



## Johnson724

Garthgoyle said:


> This thread is really catching fire, making it hard to keep up with Lots of great new pictures; it's nice to see so many of the folks _finally_ putting up photos.
> 
> Johnson, you _would_ have to be the one to put up a pic where you're barely larger than a gnat... I was clicking to 'embiggen' it, as RCIAG likes to say, but with no luck


Well, I am usually behind the camera and when I find myself in front of the camera I usually duck. This was taken by a newspaper reporter yesterday and it was the best I had.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool picture stringy, and you are so lucky to have your own private massager.
acf, what a wonderful family picture
osenator, you look good, and you have some stiff compitition there, your props look pretty good too
johnson, don't be shy, anyway, i got out my magnifyer, and you look good. stick, with the magnifyer, i swear i saw a hand up from the water
itsin, you and your hubby look great. but i tell you, i am winning the lottery first


----------



## KATZILLA

Good To See Everyone who shared a pic


----------



## 22606

Nice photos, ITSINMYBLOOD and Zilla.



Johnson724 said:


> Well, I am usually behind the camera and when I find myself in front of the camera I usually duck. This was taken by a newspaper reporter yesterday and it was the best I had.


I know, you like having your picture taken about as much as I do


----------



## hallorenescene

zilla does like having his picture taken because he looks great. garth, you have a few nice pics on here too. c'mon, admit it, you like sharing too.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

In my office at work!


----------



## KATZILLA

Well thank you 'Hallo', I'll be 49 Aug 3rd...I just keep doing what I do which is running and play'in ball


----------



## stormygirl84

Well... This haunter looks like a pretty ordinary 28-year-old girl/woman (I still think of myself as a kid... Is that weird?) with ordinary brown hair, ordinary brown eyes, glasses and a bit more chub than she'd like to admit. I'm a caterer/sandwich maker/jack of all trades at a local bakery, monster movie enthusiast, classic rock fan, Halloween nut, and bratty wife. (What? At least I _admit_ that I'm a brat.) Most of my free time is spent poking around the computer or reading. My favorite songs include "Carry On, Wayward Son" by Kansas and Bill Withers' "Ain't No Sunshine."

I live in a humid, swampy town on the coast of Virginia, and I spent about 3/4 of the year wishing it were colder. Right now my only babies are my three kitties, but we're hoping to be able to start a family of our own in the next year or so. That said, my cats _are_ pretty awesome... I hope our kids will be as groovy as they are.

Anyway, here's me...

My husband and myself on our wedding day:








My husband and myself at the reception/party we threw for our out-of-state relatives and friends on our first anniversary. He's a little fuzzier and I'm a little chubbier. *sigh*








And just me, sitting in my papasan chair, relaxing.


----------



## acfink

hallorenescene said:


> cool picture stringy, and you are so lucky to have your own private massager.
> *acf, what a wonderful family picture*
> osenator, you look good, and you have some stiff compitition there, your props look pretty good too
> johnson, don't be shy, anyway, i got out my magnifyer, and you look good. stick, with the magnifyer, i swear i saw a hand up from the water
> itsin, you and your hubby look great. but i tell you, i am winning the lottery first



Thanks, It nice to hear all the feedback your giving


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> zilla does like having his picture taken because he looks great. garth, you have a few nice pics on here too. c'mon, admit it, you like sharing too.


I meant J-Dawg (teasing, Johnson), not Zilla I am definitely _not_ a fan of pictures of myself Thanks, though. 



hallorenescene said:


> stick, with the magnifyer, i swear i saw a hand up from the water


Haha. Brilliant, Johnson Next time, don't just wander off and assume that you have finally gotten rid of a partner...


Cool photo, DynomiteDaniel. Has anyone ever said that you bear a passing resemblance to Robert Englund? I wanted to have your pic and _this_ side by side for comparison, but alas...











All are very nice pictures, stormygirl84


----------



## hallorenescene

dynomite, very nice photo. where do you work? cool props too
stormy, very nice picture and you are very nice too


----------



## Guest

Ok....

I'm game...
First is a FB profile pic
second a Christmas pic from a few years back with Lab Assistant and daughter (now graduating high school)


----------



## 22606

m lab said:


> First is a FB profile pic
> second a Christmas pic from a few years back with Lab Assistant and daughter (now graduating high school)


Awwww, I got my hopes up for nothing... I thought that maybe you were going to be the new Lone Ranger and that was a teaser pic

The Xmas photo is very nice, m lab.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the pic m lab, although it made me think of mr wilson off of home improvements. nice famaly pic.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ...it made me think of mr wilson off of home improvements.


Now that you mention it, I can see _that_ resemblance, too


----------



## James B.

Me at a WWI event, in the trenches:


----------



## hallorenescene

good picture james. those events are fun.


----------



## Bump In The Night

From left to right, the wife, (who has a Halloween birthday), my daughter and me


----------



## 22606

Nice photos, James and BITN.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

No, that is not a costume,

Yes that is old =) , In fact, Air Force stopped wearing the bus caps half way through my career


----------



## 22606

That is an excellent picture, BR1MSTON3.

Let's see if I got the message right: Scientists are attempting to get Asian escorts from San Francisco into space? If the spam, with its gibberish ('lorem ipsum') and escort service links, is removed, just disregard this part of my post


----------



## hallorenescene

bump in the night....aren't you a hot couple, and your little kiddie , i mean kitty, i mean daughter is adorable. 
brim, a man in uniform always hits the target. you look real fine


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> brim, a man in uniform always hits the target.


Unless they are Barney Fife or one of the Pyles


----------



## Bump In The Night

Thanks Hallorenescene!


----------



## 22606

Your pictures are all very nice, hauntedparts.




Bump In The Night said:


> My wife tells me that all the time!!


And you actually believe her?


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted parts, glad you are you and you are looking good
now garth, he has a nice wife, some women can be nice, i'm nice, as long as you don't ask my hubby. lol. nno, no, actually, he would say i'm nice.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> now garth, he has a nice wife, some women can be nice, i'm nice, as long as you don't ask my hubby. lol. nno, no, actually, he would say i'm nice.


I've been told that I am "nice", too, which proves just _how_ easily people can lie

Glad that this thread is active once again. It is great to see so many members posting. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## hallorenescene

so i guess i'm a liar too, i think you are nice. well, 99% of the time. i've seen that 1%


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> so i guess i'm a liar too, i think you are nice. well, 99% of the time. i've seen that 1%


Thank you, hallo. My dry sense of humor comes off wrong sometimes (especially online) Well, at least I'm among the 1% as far as something goes

C'mon, procrastinators. We need new pics to ogle...


----------



## halloween71

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Laurie S.

Crap, this is gonna post all kinds of sideways 'cause I'm uploading it from my phone and can't figure out how to rotate it. Anyway, these are my little haunters. They recently had the opportunity to get zombiefied by a kickass Netherworld makeup artist for a photo shoot.


----------



## 22606

That is flippin' sweet, Laurie! You must be one proud mama (this forum is among the few places where one can say that and mean it when it comes to zombified children, I'd think)


----------



## Laurie S.

I could NOT be more proud!! That was such a fun day for us all. I've got a crap ton of pictures...will get some more of them posted here before too long. ;-D


----------



## Kenpilot

And this is me the rest of the year











Ok maybe not as dressed up but you get the point.


----------



## Kenpilot

Good god, sorry for the big pics. If I knew how to fix it I would


----------



## 22606

Kenpilot said:


> Good god, sorry for the big pics. If I knew how to fix it I would


Heh. Love your reaction, Ken. The only one that looks close to life-size is Myers, so don't sweat it too much You pulled off both characters well and that is a nice picture of yourself.


----------



## Laurie S.

Hey, Ken!! Haven't seen you around in FOREVER, mister! Hope you are well!


----------



## Kenpilot

Garthgoyle said:


> Heh. Love your reaction, Ken. The only one that looks close to life-size is Myers, so don't sweat it too much You pulled off both characters well and that is a nice picture of yourself.



lol Aww thanks!


----------



## Kenpilot

Laurie S. said:


> Hey, Ken!! Haven't seen you around in FOREVER, mister! Hope you are well!


Hey Amy!! I know tell me about it!! Working too much unfortunately. Didn't even get to have my yard haunt last year  But I'll definitely be around more now as the big day gets closer cause I'll be having it this year! Hope you and your family are doing well!


----------



## Laurie S.

Oh, I can't wait to see how you decide to trick your yard out this year! Your pictures of years past are completely ridiculous. And by ridiculous I mean totally kickass. Glad you're going to have a chance to enjoy it again! Yessir, my family and I are quite well, thank you.  We are enjoying a delicious summer break.


----------



## offmymeds

Haha , mild mannered reporter by day............Nice costumes Ken!


----------



## piraticalstyle

Hey everyone. I could have sworn that I had submitted to this thread ages ago, but apparently not. I've been gone for awhile. Life got in the way.  But I missed you all so much!!! Now, if I can remember how to do this, let me show you my gruesome visage. MuWAHAHAHAHAHA!
This is me, with my oldest powder monkey, who happens to have a Halloween birthday!







And this is me in my everyday attire.


----------



## 22606

Nice pics, piraticalstyle. The kid has a clever way of giving the finger without anyone knowing


----------



## piraticalstyle

Yep. That's my boy! I'm so proud.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Dyed my hair Halloween Red/Orange. Just a random "share" post


----------



## Kenpilot

offmymeds said:


> Haha , mild mannered reporter by day............Nice costumes Ken!


Thanks!!  Now where are YOUR pics?


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, yikes! i take back every cute thing i ever said or thought about your boys. they look simply terrible. they look like they got zombified alright. it's a grusomly good job. now post a picture of them cutified before people take those photos to heart. lol. well, you know, so everyone can see what cuties they are.
ken, nice photos, i think you look greatest the way you look the rest of the year. but nice costumes too
practical, like father like son, a couple of handsome guys. garth, i didn't notice the fingers till you pointed it out. is this a male bonding thing? any girls right off notice it? 
garden, beautiful hair. i would have thought it was a wig. nice job, and i like the color


----------



## 22606

I agree with hallo in thinking that your hair _does_ resemble a beautician's wig, Thegardenofshadows; my other thought was a Carrot Top/Cousin Itt hybrid Very nice. 

My flaws on display for all


----------



## hallorenescene

hey garth, nice to see you again. looking good as usual


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo. See, I even managed to squeeze out a smile so I wouldn't scare anyone again...


----------



## Kenpilot

hallorenescene said:


> laurie, yikes! i take back every cute thing i ever said or thought about your boys. they look simply terrible. they look like they got zombified alright. it's a grusomly good job. now post a picture of them cutified before people take those photos to heart. lol. well, you know, so everyone can see what cuties they are.
> ken, nice photos, i think you look greatest the way you look the rest of the year. but nice costumes too
> practical, like father like son, a couple of handsome guys. garth, i didn't notice the fingers till you pointed it out. is this a male bonding thing? any girls right off notice it? garden, beautiful hair. i would have thought it was a wig. nice job, and i like the color


Awww shucks. Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, and a very nice smile it is. makes you look all the more handsome


----------



## 22606

*Blushes* Gracias, madame hallo


----------



## GiggleFairy

Here I am now. Sorry for the extended absence. Life's been kicking my butt, but I'm still holding on.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow wow giggle, georgous picture.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> wow wow giggle, georgous picture.




Thanks! *blushes*


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> wow wow giggle, georgous picture.


Judging by _that_ response, it must be _too_ hot. I am not seeing a thing after the words, GiggleFairy...


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL! Garth, I wonder what happened to it. Hmmmm . . . . .


----------



## GiggleFairy

Did this work?


----------



## 22606

GiggleFairy said:


> Did this work?


Negative. I'm seeing an image code when I use your quote now, but copying and pasting that shows only an empty white page Bloody hell!!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh the things you do for friends. can you see it now garth


----------



## stick

Yes we can see it now. Another beautiful woman with a great smile.


----------



## GiggleFairy

How odd is that! I can see it like 50 times, lol.


----------



## deoblo

very nice pic i dont think i ever seen a pic of you before ..nice !!


hallorenescene said:


> oh the things you do for friends. can you see it now garth


----------



## Johnson724

I couldnt see it either. Glad I can now.

Hey, how ya doin...wink wink


----------



## creeeepycathy

hallorenescene said:


> oh the things you do for friends. can you see it now garth




make it 51 times, gigglefairy.   

Very pretty, btw.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh the things you do for friends. can you see it now garth


Ha. At least you don't have time to be bored whenever my dysfunctional self is around I can, hallo. Thank you very much. 

GiggleFairy, that is an excellent photo. I certainly agree with stick.


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL! creeeepycathy.

Stick, Garth, deoblo and everyone else - thanks! You guys and ghouls are great!


----------



## Tannasgach

That;"a great picture of you Giggle. You look gorgeous! and you'd make a great witch with that long, thick hair.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Why thank you dah'ling!


----------



## Jackielantern

Hey Laurie girl! Hope you are having a great summer break! I absolutely love that pic of your boys!! I am so jealous! lol I'm still working on my little man. (3 now) He won't go in our basement because "halloween" is down there. (Halloween is a 6' skeleton rocker holding a quitar inspired by Eddie on the Iron Maiden album covers. ) So far his costumes have been cute, but I am hoping for spooky this year, ya know, work up to scary?


----------



## hllwnfan

ive been debating on posting a pic or not i really like the whole mystery behind not knowing everything about everyone on here but idk ill probably give in soon enough and post one haha


----------



## 22606

hllwnfan said:


> ive been debating on posting a pic or not i really like the whole mystery behind not knowing everything about everyone on here but idk ill probably give in soon enough and post one haha


Oh, just do it, ya big chicken (that's what you _really_ are, which is why we aren't getting a pic, isn't it?)


----------



## GiggleFairy

Yeah hllwnfan, what Garth said!

Some of us have been here for years and longer! My initial pics are buried way back. I posted a new one and it was amazing how many people still didn't know what I looked like. 

Besides, in less you (you in general, not YOU hllwnfan) area psycho-stalker, chances are you won't really remember _everybody's_ face.


----------



## Guest

It awsome seeing all the haunters!! i joined this site in 2009 and its growing every year!

View attachment 115212


----------



## hallorenescene

hey az, thanks for posting, you look great. handson and trim and fit. nice smile too.


----------



## 22606

Very nice picture, Az_homehaunter.


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> hey az, thanks for posting, you look great. handson and trim and fit. nice smile too.





Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice picture, Az_homehaunter.


Cheers! much appreciated


----------



## bognosh

An older picture, but one that embodies who I am. Playful, happy, and into learning. That's aboard the USS Bowfin, a WWII submarine, in Oahu, Hawaii. I consider myself lighthearted and a dreamer. Alaskan winters have worn on this body and mind, but I'll always be me, an old soul and an optimist.


----------



## bognosh

I must add Haunters are some of the best looking people around. I'm not biased or anything either. =)


----------



## hallorenescene

bog, you do look happy, and fun. you're a very pretty girl too.


----------



## stick

hallorenescene said:


> bog, you do look happy, and fun. you're a very pretty girl too.


What she said.


----------



## GiggleFairy

bognosh said:


> I must add Haunters are some of the best looking people around. I'm not biased or anything either. =)




Why yes! Yes we are!


----------



## 22606

Excellent picture, bognosh, and another that goes to show just _how_ varied the people who come here are and how wrong the preconceived notion of Halloween-obsessed folks by the unwashed masses/sheeple is; while some of us could easily pass as relatives of the Addamses, many are simply normal people who get a kick out of the holiday, and it's cool that not everyone is the same


----------



## bognosh

Appreciate it much, all. Agreed Garthgoyle. My friends laugh at me for mentioning Halloween plans in May, but no one complains when they're invited to reap the benefits of a good time, great food, and someone's attention to detail. 

Every post I've read on here has been supportive, motivational, and overall friendly. (Not to mention everyone's very well written  Big points for that!) Halloweenies and haunters are truly the best people out there to associate with.


----------



## Laurie S.

Finally replaced my 2007 pair of glasses this week...trying to decide if I want to melt the old ones, or use them for target practice.


----------



## werginpritt

Looks like my post from last year did not upload the picture. Me at Quark's Bar in Vegas at the Star Trek Experience


----------



## Laurie S.

Jackielantern said:


> Hey Laurie girl! Hope you are having a great summer break! I absolutely love that pic of your boys!! I am so jealous! lol I'm still working on my little man. (3 now) He won't go in our basement because "halloween" is down there. (Halloween is a 6' skeleton rocker holding a quitar inspired by Eddie on the Iron Maiden album covers. ) So far his costumes have been cute, but I am hoping for spooky this year, ya know, work up to scary?


Hey, Jackie!! Thank you!! They will remember that day for years to come-unparalleled fun for them. I always, always think about you when I get to visit here, very glad to know that y'all are well, although your little man CAN'T be three years old! That's impossible! He'll come around though, and one day you'll be marveling at the little monster you've created.  Indeed, we are having a great summer break-getting ready for a trip to CO and the Gulf soon...plus the guys' 9th birthday at the end of this month. :-D


----------



## 22606

Laurie S. said:


> Finally replaced my 2007 pair of glasses this week...trying to decide if I want to melt the old ones, or use them for target practice.


Great picture, Laurie. You could always use the old glasses on a skeleton, since I'm sure that none have had a vision test in quite awhile and would be grateful for the improved sight



werginpritt said:


> Looks like my post from last year did not upload the picture. Me at Quark's Bar in Vegas at the Star Trek Experience.


Nic pic, werginpritt. Did Quark give you a difficult time?


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

The first is just a regular one. The second, my halloween zombie makeup for work last year


----------



## 22606

The first photo is very nice, zombies_everywhere!, and good job on the makeup in the second.


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, your as always as cute as a button as always. 
wer, another nice photo and it looks like you're having a good time. but what you looked like after that drink, well, i hope the room didn't swirl.
holy goodness and crap zombie, there sure is a wide gap in appearances from those photos. very good job on the makeup, but i think the first pic takes the first prize


----------



## Laurie S.

I wouldn't do that to the poor skeleton, Garth. I respect him too much. 

Thank you, hallo, you're a very kind friend indeed. And you'll be proud to know that my sons have dressed quite normally since their zombie afternoon...although, X still has pink locks in his hair from the blood stains.


----------



## Laurie S.

"Holy goodness and crap." Hahahahaha!! That cracks me up.


----------



## Lord Homicide

This is me. Scary. Mysterious...


----------



## kevin242




----------



## kallie




----------



## dariusobells

here's me at the end of a 12 hour day at work.. It was a Saturday... work was not where I wanted to be.


----------



## TK421

More recently, this is what I look like. Growing out some chops for a Victorian Halloween.










And here's the wife and I in an old photo.


----------



## TK421

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Dyed my hair Halloween Red/Orange. Just a random "share" post
> View attachment 114648


*I'm in love!*


----------



## 19215

I hate pictures of myself, but here goes...

Matt


----------



## Lord Homicide

kevin242 said:


>


that is friggen awesome


----------



## 22606

Kevin242, that shot is incredibly cool.

Very nice photo, kallie.

Even if you didn't want to be there, still not a bad pic at all, dariusobells.

TK421, I freaking _love_ the look on your mug in the first picture You are going to pull the Victorian look off well.

Nice to finally see you posting a picture, MattB. I like the hint of a smile.


----------



## hallorenescene

lord, that truly is a mystery because i couldn't pull the pic up. we'll wait for you to fix it
kevin, is that you and your set up? you look great, and that is quite the scene. i love it
kallie, is that you?
darius, your in front of a computer, how can work be that bad. you look good. is that the poker face you put on so the boss doesn't know you are dying to get off work.
so that's what you look like tk. well victorian suits you. you both look grand
matt, a hint of a smile, whatcha think, it looks good but you just wasn't feeling it?


----------



## Lord Homicide

hallorenescene said:


> lord, that truly is a mystery because i couldn't pull the pic up. we'll wait for you to fix it
> kevin, is that you and your set up? you look great, and that is quite the scene. i love it
> kallie, is that you?
> darius, your in front of a computer, how can work be that bad. you look good. is that the poker face you put on so the boss doesn't know you are dying to get off work.
> so that's what you look like tk. well victorian suits you. you both look grand
> matt, a hint of a smile, whatcha think, it looks good but you just wasn't feeling it?


Do you see it now?


----------



## JennWakely

MOST of the time I look like this... I am the blonde being dwarfed by my kids and hubby. The other half of the time I look like a beaten down grocery store worker!


----------



## matrixmom

Great looking pic (nice family!) Jenn w
LH- great pic...thats some serious firepower on the arms...


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> kallie, is that you?


haha, yes that's me. I took that photo a couple of months ago and now I'm wondering what happened to that hat. I love that hat.


----------



## 22606

Lord Homicide, I wasn't able to glimpse your photo before either for some reason. Interesting pic.

Nice picture of yourself and the family, Jenn.


----------



## hallorenescene

lord yes, i see it now. nice picture and i like the costume. from what i can see of your face, you look like a very nice looking young man. 
jenn, i love that picture. nice looking family. i like the character your son is displaying by wearing half his jacket. cute. you are very pretty and beautiful hair. a hot husband and 2 adorable kids. yeah, nice family. you tickled me with your words of introduction. 
kallie, i love your new picture. you look like you're doing well, and you've grown from a pretty young girl into a beautiful young lady. very nice


----------



## kevin242

hallorenescene said:


> kevin, is that you and your set up? you look great, and that is quite the scene. i love it


Yes, me and my laboratory. Thanks, everyone!

Here's me in "civilian clothes" (I'm on the right)


----------



## dariusobells

Well that's a building and HVAC controls computer I am sitting in front of... It is only fun some times and doesn't have internet. No Poker face just fatigue I am one of the Bosses, we were having Major Maintenance done on our switchgear.


----------



## Rumsfield

Kevin - that pic is Spectacular, I would use that for a holiday greeting card if I was you !

I have gone the last 30 yrs with only about a dozen pics being taken - this was the most recent I could find.


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> kallie, i love your new picture. you look like you're doing well, and you've grown from a pretty young girl into a beautiful young lady. very nice


You're so sweet! Yep, I was only 23 when I started out here and now I'm a 28 year old lady! haha. I can't believe I've actually been dedicated and followed through with something in my life!


----------



## Spookmaster

Laurie S.

Smoking...


----------



## Lord Homicide

hallorenescene said:


> from what i can see of your face, you look like a very nice looking young man.


Well... Yeah!  I think so too but I'm biased. Thank you


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, you have a wonderful lab, and a darling little girl. i remember you have posted pictures of your son too. you are a beautiful family
darius, nice picture. hope you got some rest. being the boss, give yourself a day off, looks like you will appreciate that.
kallie, i can't believe i've know you for 5 years. has the time gone that fast. and do you still do the zombie walks? how's your brother?
oh lord, biased opinions count too
well rums, it's great then you found one to post, we love seeing you. why so shy, you look good


----------



## Lord Homicide

hallorenescene said:


> oh lord, biased opinions count too


Just so you know, I was being sarcastic about that. I'm not self-absorbed. Thank you again


----------



## 22606

That is an excellent picture, kevin242, and I agree with Rumsfield that it would make a wonderful holiday card.




Rumsfield said:


> I have gone the last 30 yrs with only about a dozen pics being taken - this was the most recent I could find.


Finally, someone worse than myself (_especially_ when I was younger) Very nice pic, Rumsfield.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well I must say we have quite the handsome group of haunters here at the forum  You all look fabulous!*


----------



## Rania

Here is meeeeee


----------



## 22606

Awesome, Rania Were you able to successfully break up the fight?


----------



## Rania

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome, Rania Were you able to successfully break up the fight?


hahahah they are looking at each other aren't they?? oh that is awesome


----------



## Lord Homicide

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome, Rania Were you able to successfully break up the fight?


Too late! The one on the left already ripped a heart out


----------



## Neon22

Thats me at knotts


----------



## Neon22

me unmasked


----------



## hallorenescene

okay then lord, your biased opinion doesn't count. but mine does. you look great.
haha rania, cat fights are fun to watch. lol. and look, you didn't get an ounce of blood on you, or a hair out of place. how does she do that. you look great. very pretty
neon, i love befores and afters. you look good before. poor guy, what happened to him after. maybe rania's to chicks ripped his heart out. so do you work at knotts?


----------



## 22606

Lord Homicide said:


> Too late! The one on the left already ripped a heart out


Yes, but the head is still intact. You seriously need to brush up on your zombie knowledge, my friend


Very cool costume, Neon22. Cedar Point did the lunging 'knee skaters' in parts of the park, too. Bet that got lots of people... Also, nice normal picture.


----------



## James B.

Rania you guys going to do another haunt in the DC area this year after last years controversy?


----------



## hallorenescene

so what was the controversy


----------



## dawnthedead

Air Force wife!!


----------



## witchymom

I'm just... me LOL


not the greatest pic but pretty indicative of how i live LOL


----------



## battlestar81

Here are 2 recent pics of me. Currently working on my homemade tombstones  Less than 100 days!!


----------



## Bump In The Night

Your "tombstones" are looking great! Sooooo life-like!!!


----------



## Hollie H

Hi Y'all.


----------



## stick

A lot of beautiful ladies here.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawn, very pretty. you look so much like a girlfriend of mine when we were younger. she was so nice, we use to have so much fun hanging together. 
hey witchmom, you're just you and you look like you're just who you should be. a little witchy i bet in all the best of ways. cool, pretty picture
so battle, very nice pic, but i think that little one must be tabitha or something, she looks like she twitched her nose and doubled that age and then times it by 2. lol.
hollie, that picture wasn't to big. it looks just like your avatar, only without the mask. you look very pretty


----------



## battlestar81

I am guessing Tabitha is from the show Bewitched? lol just guessin from the nose twitching lol


----------



## 22606

Nice new additions to the thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

yep, she was from bewitched.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> yep, she was from bewitched.


Yes, as well as _Be-b*tched_ Years ago, MadTV did a hilarious spoof of the show, which it probably wouldn't be wise to post a video of here, unfortunately, due to the title not showing up in a censored manner Worth checking out if anyone needs a laugh.


----------



## JenniferRene

Hey everyone! this will be my 2nd Halloween here on the forum. If you're new i strongly suggest signing up for the Secret Reaper and the Halloween Card Exchange! Was much fun last year. Sooo excited it's getting to that time of year again


----------



## hallorenescene

jenniferrene, beautiful picture. hey, and i like your name too. so do you pronounce it reen or rene'?
garth, i checked it out on utube...cute. i did love the show bewitched.


----------



## 22606

Very nice picture, JenniferRene.

Glad that you enjoyed the skit too, hallo.


----------



## JenniferRene

thank u garthgoyle and hallorenescene!

i pronounce it rene!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Well finally got the courage to take the plunge since this is an awesome forum,
here is my pic, please keep the dart throwing and tomato tossing to a minimum..


----------



## hallorenescene

xxscorpion, no tomatoes or darts thrown, you look great man. i like your beard and you also have a great smile


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you hallorenescene, you are so nice!


----------



## Lisaloo

Me as Rosie the Riveter.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Recognized the pose right away Lisaloo, nice pic and nice guns as well!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, not only are you pretty, but you fit that poster. i love that poster, always have. awesome


----------



## TheCostumer

Here is me, The Costumer, in and out of my signature costume!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## diggerc

Me in some light makeup.









and without 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1818468055176&set=a.1818462895047.95745.1044370996&type


----------



## Lord Homicide

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes, but the head is still intact. You seriously need to brush up on your zombie knowledge, my friend


lol I guess I don't know much about zombies


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Well finally got the courage to take the plunge since this is an awesome forum,
> here is my pic, please keep the dart throwing and tomato tossing to a minimum..


Even worse, I just lost my dinner Only joking. Very nice picutre, xxScorpion64xx.



Lisaloo said:


> Me as Rosie the Riveter.


You pull the look off incredibly well, Lisaloo.



TheCostumer said:


> Here is me, The Costumer, in and out of my signature costume!


Promise that you won't pinch my cheeks, as old women are prone to doing, _then_ I'll say something nice Good job on the outfit, TC, and you look dashing in the middle picture.



diggerc said:


> Me in some light makeup.
> and without


That reminds me sooo much of the guy in _Scary Movie 2_ with the tiny hand Excellent work, though. I really like your normal photo, which the antiqued look adds to.



Lord Homicide said:


> lol I guess I don't know much about zombies


Can you survive a horror movie? In this case, throw in a single zombie and the answer becomes "no"...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Wouldn't normally post this, but I am in a good mood,s o what the heck!


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, BR1MSTON3. Congratulations on graduating.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic brimstone and Congrats as well


----------



## seelie8504

What a good looking bunch of haunters! 

I couldn't find any pics of me on Halloween on my computer, so here's my current facebook pic.


----------



## vampyrespro

I love getting a look at you all!  
This is me in my costume last year:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic seelie

Nice pic vamp, you look like you belong on a vampire series


----------



## 22606

Seelie and vampyrespro, excellent pictures. Nice to see more of the members' mugs


----------



## witchymom

i just think we are the best looking bunch of haunters in the world


----------



## hallorenescene

costumer, as always, nice pic. and i agree with garth, you look dashing
diggecs, funny what a difference makeup can make. you look stunning without it
brim, nice pic. what are you graduating from?
seelie, what a cutie you are, i'm loving your hair.
vampy, you look wickedly delightful. the whole picture is very nicly set


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Thanks for the congrats!


hallorenescene said:


> brim, nice pic. what are you graduating from?


University of Central Florida. I'm a late bloomer!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is great brim. spooky mama just graduated to. both of you rock.


----------



## 22606

BR1MSTON3 said:


> University of Central Florida. I'm a late bloomer!


Not if you think of it this way: When my uncle graduated college, there was a woman who was in her _eighties_ also doing so I give props to anyone who goes back, regardless of age, as it takes serious dedication


----------



## IrishSamhain

I don't post a ton but I figured I could post a pic. I no longer have my beard


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic Irish, you just knocked 10 years off..that's an extra large shotput


----------



## Lisaloo

I dunno, I kinda liked the beard. Thanks for noticing my guns, xxScorpion64xx, I work hard for those pups!


----------



## IrishSamhain

Lisaloo said:


> I dunno, I kinda liked the beard. Thanks for noticing my guns, xxScorpion64xx, I work hard for those pups!


Haha I liked the beard aswell.


----------



## 22606

IrishSamhain said:


> Haha I liked the beard aswell.


From the response, I take it you were _forced_ to shave it off... You do look younger without the beard, but that is generally the case. Both are nice pictures, IrishSamhain.


----------



## IrishSamhain

Garthgoyle said:


> From the response, I take it you were _forced_ to shave it off... You do look younger without the beard, but that is generally the case. Both are nice pictures, IrishSamhain.


Yes my work doesn't allow it. Thank you.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> From the response, I take it you were _forced_ to shave it off... You do look younger without the beard, but that is generally the case. Both are nice pictures, IrishSamhain.


That's what I meant Irish..I wish I could grow a beard like that.


----------



## IowaGuy

I will post another pic of myself when I'm not at work but in the meantime you'll find a year old picture of me in the "Newbie introductions" sections under "New Halloween Nutcase".


----------



## IowaGuy

IowaGuy said:


> I will post another pic of myself when I'm not at work but in the meantime you'll find a year old picture of me in the "Newbie introductions" sections under "New Halloween Nutcase".


CORRECTION, and sorry. My pic Is Not in the Newbie Introduction (had to think about that not sounding right) but IS in fact under another post labeled something like "Members Pics" or "Face with a name". You get the idea...


----------



## kingcoop80

ill take the bait and show you all my pretty mug =] me and my wife 2011


----------



## IowaGuy

My dad and I about 1 year ago, only difference now is I'm more built and I have blue hair.


----------



## skullnbones

family photos











my hair has been every color but this one i think!


----------



## Ravenous222

Pic isn't too old but here's me.


----------



## hallorenescene

irish, you look fine with the beard, but much hotter without it. just my opinion.
king, nice pic of you and the wifey. somehow i think your wife is a picture poser. she loves her picture taken., doesn't she?
iowa guy, i want to see a picture of you with blue hair? nice picture by the way.
skull, you look very pretty. i like the style of the green wig on you, and you look good in green by the way.
rave, very handsome. you remind me in that solumn look of barry off of ghost hunters. love that guy


----------



## 22606

The new additions are great. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## diggerc

hallorenescene said:


> costumer, as always, nice pic. and i agree with garth, you look dashing
> diggecs, funny what a difference makeup can make. you look stunning without it
> brim, nice pic. what are you graduating from?
> seelie, what a cutie you are, i'm loving your hair.
> vampy, you look wickedly delightful. the whole picture is very nicly set


----------



## hallorenescene

your welcome digs. cute comeback


----------



## blackdogrdc

I am a Composer/Musician At Blackdog Artists, Producer/Engineer at The Morgue Recording Studio. This is ME.


----------



## hallorenescene

blackdog, very cool pic. i got a kick out of the second one. you can boast, and look, i still have my lower teeth. lol.
after rereading this, i guess i need to clarify you are saying....look, i still have my lower teeth, or jaw. cause the skelly's are gone. oh give me a break, i needed to still be sleeping when i wrote this.


----------



## Daytonagp4

couple years back as sham-WOW


----------



## hallorenescene

cool picture dayton, sham it is. you look shamatized, and very nice looking


----------



## Darkabeus




----------



## beautifulnightmare




----------



## Dani21

I dont think I posted a pic, but If I did here I am again


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, everyone... even if you are cannibals, shams, or have been shot in the head


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh dark abeous, you guys are like 2 adorable peas in a pod. and what cute dimples she has. so are you sporting that beard to hide dimples? maybe you got tired of having your cheeks pinched by sweet little older ladies. so are those props or costumes? very cool either way
beautiful nightmare, what the.... nothing happens
dani, you are a very pretty girl, but, i think someone shot you. i think it was the photographer. they are always shooting someone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Fixed mine


----------



## beautifulnightmare

And here's one of all my crew


----------



## hallorenescene

beautifulnightmare, what a beautiful family. and your baby looks like a little doll. so cute little matching dresses. did you make them? i'm getting a kick out of the one boys face. he's thinking, oh no, she's crying, we're gonna have to do this again. lol.


----------



## 22606

Two smiling, two not-fully-into-it, one with teeth gritted, and a crying baby... New version of _The Twelve Days of Christmas?_ Nice family photo, beautifulnightmare


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

How come I can't add u?


Stranger With Candy said:


> Great seeing everyone! And great to be back on halloween forum!
> 
> I'm a newly single mom, dog lover, fishkeeper, bartender and lover of all things Halloween!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Thanks all, let's just say it was a nightmare trying to get a family picture with so many so young. 

Alas no I didn't make the dresses they came from Target.


----------



## Dragonomine

Just me.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, you look very pretty.


----------



## Dragonomine

hallorenescene said:


> dragon, you look very pretty.


Thank you! Not bad for 44?


----------



## Scottv42

Fairly new to the forum but here I am. This was bring your dog to work day so a pretty normal looking shot of me.


----------



## Darkabeus

That's my daughter and I dressed up in costumes, though now that you mention it, making props out of those costumes is a great idea!


----------



## IowaGuy

I just can't seem to look cute or good in a picture lately so here's the "goofball" and prolly the best shot of our First year haunting (2011). Hope you enjoy


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, not bad for 44 at all. 
oh my gosh scott, you look great, and the fact you love a dog is awesome. that is one good looking dog. what kind is he?
dark, those costumes would make good props, but they were awesome costumes. so do you have more than one daughter?
iowaguy, great pic. you look to me like your scared. hey, i love your haunt pic


----------



## Kelloween

wish there was a page with just the photos and names..I was trying to look at ..seriously..all these great looking faces and there are so many pages!! but what I did make it through wonderful pictures!


----------



## Scottv42

hallorenescene said:


> dragon, not bad for 44 at all.
> oh my gosh scott, you look great, and the fact you love a dog is awesome. that is one good looking dog. what kind is he?
> dark, those costumes would make good props, but they were awesome costumes. so do you have more than one daughter?
> iowaguy, great pic. you look to me like your scared. hey, i love your haunt pic


She is a Great Dane, its funny people always see the big dog and think she is a boy. Even when she has her pink collar on.


----------



## Lisaloo

Scott, she's beautiful.


----------



## hallorenescene

kello, if you go to the members introduction page, at the top of this page is a sticky that says members photos, and family album. rookie spooker was working the one. it's members photos only. it is even alphatized. unfortunatly rookie doesn't come on much anymore, so it hasn't been updated for quite a spell. it does however have photos of the members that have been here awhile. it's fun to check out


----------



## Johnson724

Only problem I have is that all you attractive single women live no where near me  I need a Halloween partner in crime.


----------



## stick

Johnson724 said:


> Only problem I have is that all you attractive single women live no where near me  I need a Halloween partner in crime.


I agree with Johnson724 there are a lot of beautiful women on this site.


----------



## 22606

Dragonomine, excellent photo.

Scottv42, nice picture. Looks like fun, but it is a bit troubling when a golden retriever towers over a grown man by _that_ much

IowaGuy, very funny pic. And the yard is great.



stick said:


> I agree with Johnson724 there are a lot of beautiful women on this site.


As do I, and on the other, too; I'd love to meet someone very into Halloween, not 'Pink' brand clothing and themself


----------



## dawnthedead

Hahaha! You guys are hilarious. You'll find her....


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

Here is a picture of me during the World Record Baseball Game.


----------



## hallorenescene

stonebridge, very sporty of you to post that picture. you look great


----------



## Jules17

It was tough to find a pic of myself as I'm always the one taking the photos. Anyway, here's one of me & my husband Kevin from our 2011 party and another one of (left to right) my co-worker Trent, Kevin, me and my boss Victoria. As you can see from the first pic, we like the tiki stuff too.  Great to see everyone's photos!!


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, how funny, my husband has an uncle named jules, so i thought you were a guy. love your costume, and you are a great looking bunch. and i love your costume. you look wicked. looks like your husband has quite the bruise on the forhead. yeah, looks like someone smacked him. don't you know you're suppose to bite. it's love at first bite, not love at first smack


----------



## 22606

Stonebridge, great picture from the event.

Jules, very nice pictures of yourself and the gang.



hallorenescene said:


> jules, how funny, my husband has an uncle named jules, so i thought you were a guy.


Really? I always thought that it was a nickname for females named Julie. Learned something new today...


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> Really? I always thought that it was a nickname for females named Julie. Learned something new today...


Jules Verne might take offense to that  LOLOL


----------



## 22606

witchymom said:


> Jules Verne might take offense to that  LOLOL


Haha. I forgot all about him...


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. I forgot all about him...



lolololol


----------



## 22606

I managed to talk my new girlfriend into posing for a picture with me


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> I managed to talk my new girlfriend into posing for a picture with me



i can see why you like her. shes hot 

LOLOL


----------



## 22606

witchymom said:


> i can see why you like her. shes hot
> 
> LOLOL


Thanks, witchymom Yep, those looks drew me in like a moth to the flame...


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, witchymom Yep, those looks drew me in like a moth to the flame...


such is the case with men...... lolololol


----------



## Penumbra

Garthgoyle said:


> I managed to talk my new girlfriend into posing for a picture with me


 You look JUST like my friend David, Garth!


----------



## 22606

witchymom said:


> such is the case with men...... lolololol


Heh. Honestly, I care more about personality. So many 'beautiful' people are ugly as hell on the inside



Penumbra said:


> You look JUST like my friend David, Garth!


If that is the case, I feel for your friend, Pen


----------



## SimplyJenn

Here it is before I chg my mind. LOL Simply Me


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, SimplyJenn. Glad that you didn't change your mind about posting.


----------



## hallorenescene

my father in law was jurn, and his brother was jules. their father was hy. 3 very popular german names i was told. my husband and i bought a house, and in the garage it had written...hy and a last name.

hhmmmm, witchy mom, good point

garth, with this girlfriend i have a feeling you better behave yourself or you just might find yourself croaking. and it's hard to get someone to kiss a frog.

simply jenn, you are simply sweet for posting that picture. very pretty you are


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, with this girlfriend i have a feeling you better behave yourself or you just might find yourself croaking. and it's hard to get someone to kiss a frog.


Funny, hallo. Can you blame them? I wouldn't want warts, either *Giggity*


----------



## Hearts1003

Great pics everyone!


----------



## 22606

Hearts1003 said:


> Oh fine here it is.


Don't sound so enthused, Hearts1003 Nice photo. I like the half-smile.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic SimplyJenn
Nice Tee, I saw them back when 
they were touring for that album, they opened up for the Scorpions in Corpus Christi, those. were the good ole days.


----------



## Hearts1003

Garthgoyle said:


> Don't sound so enthused, Hearts1003 Nice photo. I like the half-smile.


Lmao! Thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, no, i don't want warts. oh, and just might mention, you looked very handsome in that picture, being a frog prince and that good looking, it would be a shame to croak..
hearts, i think you look very pretty. and guys, i believe a half smile is all you're getting for now.


----------



## Hearts1003

hallorenescene said:


> garth, no, i don't want warts. oh, and just might mention, you looked very handsome in that picture, being a frog prince and that good looking, it would be a shame to croak..
> hearts, i think you look very pretty. and guys, i believe a half smile is all you're getting for now.


Mmmm for now.


----------



## stageact24




----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

hallorenescene said:


> stonebridge, very sporty of you to post that picture. you look great


Lol! I thought I would post something more recent. Usually I am behind the lens. We played baseball for 60 hours 11 minutes and 32 seconds for a new world record. More importantly, we raised over $150,000 for a great cause.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, no, i don't want warts. oh, and just might mention, you looked very handsome in that picture, being a frog prince and that good looking, it would be a shame to croak..


Thank you, hallo

Very nice pictures, stageact24, and I love the eerie lighting to them.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Scottv42 said:


> She is a Great Dane, its funny people always see the big dog and think she is a boy. Even when she has her pink collar on.


Great picture, of both you AND your girl. 

I can relate to people thinking a big dog=a boy dog. I have two Bernese Mountain Dogs (one of each sex) and they are often both referred to as boys. Doesn't matter if the female is wearing a pink tutu. She is always a boy in strangers eyes. LOL


----------



## jenscats5

Garthgoyle said:


> I managed to talk my new girlfriend into posing for a picture with me


Garth - you two make a nice couple!!


----------



## 22606

jenscats5 said:


> Garth - you two make a nice couple!!


Thank you Guess that this one is a keeper


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

I am your average teenage/young adult girl heading off to College. I love reading and writing and sports. Football is life<3 (Go Cowboys!) I love music and and crime shows. So this is what this haunter looks like!
Halloween lovers come in all shapes, sizes, and walks<3


----------



## diggerc

JNLannualhauntedhouse said:


> View attachment 121771
> 
> 
> I am your average teenage/young adult girl heading off to College. I love reading and writing and sports. Football is life<3 (Go Cowboys!) I love music and and crime shows. So this is what this haunter looks like!
> Halloween lovers come in all shapes, sizes, and walks<3


Yeah I have become that guy.


----------



## Ravenous222

JNLannualhauntedhouse said:


> View attachment 121771
> 
> 
> I am your average teenage/young adult girl heading off to College. I love reading and writing and sports. Football is life<3 (Go Cowboys!) I love music and and crime shows. So this is what this haunter looks like!
> Halloween lovers come in all shapes, sizes, and walks<3


My jaw seriously dropped. You're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic JNL, you are a dead ringer for Leelee Sobieski, Yay, Go Cowboys!!!!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice pic JNL, you are a dead ringer for Leelee Sobieski.


Pretty [email protected] close...

Very nice picture, JNL.


----------



## kingcoop80

and here are some more for all you to drool over ....


----------



## hallorenescene

stage, in the first picture you look like you have something up your sleeve. oh, i know, you're a magician. 2 very cool looking pictures
stone, sounds fun, but i bet you were worn out. cool that you set a new record, and really awesome you earned money for a good cause


----------



## hallorenescene

jnl, you are very pretty, but i don't think you look like leelee. 
king, those are some great family pictures


----------



## Bigscary105

Since I am a fellow Haunter, this is what I look like...






this is me and my daughter






this is my Cucuy(monster in Spanish) side






when I shave and get a haircut.


----------



## hallorenescene

kudos for your daughter letting you hold her while in that scarey costume bigs. she is so cute and her costume is very pretty. boy, you sure look different from the wild side and to all cleaned up. nice pictures


----------



## Dark Passenger

The message self-destructed.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark passenger, even though you don't have garths girlfriends green skintone, or sculptured nose, you somehow have some very demure qualities. like your ....just....everything. lol. do you feel like marilyn from the munsters. nice picture


----------



## Jules17

hallorenescene said:


> jules, how funny, my husband has an uncle named jules, so i thought you were a guy. love your costume, and you are a great looking bunch. and i love your costume. you look wicked. looks like your husband has quite the bruise on the forhead. yeah, looks like someone smacked him. don't you know you're suppose to bite. it's love at first bite, not love at first smack


Sorry for the delay in responding, we were moving this past weekend so was super busy and no computer access for a bit. Julie is my name but I've had the nickname of Jules for a long time so Garthgoyle's right on in my case!  Yes, my husband got lip-smacked but he didn't mind. LOL!! Got my costume at Spirit which is funny as I don't usually buy ready-made costumes, but I saw it while I was there looking at other decor and decided to try in on and liked it, so I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## Jules17

witchymom said:


> i can see why you like her. shes hot
> 
> LOLOL


Regarding Garth's new woman, I agree, she's pretty hot. Just be careful she doesn't slip some funky potion from her cauldron in your drink.


----------



## Penumbra

Jules17 said:


> witchymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can see why you like her. shes hot
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Garth's new woman, I agree, she's pretty hot. Just be careful she doesn't slip some funky potion from her cauldron in your drink.
Click to expand...

 And let's hope she doesn't turn him into a gargoyle. Lol.


----------



## witchymom

Bigscary105 said:


> Since I am a fellow Haunter, this is what I look like...
> View attachment 121865
> this is me and my daughter
> View attachment 121866
> this is my Cucuy(monster in Spanish) side
> View attachment 121867
> when I shave and get a haircut.


shes a cute little monster! dad cleans up well, too!


----------



## Jules17

Penumbra said:


> And let's hope she doesn't turn him into a gargoyle. Lol.


He might like that.


----------



## 22606

Very nice pictures, kingcoop. Everyone worked their costumes well.

Bigscary105, excellent photos. I got a kick out how happy your daughter looks being held by a zombie (she's one of the rare ones).

Dark Passenger, to what do we owe this blessing? Great pic




Penumbra said:


> And let's hope she doesn't turn him into a gargoyle. Lol.





Jules17 said:


> He might like that.


I'd be putting those wings to use... Who would like to get dive-bombed first?


----------



## MissMandy

Here's my ugly mug lol


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Here's my ugly mug lol


No, just biiiiiig picture Nice though, Mandy.


----------



## stageact24

your are correct.. hehe

Those pics where from a show I produced in Big Bear, last July..

Now, I gotta find a date to some halloween parks in LA...


----------



## 22606

stageact24 said:


> Now, I gotta find a date to some halloween parks in LA...


*Bats eyelashes* You sound like my ideal date... Just teasing you Good luck, stageact24. I know how difficult it is to find women like that


----------



## matrixmom

You have gorgeous eyes MM - don't sell yourself short!


----------



## MissMandy

matrixmom said:


> You have gorgeous eyes MM - don't sell yourself short!


You're the second person to say that to me today lol. Ugh, I HATE my eyes! But thank you lol


----------



## hallorenescene

so mismandy, that is what you look like when you're not lurking in bushes outside bethenes house. you look very pretty.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> so mismandy, that is what you look like when you're not lurking in bushes outside bethenes house. you look very pretty.


lmao! This is how I look when I'm at bethene's.....just a bit more inebriated lol. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## diggerc

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice pic JNL, you are a dead ringer for Leelee Sobieski, Yay, Go Cowboys!!!!
> View attachment 121822


Helen Hunt?


----------



## Scatterbrains




----------



## Dark Passenger

Lol, Hallo, I do feel like Marilyn in the way that we're both the freaks in our families, but the similarities end there

Well, Garth, I guess I was in one of those moods where I couldn't resist horrifying myself and others at the same time

Great new photos were added, I see


----------



## kingcoop80

Thanks for kind words


----------



## gilnokoibito

I'm a goth-y, anime, cat-ear loving, Wiccan gal!


----------



## hallorenescene

hey scatters, nice to see you. you see me?


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> hey scatters, nice to see you. you see me?


What page are you on, hallo?

Cute ears, gilno


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

diggerc said:


> Yeah I have become that guy.


I'm afraid i don 't understand what you mean! :-O


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

Ravenous222 said:


> My jaw seriously dropped. You're BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks (= this made my day!


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice pic JNL, you are a dead ringer for Leelee Sobieski, Yay, Go Cowboys!!!!
> View attachment 121822


Haha I have never heard that comparison before.....Thanks I guess(=


----------



## 22606

JNLannualhauntedhouse said:


> I'm afraid i don 't understand what you mean! :-O


I think that he was referring to your mention of 'all shapes'


Very nice contributions.


----------



## hallorenescene

miss mandy, i just meant he was so close to the camera it looked like he was looking in at me. i am on here somewhere, but way back to the beginning.


----------



## IowaGuy

Aha! This is me today, after a fresh haircut and how I like to look!


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, IowaGuy.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> miss mandy, i just meant he was so close to the camera it looked like he was looking in at me. i am on here somewhere, but way back to the beginning.


Oh hell lol


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> i am on here somewhere, but way back to the beginning.


I went through the first 20 pages of this thread, with no luck You are not getting out of this so easily, hallo... I found your 'glamour shot' in the family album http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j...ily/?action=view&current=hallorenscene4-1.jpg


----------



## diggerc

Garthgoyle said:


> I went through the first 20 pages of this thread, with no luck You are not getting out of this so easily, hallo... I found your 'glamour shot' in the family album http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j...um Family/?action=view¤t=hallorenscene4-1.jpg


There is a whole other thread titled Member Photos.


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> I went through the first 20 pages of this thread, with no luck You are not getting out of this so easily, hallo... I found your 'glamour shot' in the family album http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j...um Family/?action=view¤t=hallorenscene4-1.jpg


Oh you sneaky bugger! Nice detective work, Garth. And it's nice to see ya there, hallo


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's kind of funny to read posts that people begrudgingly write and put a picture up. Why preface it with things like "ugly mug," "oh fine...," etc...? lol. This isn't hot or not.


----------



## MissMandy

Lord Homicide said:


> It's kind of funny to read posts that people begrudgingly write and put a picture up. Why preface it with things like "ugly mug," "oh fine...," etc...? lol. This isn't hot or not.


Speaking for myself, as you quoted something I said, it's taking me a bit out of my comfort zone. Making fun of myself before anyone else does, kinda thing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

MissMandy said:


> Speaking for myself, as you quoted something I said, it's taking me a bit out of my comfort zone. Making fun of myself before anyone else does, kinda thing.


I _get_ that part of it, but why? No need to here I don't think  Please don't read my first comment as me being a dick - no way did I mean it that way. Your quote stuck out at me.


----------



## MissMandy

Well no, this isn't the kinda place where someone would actually say something negative to you, particularly about the way you look, but personally, I guess it just made me feel better to say it. I don't think your comment was intended to come out like that, but it was an unnecessary comment, in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Homicide

MissMandy said:


> Well no, this isn't the kinda place where someone would actually say something negative to you, particularly about the way you look, but personally, I guess it just made me feel better to say it. I don't think your comment was intended to come out like that, but it was an unnecessary comment, in my opinion.


Oh, it probably is, literally, unnecessary. I was blazing through some I had that thought cross my mind and wrote it down if anyone else though the same thing. Sorry


----------



## MissMandy

No biggie. It's over and done with


----------



## GhostTown

My cat.

He's a bit shy.


----------



## MissMandy

Aww so cute!


----------



## 22606

Lord Homicide said:


> It's kind of funny to read posts that people begrudgingly write and put a picture up. Why preface it with things like "ugly mug," "oh fine...," etc...? lol. This isn't hot or not.


Can't speak for everyone, but am being sarcastic and poking fun at myself when I write those types of things; it's no good to be too serious, and when I am is the time that people need to worry

Cute kitty, GT.


----------



## Immortalia

So this is me when not walking around as one of the dead.







And this was my munchkin Mia dressed as Rapunzel last year. Still not sure what her costume will be this year but I'm looking......


----------



## Hallowsculpt

I'm a busy mum with a great husband and 2 children who loves to make all sorts of arts and crafts. I brew my own wine, cider and beer. have 6 chickens and try to be as self sufficiant as I can. I'm a Reiki Master. And I work part time for a retail store in the UK called Wilkinsons. I wish there was a forum like this in the UK.


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

Garthgoyle said:


> I think that he was referring to your mention of 'all shapes'
> 
> 
> Very nice contributions.


Aha...gotcha sorry i was just confused!


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, i like how you look in that picture too. very nice. 
so lord homicide, post a picture and tell us how great you look if that's your thing. different stroke for different folks. and don't worry, we're a fun bunch here, we won't critisize. 
garth, i went through 30 pages looking for me before i gave up i think i posted in costume. are you telling me you had never seen a picture of me before? that picture is older, and now i'm older. no more pictures.
missmandy, we love evrything about you, pictures, comments, the whole works. you rock. and thanks for your comment on my picture.
diggercs, yes, go to members introductions, and there are 2 stickies at the top with members pictures. rookie started it a long time ago. it's very nice. he doesn't come on much anymore, so it hasn't been updated in a while
immortalie, what a couple of pretty girls. nice to see you have joined the undead, and i love your daughters costume.
hallow, nice you joined our ranks and posted, you look wonderful. sounds like you are a busy person. and you don't need a forum there, you have us, and we're glad to have you.


----------



## MissMandy

lol thank ya much, hallo... *blushes* I know this forum isn't an appearance contest, but...ya know how it is


----------



## hallorenescene

oh yeah, i know how it is. i think i look like a witch in my picture. and after i posted it, i got about 6 emails saying rude comments to me. i think they were all from the same person. so oh yeah, i know how it is.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> oh yeah, i know how it is. i think i look like a witch in my picture. and after i posted it, i got about 6 emails saying rude comments to me. i think they were all from the same person. so oh yeah, i know how it is.


 What?! Was that on here?? And you do not look like a witch, hallo


----------



## 13thwardfx

So spooky


----------



## Wolfbeard

I usually never show my mug on the internet, but I'll make an exception here.
Thanks to all of you that have posted your awesome photos first.

This was taken last year on the bridge of the _Explorer of the Seas_









Eric


----------



## MissMandy

Nice to see some faces! .....even if they are peeling LOL


----------



## Wolfbeard

MissMandy said:


> Nice to see some faces! .....even if they are peeling LOL


Yeah, my sunburn was not peeling anywhere near as badly as 13thwardfx! 

Eric


----------



## Kelloween

Hallor..I can't find you or me..lol, maybe we not on here??  But there are some great awesome beautiful ( and handsome) haunters! I love the kids pictures too!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh yeah, i know how it is. i think i look like a witch in my picture. and after i posted it, i got about 6 emails saying rude comments to me. i think they were all from the same person. so oh yeah, i know how it is.


People need their vision tested


Immortalia, great pics of yourself and the daughter. 

Hallowsculpt, wonderful photo. The dragon head is amazing.

13thwardfx, excellent shadowy picture.

Wolfbeard, thanks for making an exception. Very nice photo.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks mandy. well, it's not all bad if i look like a witch, is it?
yikes 13th, if it wasn't for those blemishes, you would be a knockout. who'd you make mad?
wolfbeard, who could say anything but good stuff about a nice face with a beautiful smile.


----------



## RattandRoll

SimplyJenn said:


> Here it is before I chg my mind. LOL Simply Me


Love the Iron Maiden shirt!


----------



## IowaGuy

SimplyJenn, you look identical to a girl I knew years ago from my hometown. Great pic


----------



## RattandRoll

This is a pic of me at this year's Halloween Expo with Sally from Morbid Enterprises. I am the guy in the hat.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Hallo I think u are gorgeous. Those that yelled at you are grumpy. Or maybe the witch comment was an extreme compliment from that person?

Thanks for the nice compliments, (blushing). 

RnR I wondered about your name when I saw it. Now I know. LOL

Nice pics of Everybody. We need a "family album" that can be passed on if a member goes away.


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, if you go to members introductions and look at the top, there are 2 stickies with albums. they were started, but haven't been added to for quite awhile. the guy doing them doesn't come on as much anymore. and thanks for saying i'm georgous, that meant a lot to me. 
rnr, don't you look spiffy in that jacket and cap. i like your style. oh yeah, you look great. and you lucky person, that looks like a fun place to be for sure


----------



## Scottv42

Garthgoyle said:


> I went through the first 20 pages of this thread, with no luck You are not getting out of this so easily, hallo... I found your 'glamour shot' in the family album http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j...um Family/?action=view¤t=hallorenscene4-1.jpg


Nice detective work, I made my way through the whole album and thought you know I didn't see her but I see lots of her comments. I think she looks lovely, she reminds me of an actress but the name is escaping me at the moment.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! an actress! very flattered. THANKS! scottv. rich and famous. thanks for saying i was lovely. very sweet. that's what madame hooch said about me when i first posted the pictures. you two are very sweet.


----------



## joossa

Here's me:


----------



## RattandRoll

RnR I wondered about your name when I saw it. Now I know. LOL

You got it  I am a big Ratt fan along with Iron Maiden who I just saw recently they were AMAZING


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

RattandRoll said:


> RnR I wondered about your name when I saw it. Now I know. LOL
> 
> You got it  I am a big Ratt fan along with Iron Maiden who I just saw recently they were AMAZING


Great minds think alike, I'm a fan of those too but I adopted the name of my favorite, take a wild guess!


----------



## hallorenescene

joosa, thanks for posting. i might add you are very nice looking. [psst, you're hanging with some rough characters though! they could bite your head off.]


----------



## MissMandy

joossa said:


>


That plant.....it reminds me of something......I can't..quite...put my finger..on ............. I know what it reminds me of now


----------



## Hearts1003

Hallowsculpt said:


> I'm a busy mum with a great husband and 2 children who loves to make all sorts of arts and crafts. I brew my own wine, cider and beer. have 6 chickens and try to be as self sufficiant as I can. I'm a Reiki Master. And I work part time for a retail store in the UK called Wilkinsons. I wish there was a forum like this in the UK.
> View attachment 122348


Wish I was in the UK! Went to London in May and now I'm in love.


----------



## 22606

RattandRoll said:


> I am the guy in the hat.


The one with the look of someone plotting world domination... Nice picture, RattandRoll.


All are great pics, joossa.




MissMandy said:


> That plant.....it reminds me of something......I can't..quite...put my finger..on ............. I know what it reminds me of now


'Specialty' stores and sites don't offer them in a bundle like that, so the plant is the more economical way to go


----------



## spookyone

heres another one of me and my sis NOWHINING and our mum and aunt from last year halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, that first picture is spookyriffic. then a fun picture, a solumn picture, and a sad picture. you guys look great. what a fun family you all have


----------



## 22606

Amusing pictures, spookyone. Great costumes.


----------



## joossa

Thanks, guys.



MissMandy said:


> That plant.....it reminds me of something......I can't..quite...put my finger..on ............. I know what it reminds me of now


Someone told me that too. I don't know if you're thinking what he was thinking. ; ) Anyway, it's a carnivorous plant. It eats bugs... quite the freak of nature.


spookyone, that first picture is pretty awesome. I love it! Nice to put a face to a lot of the members here!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm willing to bet we're thinking the same thing lol. 

Great pix, spookyone! Looks like you gals have so much fun together


----------



## Scatterbrains

Someone looking for this thread?


----------



## Rania

James B. said:


> Rania you guys going to do another haunt in the DC area this year after last years controversy?


Oh geez. I suck. Im so sorry for responding to this 20 pages later. 

And yes! We are going for it. We just decided yesterday. Holy crap i haven't even started anything yet. But we have some people on our side from the county. Although, they are already getting phone calls. lol people SUCK!

We are only going to open for one weekend this year though. Hopefully it all works out. It would REALLY suck to do all that work and get shut down.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Just catching up on this thread. I posted on one of the first pages. So much has changed! At that time I had one dog & 2 cats. Now we have the same dog, but 6 cats, a gecko & a snake. And I keep adding my my tattoos... Here's a couple current photos:


----------



## TK421

New pic with trimmed chops.


----------



## sookie

What happened last year Rania?


----------



## Glockink

New ones from the shop


----------



## Halloween Princess

Glockink, are you a tattoo artist? I wish you lived near me! I need a tattoo artist friend


----------



## MissMandy

Calf piercings? Oh hell no lol.


----------



## 22606

Great pictures, everybody.



MissMandy said:


> Calf piercings? Oh hell no lol.


Actually, they are hooks for hanging. Time to reintroduce your dinner to the air?


----------



## Glockink

ACTUALLY...they are rings for a corset


----------



## 22606

Glockink said:


> ACTUALLY...they are rings for a corset


That's a new one... I have fallen behind the times, apparently Thanks for clarifying, Glockink.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Halloween Princess, some women can't pull off tats, you do yours well.. 

Nice mutton chops TK....

That looks like a fun tattoo shop Glockink...


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Halloween Princess, some women can't pull off tats, you do yours well..


What, gigantic Disney characters everywhere don't do it for you? What I _really_ do not understand is when someone has their _own_ name tattooed, as a woman that I worked with had done on her wrist; is that for when they are old and senile? I agree.


----------



## Glockink

We do have a riot in there...We even carry Trick or Treat studios masks!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Halloween Princess, some women can't pull off tats, you do yours well.. ...


Thank you. The half sleeve is not done yet. Still need water around her & coral underneath. 

She's a grown up version of a Disney character  My dad called me Sebastian as a kid when I was being cranky so that has sentiment to me. 

I have 11 but my name is not one of them...


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween princess, you're beautiful, and look like a lot of fun. nice tats too.
tk, why so serious, your house is looking great, smile. you still look good even sober.
glock, you look great as always, and hey, i never heard of corsets. can you post a pic when laced up. i'd like to see that
hey, scorpion, huh hmmmm, a lot of women on this forum have tats. i think we all pull them off well. let's get him girls


----------



## nicnacnikki

This is truly what I look like. More or less anyway...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Hallo
That came out wrong, I meant some women I've seen out in public, not on this forum...ok this is the part where I pull my foot out my mouth and shut up, Garth, help me out here bud!!!!!


----------



## Zombastic

When not haunting, I'm a Parrothead, play guitar, slay bass and cruise in my Jeep.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth sweety,  you like my tat, don't you? and elh? and need i name more? 
okay, scorpion, before you choke, i'll let you take your foot out of your mouth, if you'll let us forum ladies be seen back out in public. lol. sorry, but this is cracking me up.
nic, yikes! i mean, you are lovely. really love your hair. 
zom, hubba hubba


----------



## 22606

nicnacnikki said:


> This is truly what I look like. More or less anyway...


I bet that you have to fight the men off with a stick... Cool picture, nicnacnikki.



hallorenescene said:


> garth sweety,  you like my tat, don't you? and elh? and need i name more?


I've never seen it, hallo, but sure, why not? I don't taste very good, so I will choose to keep my foot away from my mouth, thanks


Great pic, Zombastic.


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> halloween princess, you're beautiful, and look like a lot of fun. nice tats too.


Thank you Hallo. Blushing.


----------



## Halloween Princess

TK421 said:


> New pic with trimmed chops.


TK, good to put a face to the name.


----------



## Penumbra

I finally get to add my picture. (I know I look incredibly young but I am really 29.)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I'm gonna need to see some ID Penumbra...


----------



## kimcfadd

Just scrolled through 94 pages of member photos and loved every page! Figured I would add a couple more.








Daddy and his girls








Me and my better half








Thanks to Halloween Forum!!


----------



## Kelloween

Beautiful family!


----------



## kimcfadd

Kelloween said:


> Beautiful family!


If that was directed to me, THANKS!!


----------



## Kelloween

lol, yes it was and yw!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, a good morning chuckle. lol. oh my goodness, and i'm biting my tongue on a response. oh, and my tat is posted in the tat thread and in my album.
pen, you do look young, and what a nice face to look at. 
scorpion, i love your id comment. guess i better go easy on the flattery with him, without the id, we might be dealing with a wanna be aldult. lol
kim, what a bunch of cuties. how cute is the girl on the right really getting in the facial expression. both are darling though. and you and your better half are knockouts


----------



## Penumbra

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm gonna need to see some ID Penumbra...


I knew this would happen, let me just post my drivers license too. Lol.

Your not the only one to say that. I have given cashiers my credit card before, and they'll look at me like  "Are you sure you're old enough to have this?


----------



## Darkabeus

kimcfadd said:


> Just scrolled through 94 pages of member photos and loved every page! Figured I would add a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 125690
> 
> Daddy and his girls
> 
> View attachment 125691
> 
> Me and my better half
> 
> View attachment 125692
> 
> Thanks to Halloween Forum!!


Hey *kimcfadd. this looks like something you see in a catalog, in other words you have a beautiful family. *


----------



## kimcfadd

Darkabeus said:


> Hey *kimcfadd. this looks like something you see in a catalog, in other words you have a beautiful family. *


darkabeus & hallorenescene,

Thanks for the kind words!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Lisaloo

I love this thread and enjoy whenever it gets resurrected. So many good looking Haunters. Penumbra, you certainly do not look 29, good genes there, my friend. Lovely family kim and your house looks great too! I found this while backing up my digital photos the other day and thought I would add it here. This is my wonderful husband and me on our wedding day, almost 6 years ago this October.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh lisa, that is way cool. i think you should post before and after pictures.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Me during the 4th annual Zombie Prom held at Ogden Utah's haunted Union Station on the 25th of Aug 2012. My costume was of Salt Lake Cities grave-digger/grave-robber Mr. John Baptiste ... http://www.utahgothic.com/history/baptiste.html and my job was to put all the zombies back in their graves when the night was done.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams

Jumping in on this thread finally! I like to see everyone's pictures, but haven't posted a pic yet of myself! 






This is me sledding two winters ago  






Me wishing everyone a Happy Halloween lol


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I finally get to add my picture. (I know I look incredibly young but I am really 29.)


Nice to know that I am not alone in that regard... Pleased to _finally_ see you, Penumbra 

Wonderful family photos, kimcfadd. Your decorated house looks marvelous.

Lisaloo, that is an awesome wedding photograph

Stringy_Jack, spectacular job on the zombie look. 

FreshMeatScreams, great pics.


----------



## nicnacnikki

Okay here are some pictures of me and my boyfriend last Halloween. I had three different costumes for different parties I went to but somehow ended up as a skunk on Halloween night. The other picture is of me and my niece.


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, nicnacnikki.


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, nice job in a very dead sort of way. interesting article too.
fresh meat, very pretty. i love your hair too.
nic, you make a cute little skunk. great that your boyfriend got into it too. and your niece is adorable


----------



## Master of Scareamonies

I'm a 19 year old Event Management student in the states. I like video games, cartoons, and Doctor Who.

Basically, I'm just a normal, over-eccentric guy.

Pics:

Classy:








HP Party (The one on the far left xP):


----------



## moony_1

http://i.imgur.com/wJweWl.jpg

Here's the most recent pic of me, taken yesterday after I tried my hand for the first time doing "victory rolls" in my hair...not quite how I wanted it but it was my first try lol I'm just a stay at home mama that spends my time trying to keep the boys busy haha. Nice to meet y'all! (or "meet" you all)


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, both of youse


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hello everyone! I thought it was time for me to post a pic.  Thats me with my friend in the background from last years halloween party. 
Nice pics everyone!!


----------



## Creep Master

its me


----------



## hallorenescene

master, you look ever as good as harry potter
moony, how adorable you are. i love your hair and your glasses
halloween trick, glad you posted, you look lovely.
creep master, you sport your gottee well. i like how nice you keep it shaped


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thank you so much hallo- your always so sweet.


----------



## Halloeve55

This is me and my son


----------



## Immortalia

What a cute pic Hallo! Your son has your beautiful smile!


----------



## Halloeve55

Immortalia said:


> What a cute pic Hallo! Your son has your beautiful smile!


. Thank you very much!


----------



## Creep Master

Thanks Hallo your so kind and sweet


----------



## moony_1

Lol thanks Garth and Hallo...thanks! I guess even as an adult I still can't shake the adorable name lol I'll take hat I can get these day though! Lol I was super tiny all through school and it drove me crazy to be called "cute" all the time lol. Now, it's a compliment to be called adorable haha 
And thanks on the glasses! I have six different pairs and will be placing another order soon  I order online an they are so cheap!!! I got all so pairs of mine for 106$ including shipping an the quality is the same as the 400$ pair I had previously


----------



## S_Toast

I'm just a small town "red neck". Here's me and hubby on a Christmas horse ride. Trying to get hubby to go as the headless horseman one of these years.


----------



## moony_1

Toast! Great pic! Love those horses and what a backdrop!!!! 

Wow...I have to say...looking at all the pics on here, this forum has a lot of great looking folks! (when we aren't donning our masks and makeup)


----------



## 22606

Excellent pictures, everyone. Great to see more faces


----------



## hallorenescene

wow eve, you almost look like a girl i went to beauty school with years ago. she was so nice. you are very pretty like her, and what a handsome young man.
toast, your smiles are as beautiful as the whole picture. and i think your husband should do the headless horseman. that would be an awesome costume


----------



## Halloeve55

hallorenescene said:


> wow eve, you almost look like a girl i went to beauty school with years ago. she was so nice. you are very pretty like her, and what a handsome young man.
> toast, your smiles are as beautiful as the whole picture. and i think your husband should do the headless horseman. that would be an awesome costume


Thank You!


----------



## Spider Rider

Deciding if the centerpiece is edible.


----------



## 22606

Spider Rider said:


> Deciding if the centerpiece is edible.


Well, don't keep us in suspense... Was it? Nice photo, Spider Rider.


----------



## Spider Rider

The voices in my head telling me to consume just turned out to be Bill Gates on the TV over my shoulder, so no I didn't.


----------



## 22606

Spider Rider said:


> The voices in my head telling me to consume just turned out to be Bill Gates on the TV over my shoulder, so no I didn't.


I would have thought that he would've had better things to do than encourage someone he doesn't know to eat a centerpiece, but what do I know? Personally, I would have been more worried about the television speaking directly to me...


----------



## Tannasgach

Finally got caught up on this thread. It's so nice to be able to put a face with a name.  I looked through my albums but I really don't have any pictures of me. I did find these though from my ladies only martini party -
Me:








and me and my labradoodle, _Kokomo_:








or as we refer to her, the _"ruff tuff koko puff"_.


----------



## MissMandy

*waves frantically* Hi Tanna!


----------



## Tannasgach

_*waving back*_ 
see, I don't always have witchy hair lol:








well maybe in that first picture.


----------



## hallorenescene

spider and garth, i'm wondering how you guys come up with it or are full of it, either way, you crack me up. 
so this is what the powerfull prop builder looks like. not bad, i half expected spider to look creepy. glad you dissappointed me. 
tannas, you look great, and i don't know about your hair looking witchy in that first picture, i think you look pretty, but the last picture, it looks like you conjured up a spell, and with the smile accompanying you look like you enjoyed it. i bet you conjurred up all those goodies. they look pretty scrumptious.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> spider and garth, i'm wondering how you guys come up with it or are full of it, either way, you crack me up.


"The touch, the feel of cynicism..." Oops, wrong ad Cotton, Inc. is going to want my head on a pike now, aren't they? I'm glad that the comments amused you so much, hallo

Tannasgach, very nice photos.


----------



## Lumpy

My all time most popular costume from 2010......











Roaring 20s party a couple years ago......











A couple months ago on vacation with my girlfriends


----------



## IowaGuy

Looks like your a pretty easy going, fun-times, kinda of guy. Though now I'll never be able to look at a Hooters girl w/o that visual in my head....HEY you just saved me money! Haha.


----------



## MissMandy

Lumpy said:


> My all time most popular costume from 2010......


Needs more cleavage


----------



## Rania

Spider Rider said:


> Deciding if the centerpiece is edible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126781


The great spider rider!!


----------



## Rania

You guys are all fantastic! I wish we could have one big Halloween Forum party. Maybe if i win the lottery. That would be so great! We could buy a castle or something and decorate it and party down.


----------



## chili

I don't have many pics of myself. This one is at a First Responders Breakfast.








Chopping BBQ at the Fire Department.









Getting a much needed haircut. (I probably shouldn't post this one...)


----------



## Lisaloo

MissMandy said:


> Needs more cleavage


Sure, but you gotta admit, those are some nice legs!


----------



## Lumpy

MissMandy said:


> Needs more cleavage



HA!!! There was NO way I could have gotten anything in the shirt to create more cleavage. That thing was so tight you could count the chest hairs through it. When I pulled it on I could hear some of the stitches in it popping loose.

I actually wore that to a bikers halloween party. I was new to this group of people and didnt really know many of them. The costume was a huge hit and drew a ton of laughs. I even won first prize for the scariest costume. LOL.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Last year as Lady Luck








Last weekend on a Trail Ride being silly, my friend takes all the photos for all the trail rides and she handed out the boas when we got to the spot she was taking pics......


----------



## 22606

Nice contributions.


----------



## Benji

Here is one of me this spring. A friend of mine owns a 1944 Fairmont track inspection car. We get to go out a couple times a year and run around the tracks near Lebanon, Ohio. Thought I would 'dress' for the occasion since I am the 'engineer' of the car!









I do WWI reenacting as well. Here is one a couple of years ago on Veteran's Day (Armistice Day).


----------



## 22606

Great photos, Benji.


----------



## The-Dullahan

These two were otherwise good photos to depict me on a typical day (All Pikeys dress this way) but I was forcibly made to remove my hat during them. Outside of such an instance, most people would probably never witness me without my hat. Not even family.


















I am sometimes told I am a bit eccentric. The legal term is insane.

While it is most likely to see me working away on some type of mechanical device (nothing computerized) with large iron toolware (because power tools are useless) and covered in filth, I can occasionally be spotted doing other things, like poking fun at this weird little auto I stumbled across. Anyhow, that is how I look. Main difference being...I have a hat. Always.


----------



## James B.

Benji said:


> I do WWI reenacting as well. Here is one a couple of years ago on Veteran's Day (Armistice Day).
> 
> View attachment 130759


You going to be at Newville?


----------



## Kardec251985

moony_1 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wJweWl.jpg
> 
> Here's the most recent pic of me, taken yesterday after I tried my hand for the first time doing "victory rolls" in my hair...not quite how I wanted it but it was my first try lol I'm just a stay at home mama that spends my time trying to keep the boys busy haha. Nice to meet y'all! (or "meet" you all)


I'm pretty late on browsing through this thread, but I must say: moony_1 I LOVE your hairstyle! So pretty! Nothing beats rockabilly style.


----------



## Rania

Great photos everybody! Such characters!


----------



## moony_1

chili said:


> I don't have many pics of myself. This one is at a First Responders Breakfast.
> View attachment 130079
> 
> 
> Chopping BBQ at the Fire Department.
> View attachment 130086
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a much needed haircut. (I probably shouldn't post this one...)
> View attachment 130087



You have the most gorgeous blue eyes! Sorry ill stop being creepy now lol


----------



## moony_1

Benji great pics! The-Dullahan love the kilt! I told my other half I will not marry him unless he wears his kilt the day of haha

And thanks Kardec! I've always loved vintage and rockabilly and finally decided to embrace it completely! Lol


----------



## MissMandy

Benji said:


> Here is one of me this spring. A friend of mine owns a 1944 Fairmont track inspection car. We get to go out a couple times a year and run around the tracks near Lebanon, Ohio. Thought I would 'dress' for the occasion since I am the 'engineer' of the car!
> 
> View attachment 130757
> 
> 
> I do WWI reenacting as well. Here is one a couple of years ago on Veteran's Day (Armistice Day).
> 
> View attachment 130759


You kinda remind me of Radar from MASH


----------



## moony_1

MissMandy said:


> You kinda remind me of Radar from MASH


YES!!! Dead on missmandy!


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> You kinda remind me of Radar from MASH





moony_1 said:


> YES!!! Dead on missmandy!


I did not notice until these, but yes Still nice pictures


The-Dullahan, great photos. You have an amazing setup.


----------



## amandaggogo

I'm a total hippie. Always outside, always hiking/fishing/in a canoe, very into nature photography, and I sew all the time as well, make alot of my own clothes. :0) 
Back in high school however, I used to dress very gothic, but I've always had the same personality. :0) 

This is me, on a recent camping trip.









And on a recent hiking trip









This is me last halloween in my scary nurse getup


----------



## Benji

James B. said:


> You going to be at Newville?



I'm hoping!!! Pretty sure I will get there. I am with the 109th AEF (Jim Kidd's group). What about you?


----------



## Benji

MissMandy said:


> You kinda remind me of Radar from MASH



LOL! Its funny you say that. Its not the first time I heard that!


----------



## Benji

MissMandy said:


> You kinda remind me of Radar from MASH



LOL! Its funny you say that. Its not the first time I heard that!


----------



## 22606

Very nice pictures, amandaggogo. Where was the second taken at, if you don't mind? That is a spectacular backdrop.


----------



## Rania

amandaggogo said:


> I'm a total hippie. Always outside, always hiking/fishing/in a canoe, very into nature photography, and I sew all the time as well, make alot of my own clothes. :0)
> Back in high school however, I used to dress very gothic, but I've always had the same personality. :0)
> 
> This is me, on a recent camping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a recent hiking trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me last halloween in my scary nurse getup


HOTNESS! Hi!


----------



## hippieman556

this is what i look like


----------



## MissMandy

Benji said:


> LOL! Its funny you say that. Its not the first time I heard that!


And please take it as a compliment 





hippieman556 said:


> this is what i look like
> View attachment 130878


Nice to see ya


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, hippieman556. Sadly, there goes the vision of Cheech and Chong's long-lost brother that I had going for you...


----------



## EveningKiss

An old photo of me from when my hair was still black but still me =)My hair is red now.

I am a Patient Care Technician at a hospital at night but i also consider myself to be a goth (Not the Vamp wanna be's or emo but the artistic, freethinking type). I spend alot of time Hiking, Geocaching and building stuff =) Oh an I also work part time for a Heavy Metal Opera (http://www.heavymetalopera.com/)


----------



## MissMandy

You have such purdy eyes, EK


----------



## EveningKiss

MissMandy said:


> You have such purdy eyes, EK


Thanks. Its about the only feature i like =) The green eyes stand out more now with the red hair. I really should take a new photo sometime.


----------



## 22606

Great photo, EveningKiss.


----------



## hallorenescene

miss mandy, i was thinking the same thing. more cleavage. too funny. lumpy, you look better as a mobster, bet it was a fun party. and by girlfriends, you mean your bike too? will the real girlfriend please step forward. lol. you and your girlfriend look like a fun couple. nice pic. haha, scariest costume, there you go iowa guy, your sentiments exactly. 
obssessed, cute costume. don't let lumpy borrow it, he stretches them out. 
benji, you look great in both photos. 
dullahan, you look good with or without the hat. 
chilli, i liked the haircut one first. if i was still doing hair in my shop, i would blow that up, print it off, and put it on the ceiling above the shampoo chair.
amanda, you are lovely, well, maybe not so much in the nurse one. eek!
hi hippie, funny, you don't look old enough to be from the hippie era. and the tie would really throw one off. 
evening, very nice. bet you look good as a red head too. yeah, post a new photo


----------



## hippieman556

yea hippieman is just a nickname i got many years ago


----------



## hallorenescene

so how did you get the nickname? hippieman?


----------



## James B.

Benji said:


> I'm hoping!!! Pretty sure I will get there. I am with the 109th AEF (Jim Kidd's group). What about you?


I am IR23, German, I went for the first time back in April and had a blast. I am the second guy in with the light colored helmet cover: 










Here are all my photos from April: http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/Flonzy/WWI Reenactment/Newville Spring 2012/


----------



## 22606

Very nice pic, James B.

Off the deep end, sans water








People often look at me like I have two heads, so I decided to go through with it and add another. Maybe it would have been wise to consider Jorge's less-than-pleasing aroma first, though...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't know where the self deprecating remarks come from Garth, you look like a normal, cool dude.


----------



## halloween71

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice pic, James B.
> 
> Off the deep end, sans water
> View attachment 131299
> 
> 
> People often look at me like I have two heads, so I decided to go through with it and add another. Maybe it would have been wise to consider Jorge's less-than-pleasing aroma first, though...
> View attachment 131300


you crack me up.miss you on facebook.


----------



## halloween71

Spider Rider said:


> Deciding if the centerpiece is edible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126781


nice to put a face with the haunt.Love your haunt.


----------



## scavengerhaunt

here I am with my "puppy".


----------



## halloween71

Creep Master said:


> its me
> View attachment 126364


loving the margarita lol my fav drink.


----------



## scavengerhaunt

here I am with my "puppy". 

crap double posted. stupid smart phone feel free to remove one


----------



## Benji

James B. said:


> I am IR23, German, I went for the first time back in April and had a blast. I am the second guy in with the light colored helmet cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all my photos from April: http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/Flonzy/WWI Reenactment/Newville Spring 2012/



Nice pics! My first time was November 2010. Still waiting to get back for my second! It is a blast out there. I hope to see out in the field this fall!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Don't know where the self deprecating remarks come from Garth, you look like a normal, cool dude.


'Normal' is so far from the truth... and old habits die hard Thank you, xxScorpion64xx.



halloween71 said:


> you crack me up.miss you on facebook.


Thanks, halloween71. I don't miss the site, just some of the people


Amusing pictures, scavengerhaunt. Holy hell, is that ever huge for a puppy!!


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

heres me at the lizzie borden house dressed as a proper gentlemen,i play the role of dr.seabury bowen when i give tours


----------



## stick

Great pictures everybody.


----------



## OMGDan

thatguycraig on the left and myself on the right a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rania

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice pic, James B.
> 
> Off the deep end, sans water
> View attachment 131299
> 
> 
> People often look at me like I have two heads, so I decided to go through with it and add another. Maybe it would have been wise to consider Jorge's less-than-pleasing aroma first, though...
> View attachment 131300


Yay a face to the name


----------



## Rania

I love seeing the faces of haunters. Haunters for life! lol


----------



## Rumsfield

So many Great pics ,
Scavenger - that is some pup 
Those fellows in the trenches look to happy 
I always wanted to to mounted Calvary reenactments myself. 

Ok Here is a most recent pic of the both of us. Amazing she is still smiling after 22 yrs of my company.


----------



## Johnson724

Reposting this, just because

And well, its one of my favorite pics.


----------



## 22606

All of the new photos are great. 

When even a feral cat looks that frightened, you _know_ that Johnson is not one to mess with...


----------



## hallorenescene

james, looks like a good time. very nice picture
yeah garth, listen to scorpion, you look great. you having a bad day? eek, 2 heads! lol. heres something to cheer you up, your right head is better looking than your left head. lol. i got a kick out of those pics. i love your expression in the first pick.
i can believe you miss garth halloween 71, i love his comments. he's the life of the party most times.
scavenger, yikes, that buddy of yours is bigger than you. well, two handsome fellows but in different ways. he looks like a wonderful dog
hacksaw, put down the weapon and no one will get hurt. hey, you would look like a proper gentleman if not for that hatchet. that is a great picture. i bet you love doing the tours.
omg dan, what a couple of handsome men you are
ahhh rumsfield, you warm a persons heart. and hey, you're still smiling too. that says something. you make a nice looking pair
garth, i think the cat is tapping johnson saying, hey dude, you can let me out here. no more patrol with me humbrey


----------



## Spookerstar

This is a great photo!


Johnson724 said:


> Reposting this, just because
> 
> And well, its one of my favorite pics.
> 
> View attachment 131693


----------



## Spookerstar

Ok, I hate photos of myself but here I am a few years ago with my sister-in-law and a few of my nieces. I am the pirate


----------



## IowaGuy

Spookerstar said:


> Ok, I hate photos of myself but here I am a few years ago with my sister-in-law and a few of my nieces. I am the pirate


Rubbish Spookerstar! What's a Pirates favorite letter? Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Willodean

I've been trying to find a picture that doesn't make me look too bad considering alot of the haunters on here look amazing! oh, btw, I'm the girl


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> yeah garth, listen to scorpion, you look great. you having a bad day? eek, 2 heads! lol. heres something to cheer you up, your right head is better looking than your left head. lol. i got a kick out of those pics. i love your expression in the first pick.
> i can believe you miss garth halloween 71, i love his comments. he's the life of the party most times.
> 
> garth, i think the cat is tapping johnson saying, hey dude, you can let me out here. no more patrol with me humbrey


The skull is better-looking? Gee, thanks... Thank you for the compliments, hallo. 

Ha. Either that or holding on and trying not to fly out of the vehicle 


Nice photos, Spookerstar and Willodean.


----------



## GuitarGal

With my fangs....








...and with my guitar


----------



## 22606

Great pics, GuitarGal. You resemble a vampire from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ in the first


----------



## GuitarGal

Thanks, Garth! It was great to finally put a face to all of your witty and thoughtful posts as well! I always look forward to seeing your newest additions, as our tastes in interior Halloween decor tend to run in the same direction 

Thanks to the OP...this was a cool idea!

Happy Halloween, everyone!!


----------



## hippieman556

the nickname is beacause i listen to the grateful dead and other such bands


----------



## RattandRoll

Here is a pic of me in full costume at my yard haunt on Halloween 2010


----------



## Spookerstar

Love the vintage clothing! Nice pics



Benji said:


> Here is one of me this spring. A friend of mine owns a 1944 Fairmont track inspection car. We get to go out a couple times a year and run around the tracks near Lebanon, Ohio. Thought I would 'dress' for the occasion since I am the 'engineer' of the car!
> 
> View attachment 130757
> 
> 
> I do WWI reenacting as well. Here is one a couple of years ago on Veteran's Day (Armistice Day).
> 
> View attachment 130759


----------



## Spookerstar

That Hooter's photo is great! I got my husband to cross dress one Halloween as a salon girl. I will have to see how took photos that year!




Lumpy said:


> My all time most popular costume from 2010......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roaring 20s party a couple years ago......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple months ago on vacation with my girlfriends


----------



## hallorenescene

cute picture spooker. you look pretty and you have a nice costume
willodean, you found a good pic, you look very vibrant. very pretty. nice looking the both of you
guitar gal, you're to realistic looking. scary. you did a great job. your very pretty when in form.
ohhh, hippieman, good taste in music. in that case, i bet you like the name. the grateful dead are a great band.
ratinroll, that is a very cool costume, and very scary, but where are your feet?


----------



## IowaGuy

Long story short, brother-in-law and I rewired/boosted internet connection in my house today. My phone Shockingly allowed me up upload a profile pic on here. My ex made it for Halloween maybe 2 years ago. I have a few more but do don't know if my phone will continue to cooperate. Check it out!


----------



## IowaGuy

IowaGuy said:


> Long story short, brother-in-law and I rewired/boosted internet connection in my house today. My phone Shockingly allowed me up upload a profile pic on here. My ex made it for Halloween maybe 2 years ago. I have a few more but do don't know if my phone will continue to cooperate. Check it out!


Avatar pic was successfully done also...SCORE! My smartphone is acting like a smartphone


----------



## JLWII2000

This is me.


----------



## 22606

GuitarGal said:


> Thanks, Garth! It was great to finally put a face to all of your witty and thoughtful posts as well! I always look forward to seeing your newest additions, as our tastes in interior Halloween decor tend to run in the same direction


You are welcome, GG. Thank you, too

RattandRoll, excellent costume.

IowaGuy, great new avatar.

JLWII2000, very nice picture.


----------



## Lumpy

Spookerstar said:


> That Hooter's photo is great! I got my husband to cross dress one Halloween as a salon girl. I will have to see how took photos that year!


The Hooters costume was a HUGE success.. I went to Hooters on the way to the Halloween Party to pick up a bunch of wings. Before I even made it in the door I was stopped in the parking lot by some lady who wanted her picture taken with me. Once I got in Hooters I was an instant rock star. The staff wanted pictures as well as at least 3 patrons. It was a lot of fun, one might even say it was "a hoot".


----------



## IowaGuy

Halloween 2010


----------



## mariposa0283

Johnson724 said:


> Reposting this, just because
> 
> And well, its one of my favorite pics.
> 
> View attachment 131693



ok i gotta ask, is that cat photoshopped in? what is it? bobcat, lynx or just a regular stray crazy eyed cat? but most importantly, real or fake? lol


----------



## Johnson724

It's a bobcat...stuffed. It was taken in a burglary and vehicle theft. The car was found and I recovered the bobcat and brought it back to its owner after I processed the car. I couldnt resist propping it up there and taking a pic.


----------



## mariposa0283

oh lol 

i was wondering what a csi guy was doing with a live bobcat in his back seat lmao


----------



## MissMandy

Gosh, this forum has so many handsome fellas


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Gosh, this forum has so many handsome fellas


Dang, I'm moving to Iowa, wanna come along for the ride Miss Mandy?


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Dang, I'm moving to Iowa, wanna come along for the ride Miss Mandy?


Damn skippy!


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> Gosh, this forum has so many handsome fellas


I was thinking the same thing myself!!! Dang!!


----------



## thatguycraig

2011








last year








Me normally (in old band)







and signing some of my artwork


----------



## MissMandy

Stick me with a fork......I'm done!


----------



## 22606

Nice pics, thatguycraig, and excellent artwork.


----------



## kittyvibe

I saved Johnson724's pic, its too hilarious, I have to caption it for my desktop 

I agree, there are some pretty good lookin' peeps on this site


----------



## thatguycraig

MissMandy said:


> Stick me with a fork......I'm done!


......  ......


----------



## thatguycraig

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice pics, thatguycraig, and excellent artwork.


Why, thank you. Its part of 6 pieces that i paintied digitally and sold to a new local club. i wont embrace my ego and post them lol


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, very handsome and a beautiful smile
lumpy, i bet it was fun. my husband and i took the grandson and a friend of his to hooters. it's a fun place. the grandson and friend bought calenders and then had each of the girls working sign it. 1 girl in the calendar was working that day, so she signed her pic. anyway, that was a fun pic you posted.
iowa guy, trick or treat, you do show the halloween spirit, wonderful picture. you look creepy good
that guy, goodlooking, glad to see you got an arm. love your costumes
iowa is getting overpopulated due to what is grown here. lol.


----------



## IowaGuy

Haha, totally Not claiming Iowa...just currently located here. I'm Kansas born and bred. Thanks though!


----------



## thatguycraig

hallorenescene said:


> jlw, very handsome and a beautiful smile
> lumpy, i bet it was fun. my husband and i took the grandson and a friend of his to hooters. it's a fun place. the grandson and friend bought calenders and then had each of the girls working sign it. 1 girl in the calendar was working that day, so she signed her pic. anyway, that was a fun pic you posted.
> iowa guy, trick or treat, you do show the halloween spirit, wonderful picture. you look creepy good
> that guy, goodlooking, glad to see you got an arm. love your costumes
> iowa is getting overpopulated due to what is grown here. lol.


glad to see i got an arm??? lol is that cause u cant see it in the scarecrow pic?


----------



## Which Witch's Which?

Our son last year, partying it up in the coffin before it gets dark. Future haunter in the making.


----------



## LadyRohan

LOL


----------



## 22606

Which Witch's Which?, great photo. Who needs a sandbox when there is a coffin around?

LadyRohan, decided to grow the stubble out a bit, huh? Nice picture


----------



## obcessedwithit

jenscats5 said:


> I was thinking the same thing myself!!! Dang!!





MissMandy said:


> Damn skippy!





Tannasgach said:


> Dang, I'm moving to Iowa, wanna come along for the ride Miss Mandy?


Hey wait for me, meet me in the middle I'll drive....................


----------



## MissMandy

Haha good grief, we are a bunch of hopeless flirts


----------



## halloween71

lol you girls are to funny.


----------



## SDIX

I'd say this is one of my favorite pictures of me. I consider myself a mom, through and through.


----------



## 22606

SDIX, excellent pic.


----------



## hallorenescene

thatguycraig, yes, it's because i couldn't see your arm in the picture
ahh witch, your little boy is a darling
lady, very pretty. nice makeup job
sdix, pretty picture.


----------



## thatguycraig

hallorenescene said:


> thatguycraig, yes, it's because i couldn't see your arm in the picture
> ahh witch, your little boy is a darling
> lady, very pretty. nice makeup job
> sdix, pretty picture.


makes sense! lol


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Haha good grief, we are a bunch of hopeless flirts


Whut?! I was going to Iowa for the potatoes ....oh wait, that's Idaho isn't it?  

I was going out for a nice autumn drive.


----------



## IowaGuy

Halloween party at my house! I mean, in case some of you are in the neighborhood...


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Whut?! I was going to Iowa for the potatoes ....oh wait, that's Idaho isn't it?
> 
> I was going out for a nice autumn drive.


Mmhmm suuuuure. That's why you packed all your best witch hats, right?


----------



## Haunt Cop

Hey guys I'm Scott. NEW to the forum but not to haunting


----------



## 22606

Great pictures, Scott. Very unique look in the first.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice to meet you scott. welcome aboard. you look great


----------



## JustWhisper

I thought I had posted a pic a couple years ago but since I didn't make it into the family photo album I will have to guess I didn't. So here are a couple recent ones.


----------



## 22606

Great pics, JW.


----------



## JustWhisper

Garthgoyle said:


> Great pics, JW.


Thank you, Garth.

Haunt Cop, I was on my iPad the second time I saw your picture. Which means it was REALLY big. And it scared the **** out of me. LOL. Great pic and awesome makeup job.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Here's one of me as a Gothic ragdoll in 2010. 








And here is a picture of me sitting in a bush. I am cursed with the face of a 15 year old. >.< Though it does come in handy while trick-or-treating, because I get candy too.


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, Danceswithdoom. The ragdoll costume turned out well.


----------



## hallorenescene

jw, good pictures. you look very pretty. you may not have made it into the family album because it was rookie spooker who was doing it, and he doesn't come on much anymore. but other than the valentine one, i don't remember seeing you before, so glad you posted
dances, you make a great ragdoll. and i think a young face is no curse. you look great


----------



## halloween71

JustWhisper said:


> I thought I had posted a pic a couple years ago but since I didn't make it into the family photo album I will have to guess I didn't. So here are a couple recent ones.
> 
> View attachment 133894
> View attachment 133893


Hot mama!!!!


----------



## halloween71




----------



## Rilo88

Love everyones pics!!!

Don't mind the underwear (I own an adult store)


----------



## RattandRoll

Garthgoyle said:


> You are welcome, GG. Thank you, too
> 
> RattandRoll, excellent costume.
> 
> 
> Thank you Garthgoyle!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, you are adorable


----------



## JustWhisper

Halloween71...thanks. And you are adorable.


----------



## Gatordave

Hey Gang! Just had to add a new shot. This year I took a chance applied to work at Netherworld in Norcross, Ga. It is one of the top 2 haunted attractions in the US. I was so thrilled to be hired and get to be various characters on given nights. What an incredible experience. If you are a fan of Face Off, you will recognize the names Cici and Roy from this current season. Well, both work at Netherworld! It is such a kick to see them. The whole staff there is so very talented. Here is a picture of me and Roy from this week. I am so pumped!!!!


----------



## 22606

Great photo, halloween71.

Love the mischievous grin, Rilo88 Nice pic.



Gatordave said:


> If you are a fan of Face Off, you will recognize the names Cici and Roy from this current season. Well, both work at Netherworld! It is such a kick to see them. The whole staff there is so very talented. Here is a picture of me and Roy from this week. I am so pumped!!!!


He doesn't seem all that nice, breaking your nose so badly... Very cool, Gatordave.


----------



## moony_1

Danceswithdoom said:


> Here's one of me as a Gothic ragdoll in 2010.
> View attachment 133967
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of me sitting in a bush. I am cursed with the face of a 15 year old. >.< Though it does come in handy while trick-or-treating, because I get candy too.
> View attachment 133968


You look like drew Barrymore in your rag doll pic! And a fifteen year olds face is a curse? I don't think so! Lol


----------



## halloween71

Gatordave said:


> Hey Gang! Just had to add a new shot. This year I took a chance applied to work at Netherworld in Norcross, Ga. It is one of the top 2 haunted attractions in the US. I was so thrilled to be hired and get to be various characters on given nights. What an incredible experience. If you are a fan of Face Off, you will recognize the names Cici and Roy from this current season. Well, both work at Netherworld! It is such a kick to see them. The whole staff there is so very talented. Here is a picture of me and Roy from this week. I am so pumped!!!!


I love roy.Great pic.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Busy on stage at one of my occupations.


----------



## Rilo88

doing trial runs for my makeup for one of my parties. pretty satisfied and happy with the first try


----------



## Rilo88

I don't go out like this on any given night but the store I own is attached to a gay bar and it's okay to be a freak on Sunday. Another makeup trial









two trick and a jokra


----------



## hallorenescene

gator, how awesome is that you get to work at netherworld. and i would be just happy to go to it. sorry to hear roy broke your nose. what a tough ray to have to get a job. he did a good job on it really. even your mother wouldn't know you. say, how's he on doing clowns, maybe you should opt for that next. i hear clowns can be real scary. lol.
nice pic of you paul
rilo, i'd say you got the make up down pat. looks great


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

That's me on the left.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow jedi, you are very handsome. pretty lady too.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Awh thank you! Your so sweet and always have nice things to say!!!



hallorenescene said:


> wow jedi, you are very handsome. pretty lady too.


----------



## thatguycraig

Rilo u love the sugar skull makeup


----------



## thatguycraig

i love* damn auto correct


----------



## lisa48317

This is a fun thread! 

I had to brush the dust off my hat for my cousin's wedding. This is me & my assistant haunt technician (aka, my daughter).








Eww, I swear I have 2 good eyes!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

She's pretty, I can see why your depressed 



thatguycraig said:


> 2011
> View attachment 132590
> 
> 
> last year
> View attachment 132591
> 
> 
> Me normally (in old band)
> View attachment 132592
> 
> and signing some of my artwork
> View attachment 132593


----------



## CornStalkers

Me!


----------



## thatguycraig

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> She's pretty, I can see why your depressed


not depressed about her - its the situation ! and that was just after havin our baby... so u know... haha


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

thatguycraig said:


> not depressed about her - its the situation ! and that was just after havin our baby... so u know... haha


Oh... sorry. Your a good looking guy, you will find another charming girl in no time! :-D


----------



## Gatordave

Hallorenescene, 
Yep, it is a great time working there. Too funny on the clowns...you know how much I love those. At the haunt there are a few and I don't like to be anywhere near them.....eeek!! Have played a few different roles. The last 3 nights I was a "caretaker" and was one of the first creatures as you enter, I speak to the patrons and try to set the stage for the haunt.


hallorenescene said:


> gator, how awesome is that you get to work at netherworld. and i would be just happy to go to it. sorry to hear roy broke your nose. what a tough ray to have to get a job. he did a good job on it really. even your mother wouldn't know you. say, how's he on doing clowns, maybe you should opt for that next. i hear clowns can be real scary. lol.
> nice pic of you paul
> rilo, i'd say you got the make up down pat. looks great


----------



## crypt_keeper666

i think i might have posted here a while back but had to make a new account since i completely forgot all my old log in info. here are a couple pics of me from a few years ago and more recent


----------



## JonnF3

Me and the kids.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, you guys look great. i'm digging your daughters little hat. does that mean she's a little bit country?
cornstalker, from what i can see, you look good. you almost don't look real. 
crypt, nice picture. you look like a guitar playing kinda guy. 
john, you guys all look great. very nice looking


----------



## propboy

My other hobby.


----------



## hallorenescene

propboy, you're very handsome. your picture though gives me the shivers. it makes me think of what is coming


----------



## darthrott

,







Me, Me, and my older brothers, LOL


----------



## Rania

Such handsome men around here!


----------



## hallorenescene

darth, well, hands down in my opinion you are better looking than all your older brothers. at least from what i can see. love the picture


----------



## ZeboTheClown

My family and I halloween 2011. (I'm Mr Frankenstein)


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that's a good family picture. nice clown mask. cool getups frankie and bride. i'm loving the head gear with the neck bolts on the little one.


----------



## ZeboTheClown

hallorenescene said:


> oh, that's a good family picture. nice clown mask. cool getups frankie and bride. i'm loving the head gear with the neck bolts on the little one.


Thanks that was our first trick or treating as a family. Kid in the clown mask is a neighbor that comes over my parents house to scare trick or treaters every year. Since i live in an apartment i decorate their yard lol i need a place to feed my home haunting needs


----------



## darthrott

Thanks, your not so bad looking yourself Rania, LOL


----------



## darthrott

Thanks, Hallorenescene


----------



## joossa

Here's me from today:


----------



## MissMandy

Got something on your shirt there, joossa


----------



## hallorenescene

joosa, you're very nice looking. looks like you've been busy though.


----------



## snigglez

So this is what thisa haunter looked like before:







This was probably my heaviest 






This was probably not to much after the above pic






This was my next pic






Then this one with my Niece for her Bday

So now this is what this haunter looks like now







This was Christmas 2011






This was just last Sept 2012

I still have 23 lbs more pounds to lose then I will be at my goal weight. I have had the support of all my family especially my husband and my daughter. 
I had the lap band July 13, 2011 and its not just you get the band and you can eat any way you like it is a full change in your life. I had to go to classes for 1.5 years that my husband went with me if he couldn't due to work or something my daughter went with me. The first pic I was close to 240 lbs I am down to 153 lbs now. I would never had said how much I weighed before but now that I have lost the weight I am ok with it. I feel good I do not take any of my diabetic meds anymore. 
I am hoping once I get my goal weight to 130 lbs (I don't want that sucked up look so I am trying for a more reasonable weight and my doctors agrees with me) I would like to try something I have always wanted to try but never had the guts to because of my weight and that is surfing. I am still having problems having pictures taken of me but its getting better. So this is a big step for me to post these pictures. 

So this is what this Haunter looks like as of Now and hopefully by the new year or a few months after I will hit my goal weight.


----------



## Lisaloo

Wonderful, snigglez, just wonderful. You look amazing!


----------



## frogkid11

Congrats snigglez!! Weight loss is a difficult path and it looks like you've done a great job. Good luck on the remaining lbs and the new way of life !!!


----------



## snigglez

Lisaloo said:


> Wonderful, snigglez, just wonderful. You look amazing!


Thank you. It is an amazing feeling. Things you don't think about, one day I crossed my legs one leg over the other, something I could never really do before because it was just to uncomfortable I would just cross my ankles. Little things like that I get excited about . Plus a lot more


----------



## snigglez

frogkid11 said:


> Congrats snigglez!! Weight loss is a difficult path and it looks like you've done a great job. Good luck on the remaining lbs and the new way of life !!!


Thanks... Yeah I tried just about everything yet not that nothing worked more like I couldn't get motivated now I am so motivated seeing me then and now.... Looking forward to trying to surf next summer .... That's my goal when I get down to my goal weight.


----------



## kloey74

Congrats!!! Isn't the feeling you get from weight loss the best? I had been feeling less then great about myself for the last few years because I had put on about 25 pounds from my thyroid meds. 7 months ago I went into a temporary remission and was taken off of everything. I began working out everyday. I'm down 32 pounds. I just had to restart my meds again and I'm praying that my daily exercise will keep me from gaining it all back.


----------



## snigglez

kloey74 said:


> Congrats!!! Isn't the feeling you get from weight loss the best? I had been feeling less then great about myself for the last few years because I had put on about 25 pounds from my thyroid meds. 7 months ago I went into a temporary remission and was taken off of everything. I began working out everyday. I'm down 32 pounds. I just had to restart my meds again and I'm praying that my daily exercise will keep me from gaining it all back.


It really is the best.... Good job on you losing the weight and then some. I'll keep you in my prayers. Yeah the way I have to eat is a trip I take a bite of something chew it up til it's like baby food then wait 10 minutes before my next bite. When I go out to dinner with friends n family they are done eating by the time I take my second bite. I usually end up having about 4 maybe 5 bites of my food and I am full. I can't drink anything 1/2 hour before I eat or after I eat. If they can now fix my pariformis muscle sciatic problem with surgery next year I so want to get into working out and so looking forward to a lot of new things in my life with hubby family and friends.....and want to return to work I miss the guys there a lot.


----------



## kloey74

I wanted to scream when friends would tell me that I just needed to watch what I ate. I was eating exactly the same but I was putting on at least a pound every few weeks. I've been back on the meds for a week and have lost another pound so I'm trying to remain optimistic.

We just need to celebrate how hot we look.


----------



## snigglez

kloey74 said:


> I wanted to scream when friends would tell me that I just needed to watch what I ate. I was eating exactly the same but I was putting on at least a pound every few weeks. I've been back on the meds for a week and have lost another pound so I'm trying to remain optimistic.
> 
> We just need to celebrate how hot we look.


Sounds good to me keep up the good work...... I think my scale hates me now that I actually use it


----------



## lisa48317

Awesome, Snigglez! Congrats & you're looking great!


----------



## snigglez

lisa48317 said:


> Awesome, Snigglez! Congrats & you're looking great!


Thank you..... Feeling AWESOME ..... Getting use to complements is the hardest thing to deal with in text it's not so bad but in person it's just something I am not use to and have to remember to say Thank You. I mean it's a good feeling to get them just somewhat awkward as well... Kinda strange I guess. Just new feelings and adjustments.


----------



## Wolfbeard

snigglez said:


> Thank you..... Feeling AWESOME ..... Getting use to complements is the hardest thing to deal with in text it's not so bad but in person it's just something I am not use to and have to remember to say Thank You. I mean it's a good feeling to get them just somewhat awkward as well... Kinda strange I guess. Just new feelings and adjustments.


Snigglez,

Get used to the compliments, you have worked hard for them and should be proud! Doing it for yourself is the best reason to take the journey you are on. You have power, control and a great focus! Be as proud of yourself as your family and friends (including us HF members!) are of you!

Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

snigs and kloey, you guys rock. keep up the good work.


----------



## E_Eisenheim

Me. On here known as E_E9\isenheim, pretty much everywhere else known as Wolfman.


----------



## 22606

Excellent family pic, ZeboTheClown.

Nice photo, joossa. 

Congratulations on the weight loss, snigglez. It is difficult to accomplish, so you deserve the compliments, even if they may be a bit hard to accept at first.

E_Eisenheim, great to finally see you.


----------



## snigglez

Wolfbeard said:


> Snigglez,
> 
> Get used to the compliments, you have worked hard for them and should be proud! Doing it for yourself is the best reason to take the journey you are on. You have power, control and a great focus! Be as proud of yourself as your family and friends (including us HF members!) are of you!
> 
> Eric


I am trying..... It's amazing how good I feel about a lot of things in life now... And lately I have been proud of myself. My dad hugged me the other day and told me how much he loves me and how proud he is of me. He always told me that but this time it seemed like it was a little bit more in his voice..... 

Thank you


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> snigs and kloey, you guys rock. keep up the good work.


 Thanks.... It helps so much with family and friends support and also everyone from here too.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss, snigglez. It is difficult to accomplish, so you deserve the compliments, even if they may be a bit hard to accept at first.


thank you. Now once I lose the rest of the weight the idea of getting into a bathing suit or a wet suit will take some guts when I try surfing. Last time I ever been in one was probably the early 80's this was the 1st summer I wore shorts in around the same time too or tank tops. I tried to cover what I could for years now I'm trying to get use to not wearing lose clothes and short n tanks... Amazing how not only physically things change but mentally too.


----------



## kloey74

Today at work one of my coworkers asked if it was really me speed walking yesterday.


----------



## ChrisW

Gatordave said:


> Hey Gang! Just had to add a new shot. This year I took a chance applied to work at Netherworld in Norcross, Ga. It is one of the top 2 haunted attractions in the US. I was so thrilled to be hired and get to be various characters on given nights. What an incredible experience. If you are a fan of Face Off, you will recognize the names Cici and Roy from this current season. Well, both work at Netherworld! It is such a kick to see them. The whole staff there is so very talented. Here is a picture of me and Roy from this week. I am so pumped!!!!


Hey, that is very cool! Please tell Roy that MANY of us were very disappointed about the selection on FaceOff for the final 3!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

e_e, nice looking picture. i like your haircut
snigs, and kloey, keep up the good work. you guys rock


----------



## Figtreejohn

Me and a few of my mates getting ready to plunder...


----------



## 22606

Took a bit to figure out which was you, Figtreejohn Nice picture. I like your crew, but they do not look too trustworthy... and it is said that a man is judged by the company that he keeps


----------



## Joey_Munster

This is me before my Halloween Birthday Bash








Cutting my cake at my Halloween Birthday Bash


----------



## hallorenescene

figtree, i love the picture. i think your buddies look like they could use some plunder. they look all bones.
joey, you look good man for being another year older. happy bday there.


----------



## Gatordave

ChrisW said:


> Hey, that is very cool! Please tell Roy that MANY of us were very disappointed about the selection on FaceOff for the final 3!!!


Chris W - I passed it along to Roy. We were all depressed as well!! He is an awesomely nice guy and extremely talented.


----------



## rockonup




----------



## rockonup

In my costume


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pic rock. i think you look dashing in your long locks.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Can't believe after 2 years I have never posted on this thread. Or at least I couldn't find it. This is me and my husband, the man who will go along with whatever I want.


----------



## 22606

Great pictures, rockonup. You make a very good Slash

Excellent photo, creepyhomemaker. Be sure to hang onto that fool... Sounds like you have a wonderful hubby, really


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Creepyhomemaker, he does whatever you want Halloweenwise or whatever you want period?


----------



## hallorenescene

homemaker, you somehow look the part of the decor in the background. both you guys and the background decor are lovely.


----------



## bethene

creepyhomemaker,, what a nice looking couple you are!


----------



## The-Dullahan

moony_1 said:


> Benji great pics! The-Dullahan love the kilt! I told my other half I will not marry him unless he wears his kilt the day of haha


Well thank you. I never really understood pants and was never taught to wear them. I find the concept of them rather terrifying within itself.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i am many things. I am mother, a Leader, a Creator, a Witch, a Nerd.


----------



## hallorenescene

moon witch, you're very pretty. i take it you are the one dressed up on the right? you sure have a couple of little cuties there too.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

why thank you  there aren't many pictures of me.


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> I never really understood pants and was never taught to wear them. I find the concept of them rather terrifying within itself.


I have yet to hear of someone being left with nothing more than stumps from wearing pants, The-Dullahan



hallorenescene said:


> moon witch, your very pretty. i take it you are the one dressed up on the right?


Far right in second picture and middle in the third, hallo

Nice photos, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you Garthgoyle


----------



## hallorenescene

why thank you garth, for that clever introduction to moonwitchkitty. lol.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 146224
> i am many things. I am mother, a Leader, a Creator, a Witch, a Nerd.
> View attachment 146225
> View attachment 146226


Cute boys! You should sign them up in the cub scouts! Find a good pack or boy scout troop.


----------



## 22606

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Cute boys! You should sign them up in the cub scouts! Find a good pack or boy scout troop.


Might as well also sign them up for soccer, band, theater, choir, and throw in a forced religion, just to balance it out


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Don't want them to grow up like I did, they will make there own choices, thank you all for the input.

hey lets see some more pictures


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Don't want them to grow up like I did, they will make there own choices, thank you all for the input.


Wise plan, moonwitchkitty. After reading the other comment, I was merely being a [email protected] (like usual)

Neeeeeeeeed moooooore piiiiiiiictuuuuuuuuuures!!!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

this is me bouldering in southern california


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Looks dangerous C&D


----------



## 22606

Cloak_Dagger said:


> this is me bouldering in southern california


And _still_ no face... Nice pictures, Cloak_Dagger.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Looks fun Dagger. Nice pictures...even with no face! 

This is me with my two children...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Some great pictures


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

^ You have a beautiful family! I want to have kids one of these days.... 

I have a face  its just facing big rocks


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> And _still_ no face... Nice pictures, Cloak_Dagger.


His profile name is Cloak _Dagger Garth, staying true


----------



## 22606

Excellent picture of you all, Sublime Nightmare.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloak, nice picture. seeing as i'm afraid of heights, gives me the shivers. 
nightmare, you look very pretty all dolled up. an you have 2 adorable kids


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks, y'all. I don't get dolled up too often. And my son's not too crazy about it. Got to get pictures when it happens!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

hallorenescene said:


> cloak, nice picture. seeing as i'm afraid of heights, gives me the shivers.
> nightmare, you look very pretty all dolled up. an you have 2 adorable kids


Thanks Hallorenescene your always so nice!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Looks fun Dagger. Nice pictures...even with no face!
> 
> This is me with my two children...
> View attachment 150041


lovely pic of you and your family sublime nightmare.....


----------



## JonnF3

Me and the kiddos.....


----------



## 22606

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Thanks Hallorenescene your always so nice!


Keep living in dreamland, Cloak_Dagger...

Nice photo, JonnF3.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks Halloweentown. Nice picture, Jonnf3. Cute kiddos!


----------



## hallorenescene

johnf, your picture isn't working for me.

oh, sorry garth, i will try to be nicer to you. really


----------



## VGhoulson

That's what I look like...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pic VG, very pretty


----------



## hallorenescene

vghoulsun, yes, nice picture. you look very pretty


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

VGhoulson said:


> View attachment 150164
> 
> 
> That's what I look like...


nice pic VG.....


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh, sorry garth, i will try to be nicer to you. really


Everyone has their off days. Mainly, I just like teasing you

Excellent picture, VGhoulson.


----------



## hallorenescene

what garth, i was just joking, you mean i have had off days? yikes! i thought i was always nice to you.


----------



## VGhoulson

Thanks guys!


----------



## IowaGuy

Took this after work 2nite, I've been running 10 hour days 6 days a week so this is my "got no one to impress" pose and look. Beard needs trimmed, need a haircut (hence the hat) and I'm always carrying. One of my female friends said I looked sexy so I figured why not...


----------



## hallorenescene

it is a nice picture iowa guy. your friend is right


----------



## 22606

IowaGuy said:


> Beard needs trimmed, need a haircut (hence the hat) and I'm always carrying.


Yeah, your beard looks like that of Grizzly Addams Great pic, IowaGuy.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

This is me!


----------



## IowaGuy

Garthgoyle said:


> IowaGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beard needs trimmed, need a haircut (hence the hat) and I'm always carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your beard looks like that of Grizzly Addams Great pic, IowaGuy.
Click to expand...

Ha, yea I got a baby face compared to the guys I work with. Seen Duck Dynasty??


----------



## 22606

IowaGuy said:


> Ha, yea I got a baby face compared to the guys I work with. Seen Duck Dynasty??


I've never actually watched the show, but I have seen the men in commercials; they could give the members of ZZ Top a run for their money.

You appear very distinguished there, HALLOWEENTOWN3110. Nice to _finally_ see you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 nice picture


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pic halloweentown. seems i remember you posting once before. you look grand in this one. so what's the special event?


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

Me and my evil sidekick, Aislinn. 










Obey the kitteh!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, nice picture. you look lovely and witchy. and your cat is casting a spell i think. yes, obey the kitty


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I agree with Hallow, Iowaguy. Your friend is definitely right!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

moonwitchkitty said:


> HALLOWEENTOWN3110 nice picture


thanks moonwitchkitty....


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

hallorenescene said:


> nice pic halloweentown. seems i remember you posting once before. you look grand in this one. so what's the special event?


thanks hallorenescene....i was going to a wedding,my best mate got married,i was the best man.....


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Me and my evil sidekick, Aislinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obey the kitteh!


nice pic wickedwitchjessabel.....


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Garthgoyle said:


> I've never actually watched the show, but I have seen the men in commercials; they could give the members of ZZ Top a run for their money.
> 
> You appear very distinguished there, HALLOWEENTOWN3110. Nice to _finally_ see you.


thanks garthgoyle....


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 146224
> i am many things. I am mother, a Leader, a Creator, a Witch, a Nerd.
> View attachment 146225
> View attachment 146226


nice pic of you and your family moonwitchkitty.....


----------



## 22606

Poor cat... It had to be strangled besides? Really, nice picture, WickedWitchJessabel.


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

She has a pretty rough life. xD Well, she did, but not anymore. She was orphaned. 

Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice pics everyone!! Keep it up!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Pretty eyes WWJ


----------



## stick

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Pretty eyes WWJ


So very True


----------



## IowaGuy

Haircut! Would of had a fohawk but the barber made me look like a KKK member.


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, IowaGuy. Devious thoughts at the time, huh?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Not a bad picture IowaGuy


----------



## Snake Eyes037

Down here in Miami we have problems with Cannibals and Zombies so I belong to the Zombie Response Team Miami Division


----------



## hallorenescene

snake, put that gun down, you could shoot somebodies eye out. you look great by the way, and that mirror behind you is georgous


----------



## Snake Eyes037

Thank you Hallorenescene


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

Why does Miami get a Zombie Response Team? D; That's it, I'm moving to Florida to join your hellish zombie-slaughtering crusade. Nice pic, btw.

I have to post another one because I'm obsessed with my cats.









My sweet Pluto... Such glossy fur as soft as down feathers... and adorable little paws... Cats are perfect.


----------



## 22606

Great pics, Snake Eyes037 and WickedWitchJessabel.


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, very pretty cat. you look pretty too. just as nice as the last pic


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

Thank you. :3


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Why does Miami get a Zombie Response Team? D; That's it, I'm moving to Florida to join your hellish zombie-slaughtering crusade. Nice pic, btw.
> 
> I have to post another one because I'm obsessed with my cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Pluto... Such glossy fur as soft as down feathers... and adorable little paws... Cats are perfect.


nice picture WWJ,adorable looking cat too...prrrrrrrr!!


----------



## IowaGuy

WickedWitchJazebel- awesome picture, love the cat, very nice smile


----------



## HalloweenTrick

WickedWitchJessebel that is a great picture of you and such a pretty cat to.


----------



## GhostTown

From one crazy, infatuated cat person to another.... Pluto is a very good looking boy.

This is me, holding one of my boys.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

GhostTown it looks like he just seen a ghost haha. He looks almost like my cat pepper. Your cat is very cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

that cat has got a lot of long hair. it's a very pretty cat. as for ghosts, where are you in the picture?


----------



## 22606

You _finally_ confirmed what I have pretty much known all along, GT - We have a cat masquerading as a human here, but at least it loves Halloween


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

Gorgeous cat, GhostTown! He does kinda look like he's seen a ghost. ;D


----------



## IowaGuy

Forgot I had this, this was the very first Halloweenized picture of me (ever) done in 2010 by the (now) ex-gf. I thought it was awesome but apparently everyone else (family) thought it was too spooky and made me look like a serial murderer


----------



## moonwitchkitty

IowaGuy super creepy but that is what you were going for right?


----------



## IowaGuy

Caught off guard during St. Paddies day...


----------



## lilybones

There I am! I'm a goth, after much fluttering from one dark clique to the next. Definitely just plain ol' goth.


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, as usual, you look great
lily, i don't think you look goth, but i do think you look very pretty


----------



## lilybones

Hallorenescene: Why, thank you! It comes and goes. Sometimes weather demands light make up and greys instead of blacks, but I squeak in as much black in my wardrobe as possible!


----------



## 22606

Is letting people draw on him with a marker what Robert Downey, Jr. does for money between the _Iron Man_ flicks? Amusing picture, IowaGuy.

Nice pics, lilybones. No disrespect meant, but my advice is to not place so much importance on cliques; most of those people (if not all) will never be seen again, and one _true_ friend is worth a great deal more than a hundred acquaintances.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dr. Phibes minus Vulnavia....enjoying the holidays and concocting horrible deaths for my foes...


----------



## 22606

Very nice photo, Dr. Phibes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Here is one of the few of me I haven't felt like putting on makeup today. But this being st patty's day this is the only green I own. Like a true haunter 99% of my clothing is either black or orange


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pics lilybones, nice to place the face with the name for Dr.Phibes and MWK, all three look very nice.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

moonwitchkitty said:


> Here is one of the few of me I haven't felt like putting on makeup today. But this being st patty's day this is the only green I own. Like a true haunter 99% of my clothing is either black or orange
> View attachment 150977


nice pic MWK....


----------



## IowaGuy

Haha, I consider that a smart move on my behalf. Some of my friends got to have fun with a marker while making sure I didn't end up with pinch welts.

Greats pictures all!


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## JonnF3

At the Darkness in St Louis.


----------



## 22606

Your daughter is gorgeous Neat pic, JonnF3.


----------



## JonnF3

From the Land of Illusion...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I'm an early childhood specialist, have three cats and a dog. I crochet, love music (rock, alternative, metal) and camping.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great pictures everyone


----------



## 22606

Great photo, Helena Handbasket. The cat's like, "Lady, what in the world is happening?" Either that, or it just spotted something running by


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Helena Handbasket said:


> I'm an early childhood specialist, have three cats and a dog. I crochet, love music (rock, alternative, metal) and camping.
> 
> View attachment 151012


nice photo helena handbasket...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Garthgoyle said:


> Great photo, Helena Handbasket. The cat's like, "Lady, what in the world is happening?" Either that, or it just spotted something running by


Haha, no, she freaks out about everything, so she probably just saw a dust particle floating by.


----------



## 22606

Helena Handbasket said:


> Haha, no, she freaks out about everything, so she probably just saw a dust particle floating by.


No, no... It was an orb


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Garthgoyle said:


> No, no... It was an orb


lol...The ghost in my house doesn't appear as an orb. It appears as a big black cloud in the hallway and coughs in the kitchen.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

rockonup said:


> View attachment 146136
> 
> View attachment 146137



You look like a young McCarty...and Go Wings!


----------



## GhostTown

HalloweenTrick said:


> GhostTown it looks like he just seen a ghost haha. He looks almost like my cat pepper. Your cat is very cute!


He saw witches! 
Thanks!



hallorenescene said:


> that cat has got a lot of long hair. it's a very pretty cat. as for ghosts, where are you in the picture?


He does have long hair. 

And... it's my hand, silly!



Garthgoyle said:


> You _finally_ confirmed what I have pretty much known all along, GT - We have a cat masquerading as a human here, but at least it loves Halloween


I like that.



WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Gorgeous cat, GhostTown! He does kinda look like he's seen a ghost. ;D


He saw witches!


----------



## hallorenescene

dr phibes, you look awesome. 
moonwitch, make up or not, you look pretty
john f, i love the second picture. you look great in both, and i love the button eyes in the second picfture
helena, i think the cat is just admiring you. such a cute photo. and you look so sweet.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thanks for the kind words to those that commented.


----------



## kimcfadd

My little witches. The whole reason I do this stuff.








And as you can see, I'll do whatever it takes!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

If you rent or use heavy duty machinery to assist you in the haunt prep, you are totally legit in my book!!!!


----------



## kimcfadd

xxScorpion64xx said:


> If you rent or use heavy duty machinery to assist you in the haunt prep, you are totally legit in my book!!!!


xxScorpion64xx,

My neighbor owns the backhoe. He knows to get it ready once October gets close.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Backhoe? And here I've been using a Fire Engine to do that...like a sucker.


----------



## kimcfadd

The-Dullahan said:


> Backhoe? And here I've been using a Fire Engine to do that...like a sucker.


The-Dullahan,

LOL!! Fire Engine works too. Just happen to have a neighbor with access to one of those as well!

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## 22606

Great pics, kimcfadd.


----------



## kimcfadd

Garthgoyle said:


> Great pics, kimcfadd.


Thanks Garthgoyle!!!


----------



## 22606

kimcfadd said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle!!!


You're welcome. Just don't go _becoming_ part of the display by falling off of that monstrosity...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Ah....like a kitty or a zombie???


----------



## kimcfadd

Pumpkin5,

Great costumes!!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Ah....like a kitty or a zombie???


----------



## Pumpkin5

Thanks kimcfadd! I painted the cat suit to look like one from the musical Cats. And that was my Steampunk Zombie look from last year. I could only manage to get one contact in....


----------



## 22606

Excellent photos, Pumpkin5. Even if it was unintentional, the two different eye colors add to the look of the zombie


----------



## hallorenescene

kimcfadd, I won't even say that's cheating. I will say it rocks. I wish I was so lucky.
pumpkin5, very cool makeup jobs. the second picture took some nice talent


----------



## vwgirl

Well I have been on the forum for a year now I guess its time to show my face. LOL Scary stuff.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice pics pumpkin and vwgirl


----------



## RattandRoll

cool make up design


----------



## RattandRoll

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice pics pumpkin and vwgirl


Yes nice pics from them both


----------



## hallorenescene

vwgirl, you look stunning. I like the red in your hair, and your red and black dress


----------



## vwgirl

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 22606

Very nice pic, vwgirl.


----------



## awokennightmare

Great looking pic!


----------



## awokennightmare

This was my Halloween Costume last year.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

This is the view most people get of me...lol


----------



## 22606

Neat photo, awokennightmare.




MamaGrizzly said:


> View attachment 157351
> 
> This is the view most people get of me...lol


A horse's @ss riding into the 'fog' in some low-budget cowboy film?


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat photo, awokennightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A horse's @ss riding into the 'fog' in some low-budget cowboy film?


YES! hahaha....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the pictures


----------



## Pumpkin5

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent photos, Pumpkin5. Even if it was unintentional, the two different eye colors add to the look of the zombie


 Thanks Garthgoyle, a couple of people have said that to me, about my epic contact fail. I get silly on Halloween night... You know... Wanting everything,, 'just so'... We'll see what I come up with for this year.... I am thinking more funky steam punk????


----------



## Spookmaster

wow...just wow


----------



## 22606

Fantastic photo, Spooki.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*THanks Garth you too Spookmaster  ! ITs been like 3 years since I posted a pic so im thinking every three years ill update! LOL this is me 2 months ago.*


----------



## MissMandy

Yay! It's nice to finally see ya, Spooki


----------



## 22606

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Its been like 3 years since I posted a pic so im thinking every three years ill update! LOL.*


Ha. I'm tempted to follow your lead...

Anyone else hiding in the woodwork who hasn't posted a picture in ages?


----------



## Kelloween

Garthgoyle said:


> Ha. I'm tempted to follow your lead...
> 
> Anyone else hiding in the woodwork who hasn't posted a picture in ages?


mine's only a year so I can pass on it for a few


----------



## hallorenescene

awoke, awesome Halloween picture. you look pretty good and the background is showing some cool props
your picture is cool mama grizzly. lol garth. say, mama, can I have your autograph?
spookymama, you're picture shows you are as beautiful outside as we all know you are inside.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@ Garthgoyle: LOL wut is dream land?

I've been bouldering in the bay now... i'll hopefully get some pics soon!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

kimcfadd said:


> My little witches. The whole reason I do this stuff.
> View attachment 157199
> 
> 
> And as you can see, I'll do whatever it takes!
> View attachment 157200
> 
> View attachment 157201


Nice pictures! The witch costumes are GREAT. I love classic themes.


----------



## halloween333

I don't post here very often, but maybe I'll start to! Here's Regan and I from last year. Don't mind my ridiculous face


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, sure, I'll post some pics of myself. Here's a few pics of some Halloween outfits and a regular pic of me. (The 3rd photo is me dressed as Alice from Resident Evil Apocalypse...my husband went as Carlos Olivera, Umbrella Co.) I couldn't decide which pic to post, so I just tossed several of them up, lol.


----------



## 22606

Wonderful pic, halloween333

Excellent photos, WitchyKitty.


----------



## MissMandy

Can't remember if I've posted here yet, so here


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's nice to be able to put faces to some of you guys. Wonderful pics everyone!!


----------



## 22606

You posted in one of these here types of threads, but we haven't seen your mug in awhile, MissMandy. Nice photo.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everyone looks so different than i imagined  Im almost certain I've posted before but here are a couple pics of me


----------



## 22606

I remember the one in makeup, but not the normal photo. Both are great pics, pumpkinpie.


----------



## vwgirl

pumkinpie, that make up is amazing.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Garthgoyle and vwgirl, I think the Dia de Los Muertos is one of my favorite costumes...I can't wait till I can do a full on DDLM theme...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Not sure if I already posted me, but here is me...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*You all look great what a fine looking cast of ghouls  pumpkin girl I LOVE the Dia De Los Muertos look!!!*


----------



## Spider Rider

So I had this dream...my analyst says either I'm a creeper or I have prop anxiety and need to start building.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween333, your ridiculous face is much preferred by this member when compared to megan. very nice
witchy kitty, you look great in all the photos
mis mandy, you are adorable. you have such pretty eyes. 
pumokinpie, you mesmerize
hey hey nightfisher, looking real good.
spider rider, I can believe you have prop anxiety. I've seen your awesome haunt. let the building begin


----------



## creeeepycathy

Spookilicious mama said:


> View attachment 157379
> 
> 
> *Not sure if this is gonna work but ill try here is lil ol me since its been a few years since I posted last ;*)


You are a very pretty lady., Spooki.  I really imagined you oozing pink glitter, tho.  j/k

Me:


----------



## MissMandy

Where's Jethro? 
And thank you, hallo


----------



## Spookilicious mama

creeeepycathy said:


> You are a very pretty lady., Spooki.  I really imagined you oozing pink glitter, tho.  j/k
> 
> Me:


*LOL Love this! 

And yes creepy cathy while normally I would be oozing glitter it would be purple not pink  I was out with hubby though and well he prefers I leave the glitter at home since it tends to get all over him and on his hands when we.................................well anyhoo you get the picture 

*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> awoke, awesome Halloween picture. you look pretty good and the background is showing some cool props
> your picture is cool mama grizzly. lol garth. say, mama, can I have your autograph?
> spookymama, you're picture shows you are as beautiful outside as we all know you are inside.


*
Thank you Hallo *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 146224
> i am many things. I am mother, a Leader, a Creator, a Witch, a Nerd.
> View attachment 146225
> View attachment 146226



*I love these pics they are great!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Snake Eyes037 said:


> View attachment 150640
> 
> 
> Down here in Miami we have problems with Cannibals and Zombies so I belong to the Zombie Response Team Miami Division


*We have a Zombie Response Team down here??? Well shoot Im right around the corner from Miami Where do I sign up?? *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> snake, put that gun down, you could shoot somebodies eye out. you look great by the way, and that mirror behind you is georgous


*Oh yeah the mirror that is awesome *


----------



## creeeepycathy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL Love this!
> 
> And yes creepy cathy while normally I would be oozing glitter it would be purple not pink  I was out with hubby though and well he prefers I leave the glitter at home since it tends to get all over him and on his hands when we.................................well anyhoo you get the picture
> 
> *


 Too Funny!! 

And thank you for NOT putting my name in pink (gag).


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Where's Jethro?


Did you not see the look on her face? She is trying a new recipe for stew...


Very nice pic, Nightfisher. 

Awesome photo, Spider Rider


----------



## hallorenescene

naw garth, she was tasting her moonshine. oh, she probably put the shine in the stew. okay, same diff huh? lol.
cathy won't come out and play. post a picture of the real you cathy.


----------



## Guest

I hate pictures of myself but I'm taking one for the team. 

Sid


----------



## 22606

Well, thank you for sucking it up Nice smile, Sid.


----------



## hallorenescene

rah, rah, rah, here's a cheer for the team. nice picture sid


----------



## MissMandy

Nice to see new faces


----------



## Dr. Phibes

pumpkinpie said:


> Everyone looks so different than i imagined  Im almost certain I've posted before but here are a couple pics of me


Wow. Very beautiful! You, and the day of the dead looking you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I agree with Dr. Phibes you look just as good in the make up as you do without *


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u, u both are too kind <3


----------



## Dminor

Here's me!


----------



## creeeepycathy

hallorenescene said:


> naw garth, she was tasting her moonshine. oh, she probably put the shine in the stew. okay, same diff huh? lol.
> cathy won't come out and play. post a picture of the real you cathy.


okay, hallo. Just for you. This is me. 


.PIC REMOVED, by me.  



In reality... this is my face, not my body.   Many (many, many, many, many) years ago, I went to Vegas. They have this place where you can pick a cut- out type body and have your pic taken. There's a hole, in the face part, in the cut- out. You pop your head in the hole, the artist takes a pic then blends your face into the body.  
Am I hot or what!?!?!  But, I bought a poster size pic and a coffee mug with the pic. Gave it to my hubby as a present. Just happened to find the coffee mug today.... haven't seen it in years.  btw- I've _never _closely resembled this... mainly because I hate long fingernails.   So, please, no p.m.'s


----------



## Dminor

Well played Creeeepycathy, well played.


----------



## Spider Rider

You have a nice "mug", creeeepycathy.


----------



## SCVShan

I guess I am average and run of the mill ...AKA boring! I have 3 dogs (pit bull types), a husband and a pretty ordinary 9-5 job...and live in a housing tract, where all the houses look the same. Well, except for Halloween, when mine stands out!


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, Dminor. 

SCVShan, great photo. The dog on the left, in particular, looks like a real sweetie; it's too bad that pits get such a bad rap...


----------



## SCVShan

Ah..thank you!
All 3 are sweeties...but Gus, the one on the left, seriously can't hold his licker!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great to see what people look like great thread 

if it is summer i will look like this my passion is motorcycles 


other wise this is me


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> my passion is motorcycles


Posting that at a _Halloween site_ is sacrilege!! Excellent pics, Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Posting that at a _Halloween site_ is sacrilege!! Excellent pics, Saki


look closely my bike has bats coffins and skulls on it knee pucks are skulls and skulls on helmet lol . halloween is my life LOL 

thank you


----------



## creeeepycathy

great pics, everyone. 

nice bike, saki. (actually, I really love the boots.  )

and cute pups, scvshan.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Great pics everyone (nice dogs and bike too)


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Love the bike with the bats nice touch and you are super cute too *


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys


----------



## The-Dullahan

I have been known to ride a motorbike when I am not in my Hearse.


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> I have been known to ride a motorbike when I am not in my Hearse.


I hope that you wear undies beneath the kilt when riding... Nice picture, The-Dullahan.


----------



## The-Dullahan

There are laws as per what is worn beneath a kilt. I wear boots under my kilt. That is plenty sufficient.


----------



## hallorenescene

dminor, very nice looking. that is all you isn't it? no mug shot in a body shot deal?
creepy cathy, your mug looks like a natural on that body. hot hot hot
scvhan, I don't think anyone who does Halloween can be boring, and you look lovely.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love you hair, and I loved bikes. they are so exhilarating. been a few years since I've been on one. 
dull a han, I just had flash backs of toga parties. yikes, lol. 
garth, it's okay, his bike has no back wheel, posing causes no flashing.


----------



## Dminor

hallorenescene said:


> dminor, very nice looking. that is all you isn't it? no mug shot in a body shot deal?


Haha, yes, all me. The photo was taken by a well known film maker, Philip Bloom, at an event I attended in Santa Monica.


----------



## bethene

LOVE seeing what every one looks like,, 
Hallo,, no picture?? 
very pretty Saki,, love the Bike too,,,,


LOVE the dogs! they do look like such sweeties,,, especially Gus,,, awwww,, I adore animals


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I love you hair, and I loved bikes. they are so exhilarating. been a few years since I've been on one.
> dull a han, I just had flash backs of toga parties. yikes, lol.
> garth, it's okay, his bike has no back wheel, posing causes no flashing.


ya i am a speed junky love going 170 on a bike on the track of course LOL will only do about 125 on the street. I am actual going to get a new Ninja zx 6R can not wait time for more power whoot and of course it will get a make over haha

thank you everyone


----------



## d3ano75

Overworked underpaid Halloween loving wannabe world traveller. Just about sums me up.


----------



## 22606

Nice contribution to the thread, stal75.


----------



## moony_1

http://i.imgur.com/iRTrNsM.jpg
Here is the reason I haven't been active on the forum this year...a new hobbie and it's running my life!!! (Im in the hot pink shorts) Started getting the Halloween itch again though, so I thought I'd pop in again on a more regular basis! 
And this s myself and the family taken in may...during my first trip to disneyland!!!
http://i.imgur.com/rRCPCdE.jpg


----------



## 22606

Great pics, moony_1. I must ask, how many bones have you broken so far? The second link did not go properly, so I'm going to try again for you: http://i.imgur.com/rRCPCdE.jpg.


----------



## moony_1

Thanks for linking the second! As for broken bones: none yet!!! *knock on wood* but I do have a scrimmage tonight and play my first team bout August tenth! So don't jinx me  it's fun! Never thought I'd be playing roller derby but I love it!


----------



## 22606

You're welcome. Good luck with both the scrimmage and the regular bout, moony_1.


----------



## moony_1

Hey garthgoyle...we ended up not scrimmaging tonight just a regular practice...but still no broken bones! (Yay!)


----------



## hallorenescene

stal, that's a very interesting picture. you're in a dessert, riding camels? did you have much longer to ride? you look a bit sunburned. was it fun riding the camels? are those family/friends with you? hey, you're a very nice looking man.
moony, a cute picture even though it's a little blurry. I know, you were whizzing by so fast you made a blur. those are some pretty cool socks. my daughter is a sock person, so she would give you 2 thumbs up. garth, thanks for posting the second picture. moony, your family is to adorable. and that picture with goofy is wonderful. and glad there are no broken bones


----------



## bethene

Moony,, your little guys are so cute,,, love the hats and shirts!!!!! Good luck,,, you are a brave(or crazy??!!LOL) woman!


----------



## crypt_keeper666

here's a kinda recent pic of me, takin a break from puttin together a swingset


----------



## d3ano75

Thanks guys. It was from a recent trip to Egypt. Camel rides... Never again lol so uncomfortable I can't put it into words. It was unbelievably hot too.


----------



## Illy

Me and bigant halloween 2007









We were so trashed by this point and this picture still makes me laugh years later









This is us last year:


----------



## 22606

stal75 said:


> Thanks guys. It was from a recent trip to Egypt. Camel rides... Never again lol so uncomfortable I can't put it into words. It was unbelievably hot too.


You mean to say that they didn't spit to cool you down? Bummer...


Nice pics, crypt_keeper666 and Illy.


----------



## d3ano75

Oh there was some spitting going on but I can honestly say I have never been as uncomfortable in my life. I felt every stone and bump the camel walked on lol. Great experience though as it was a star gazing trip in the desert. I have enjoyed looking through this post to see what you guys all look like. Brings out my nosey side


----------



## moony_1

Thanks between an hallorenescene! The boys are cute, but they know it and use it against me! Don't let their smiles fool you, they can cause some major trouble! Sorry the pic is so blurry it was taken back in January and the girl who took it was across the gym, so I ha to zoom right in on me, so the quality now looks as though it was taken with a potato! Haha I'll try and get one from my first bout in August to post (hopefully I won't be broken  as for brave/crazy...I thought so too (crazy) but it's actually really fun! And we have ladies from all ages and walks of life on the team! Makes it fun!


----------



## moony_1

Illy I love that second one hahahaha you look like you're having a blast!


----------



## repo_man

Here's a picture of me messing around with makeup


----------



## 22606

What a handsome bloke you are there, repo_man Nice job on the makeup.


----------



## Illy

moony_1 said:


> Illy I love that second one hahahaha you look like you're having a blast!


Thanks! We miss partying like that but the kids make up for it


----------



## hallorenescene

crypt, nice break, you look very nice indeed
stal, I bet it was hot. and I think even horses are uncomfortable, so of course the camels were
lilly, you look bloody beautiful. you made a lovely bride. and you guys both are good looking people. so does your hubby like ear washes?
repoman, gruesome scar. bet it makes you proud


----------



## Illy

hallorenescene said:


> crypt, nice break, you look very nice indeed
> stal, I bet it was hot. and I think even horses are uncomfortable, so of course the camels were
> lilly, you look bloody beautiful. you made a lovely bride. and you guys both are good looking people. so does your hubby like ear washes?
> repoman, gruesome scar. bet it makes you proud


It's a running gag we have. The picture in the background was from another night of drinking debauchery - which our friends took and had the zombified picture made (for our wedding). So then last year since we were standing near it - I went for it 

We wanted a Halloween wedding, but I got overwhelmed with trying to plan it in the timeframe and so we went all out with our costumes that year instead. I still have no clue what I'm going to be this year


----------



## moony_1

That's great makeup repo man!!! 
Here's a couple of me from this past weekend. Our rollerderby team had a Star Wars themed bout. Since I wasn't playing (working the door/merch) I decided to paint my face like darth maul to fit the theme! (All our summer bouts have been "scar wars", this one was "scar wars: a handsome menace because we played a men's team from down south) the first is a pic someone asked if they could take with me, the second is a close up of the makeup at the end of the night. (So it's a bit smudged)
http://i.imgur.com/Lff0tAV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2jSq3pq.png


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures, moony_1. You did an outstanding job on the makeup.


----------



## moony_1

Thanks! I was happy with it for a ten minute facepaint job! Lol


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, very nice on the makeup. you look like a cutey as well.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I guess being a newbie, I should post one. Here it goes.


----------



## ScaredyKat

No idea why it is so big.


----------



## 22606

Nice pic, ScaredyKat.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks Garth. 


Garthgoyle said:


> Nice pic, ScaredyKat.


----------



## Ragged Grin

Son Dylan and I at KRAMER stone, Night of the Living Dead...Barbara fell against it. Trust me, though Dyl is a handsome little guy (He has the "most Mom" in him) the blurriness is your ally here.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

ScaredyKat said:


> I guess being a newbie, I should post one. Here it goes.
> View attachment 160100


nice photo scaredykat...


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you!


HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> nice photo scaredykat...


----------



## moony_1

Nice pic scaredy cat! You too ferryman's wake! (Though I'm sure the Vaseline smear wasn't necessary lol)


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, very nice on the makeup. you look like a cutey as well.


Thanks hallo! Nah I'm no cutie lol I'm just an overly tired house wife lol


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks moony. 


moony_1 said:


> Nice pic scaredy cat! You too ferryman's wake! (Though I'm sure the Vaseline smear wasn't necessary lol)


----------



## hallorenescene

very pretty scaredykat. for some reason you look like someone who would play on the show full house. 
ferryman, from what I can see, wish it wasn't so blurry, you guys look very nice.


----------



## 22606

moony_1 said:


> You too ferryman's wake! (Though I'm sure the Vaseline smear wasn't necessary lol)


Haha. It is to hide the fact that he is missing a nose That is a cool picture despite the blur, ferryman's wake


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur

I'm the weird, nerdy quiet girl, yet guys still seem to like me a lot... ._. I like all kinds of music, I love reading and writing... I like video games sometimes, I love musicals, I like cartooning, and of course I have the weirdest obsession with Halloween and everything attached to it. I also particularly love Walt Disney and Tim Burton a lot. 

Photo:


http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/289/e/5/realms_con_2012__my_fav__disney_princess_movies_by_kabuki_sohma-d5i1slf.jpg

I'm the one in the Rapunzel costume in that image. My real hair is much shorter and dark brown, though. So that's a blonde wig on me.  My boyfriend is the guy dressed as Flynn Rider/Eugene Fitzherbert. 


But when I dress for everyday stuff, not Disney or anime cons or Halloween, I'm usually in punk, goth or slightly preppy stuff. Usually more punk or slightly preppy since my family hates me dressing in anything gothic.


----------



## Defenestrator

Finally bowing to peer pressure....here is a photo of me from our last 'Haunted Mansion' inspired year.

I'm the handsome bloke on the left. Disregard the hideously deformed creature on the right, it is just my brother. We let him out of his chains, and got him to behave himself with a Baby Ruth.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Haha. I've never heard that one. But thank you. 


hallorenescene said:


> very pretty scaredykat. for some reason you look like someone who would play on the show full house.
> ferryman, from what I can see, wish it wasn't so blurry, you guys look very nice.


----------



## 22606

Good photo of you all, The_Cailleach_Bheur.

So, you are missing a head, and your brother is a bit of a torso with some of an arm, Defenestrator? Must be one stunning family... Cool costume


----------



## Defenestrator

Garthgoyle said:


> So, you are missing a head, and your brother is a bit of a torso with some of an arm, Defenestrator? Must be one stunning family...


Yep! Not such a good looking bunch; him especially. That is why we try to keep him off camera as much as possible. (also, protects the camera...bonus!) Anytime I want to really put a scare into a ToT, I just have him wander over.....


----------



## hallorenescene

cailleach, you make a great rupunzel, and a dashing rider your boyfriend. you have a nice array of interests, of course you're a hit. as a matter of fact, the whole cast looks great.
defenestrater, i'm in love. I've never seen such a handsome fellow as you. lol. your eyes, your lips, why, without them, you make the perfect guy.


----------



## just_Tim

never posted in this thread haha I dont like to post pics of me lol but oh well, it is cool to see who you are talking to, when you talk to people on here. So I will post one why not lol


----------



## ScaredyKat

I spy a tattoo! And that's always killer in my book. 


just_Tim said:


> never posted in this thread haha I dont like to post pics of me lol but oh well, it is cool to see who you are talking to, when you talk to people on here. So I will post one why not lol
> 
> View attachment 160452


----------



## just_Tim

lol thanks yeah I have about 9 tats most I dont like now because they are old to me haha


----------



## ScaredyKat

I believe I am up to 9 tattoos also. Would be 10, but one I got covered.


just_Tim said:


> lol thanks yeah I have about 9 tats most I dont like now because they are old to me haha


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

Now your speaking my language with the tats... 10+ here my upper arm is finally combined all together so I figure that only counts as one big one now


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hahaha. Oh NOW we're on the same page huh?  I have one on each foot, one on each top side of my wrists, one on each bottom side of my wrists, below my neck, on my heart, and one on my inner calf. Many more in the future. Including a sleeve. But, I want quality work, and it's not cheap... and I think a new car is in my future. 


Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Now your speaking my language with the tats... 10+ here my upper arm is finally combined all together so I figure that only counts as one big one now


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

I usually do one 5 hr session a year with my artist because it is so expensive...she does great work though, its worth it.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Yeah. I have a bad tattoo. Have to get it covered. You definitely have to pay for quality work.


Wolf J Flywheel said:


> I usually do one 5 hr session a year with my artist because it is so expensive...she does great work though, its worth it.


----------



## RubyRose

Loooong time Halloween fanatic, but still a newb when it comes to being a haunter. I don't post here very often, perhaps that will change. I still sort of lurk around and check out everyone's awesomeness. Well, anyway, this me and last years costume.


----------



## just_Tim

ScaredyKat said:


> I believe I am up to 9 tattoos also. Would be 10, but one I got covered.


nice !!!! yeah I also have one my first one lol I would like covered. I also need hallowen themed tat !!! I want some crazy jack o lantern or something


----------



## ScaredyKat

Haha! I need a Halloween one too! I was thinking a half sleeve of some cool scene. I don't know. My next ones are going to be on my thighs. A ship and a lighthouse. Both in frames.


just_Tim said:


> nice !!!! yeah I also have one my first one lol I would like covered. I also need hallowen themed tat !!! I want some crazy jack o lantern or something


----------



## just_Tim

sounds very cool !! yeah I always wanted a sleeve mine are just upper arm and legs, so I can cover them at work lol but yeah the one you plan to get sounds very cool


----------



## ScaredyKat

Yeah... I already took out all my piercings for them (around 20-30)! What more do they want? Lol.


just_Tim said:


> sounds very cool !! yeah I always wanted a sleeve mine are just upper arm and legs, so I can cover them at work lol but yeah the one you plan to get sounds very cool


----------



## just_Tim

Yeah that sucks, Thats a lot ! lol I only have my lip pierced I leave the back of it in at work, so it does not close then when Im off just screw the top part in . Would be cool someday to have a job where you can dress and look like you want lol


----------



## ScaredyKat

Yeah. I was big into them. Haha. I know. The job I am actually hoping to get in the near future allows them. So I would like to get my anti brow redone.



just_Tim said:


> Yeah that sucks, Thats a lot ! lol I only have my lip pierced I leave the back of it in at work, so it does not close then when Im off just screw the top part in . Would be cool someday to have a job where you can dress and look like you want lol


----------



## Defenestrator

hallorenescene said:


> defenestrater, i'm in love. I've never seen such a handsome fellow as you. lol. your eyes, your lips, why, without them, you make the perfect guy.


Careful now hallorenescene! Don't forget, all of that wonderful also comes with a drawback, or two. 

With no ears, I also have great difficulty with listening to how your day was, or hearing what is on the 'honey-do' list....


----------



## 22606

just_Tim said:


> lol thanks yeah I have about 9 tats most I dont like now because they are old to me haha


The permanence of them is a large part of why I have no tattoos; at least earrings can be changed. Nice to hear someone who _has_ tats basically backing up my way of thinking Took you long enough, but that is an excellent pic, just_Tim

RubyRose, great photos. You pulled the 'demented clown doll' look off well.


----------



## TheCostumer

Sort of like this!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## 22606

Uh oh, stabby granny got out of the home again... Impressive costumes, TC.


----------



## RubyRose

Garthgoyle said:


> RubyRose, great photos. You pulled the 'demented clown doll' look off well.



thanks so much. it was a simple last minute throw together but its become a favorite of mine.

also, awesome pics TheCostumer.


----------



## kimcfadd

kimcfadd said:


> My little witches. The whole reason I do this stuff.
> View attachment 157199
> 
> 
> And as you can see, I'll do whatever it takes!
> View attachment 157200
> 
> View attachment 157201


A couple more of my little witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, you are a very handsome young man. and besides a tattoo, you wear a killer tshirt
ruby rose, you are such a doll. lol. in and out of costume. I used that same doll mask in my haunt last year, it's really creepy cool. I love your blue wig
defensetrator, sounds like without ears, you would just be in your...I hear what I want zone. lol
tc, you make a great mrs bates. I was just thinking. it would be cool to paint up a skeleton face with the bates costume too.
kimcfadd, those are 2 adorable little witches. I bet they even have the cackling down


----------



## Chewbacca

This is me.


----------



## 22606

That is a great photo of your little witches, kimcfadd.

Nice pic, Chewbacca, and the decor in your lair is awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

hi chewy, nice picture. you look real good. I like your décor too, good taste there


----------



## bethene

been avoiding this,, but decided what the heck,, so here goes.....wow,, it is too big!!!!!! eeeeekkk


----------



## whynotgrl666

bethene said:


> been avoiding this,, but decided what the heck,, so here goes.....wow,, it is too big!!!!!! eeeeekkk


I don't know what I expected but you look so nice. Pretty and well like someone I would turn to in a store or a library or a book store and say "humans the other other white meat . Am I right?" Lol


----------



## 22606

Excellent picture, bethene. Nice to _finally_ be given the opportunity to see your mug


----------



## Danny-Girl

*I'm new to HF please forgive me I'm still trying to get around*

My everyday look (until Halloween)


----------



## 22606

Very nice photo, Danny-Girl.


----------



## Danny-Girl

Thanks Garthgoyle


----------



## The Halloween Lady

bethene said:


> been avoiding this,, but decided what the heck,, so here goes.....wow,, it is too big!!!!!! eeeeekkk



Don't know why you've avoided it, you are as beautiful on the outside as you are on the inside!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

You look fantastic bethene!


----------



## jordand3

I'm still new to HF, but thought I'd share a couple photos (one of which was taken during a full moon!):


----------



## 22606

Well, jordand3, you have some of the oldies beat, showing your face before many who have been here for ages... Great pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene, you look like a kid. you're so cute, and I love your haircut, and your hair color. your daughter looks a lot like you. I've seen pictures of you before, but they were always at the campground and your hair was blowing in the wind covering the most of your face. I second every word that the lady said. just beautiful inside and out
dannygirl, you look like you should be one of the Barbie doll friends. you're very picture perfect. and I love your wood floors
Jordan, what a handsome fellow you are, till you get to messing around with makeup, I think it brings the beast out of you. lol. nice fish, and pretty kitty


----------



## Halloeve55

bethene..you have beautiful eyes..wish i had them! glad to put a face to the reaper hostess!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> been avoiding this,, but decided what the heck,, so here goes.....wow,, it is too big!!!!!! eeeeekkk


Hey! Now I can put a face to our head reaper! Yay! Don't see why you were avoiding putting up a pic, you look wonderful!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone is posting such terrific pics!


----------



## mission_sf

Me looking scruffy


----------



## hallorenescene

well mission, you look good scruffy, so I bet you really rock when you're all decked out


----------



## Scatterbrains

This is my Halloween costume


----------



## The-Dullahan

You are quite the handsome Trout, Jordand3










Oh...Wait...wait a second. Never mind.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

So SB is not a myth, he is real


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Looking good everyone! I enjoy seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## hallorenescene

scatterbrains, sweet costume. so what do you look like out of costume. lol. oh, and I love your smile


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Danny-Girl said:


> My everyday look (until Halloween)


Whoa..............smokin'


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> scatterbrains, sweet costume. so what do you look like out of costume. lol. oh, and I love your smile


Heh, out of costume, I dress like Danny-Girl, although she pulls it off much better than I do.


----------



## 22606

WIth that look on your face, you remind me a litte of Dr. House, mission_sf. Great picture.

_Finally_, Scatterbrains!! Then again, now we get to see exactly _why_ you waited so long... *Cringes* Nah, that is a truly nice photo


----------



## Illy

It's taken me 2 weeks glancing at a couple pages a day here & there to get to page 53. 

This is hard work trying to look at everyone


----------



## Madprofessor

I am a Husband and Father to two great kids. I'm a machinist by trade. A musician, a tinkerer, a craftsman, and a hobbyist. And for all these things, I've always been a Haunter, or as I like to refer to myself, a Halloweener....because it sounds funny. A little into summer and it's all I'm thinking about. Granted, sometimes that all I get accomplished...thinking. I've got tons of ideas...just hardly any budget. Plus...I'm a perfectionist...so when I want to do something... I tend to go overboard...get frustrated, and end up going with what comes easiest...the glue gun.


----------



## bethene

great picture, madprofessor! and two adorable little ones! 
I am the same way, ,ideas like crazy,, but do not ever seem to get them all done,,, and the two things that are the best friends of any haunter, crafter , hot glue, and duct tape!


----------



## Halloeve55

Beautiful family madprofessor!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic photo of the clan, Madprofessor. Everyone in the family looks so cheerful; did you threaten or bribe them to get that effect?


----------



## Madprofessor

bethene said:


> great picture, madprofessor! and two adorable little ones!
> I am the same way, ,ideas like crazy,, but do not ever seem to get them all done,,, and the two things that are the best friends of any haunter, crafter , hot glue, and duct tape!


Thanks a lot.  They are usually pretty good about pictures...I especially like this one because of the way my son is holding his little sister....


----------



## Madprofessor

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic photo of the clan, Madprofessor. Everyone in the family looks so cheerful; did you threaten or bribe them to get that effect?


Thanks !  no threats...just whip out my camera app and my son starts yelling cheese.


----------



## Madprofessor

Halloeve55 said:


> Beautiful family madprofessor!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## hallorenescene

dannygirl, check your closet, you may have had a prowler. yikes. garth, don't you remember the singles thread, scatter posted there. 
madprofessor, what a beautiful family you have. if you weren't on this forum, I would think you were just a normal family. lol. i'm just joking guys. we're all normal. the rest of the world just doesn't have the passion for our fun.
bethie, I believe it is hot glue, duct tape, and thumb tacks


----------



## Madprofessor

hallorenescene said:


> dannygirl, check your closet, you may have had a prowler. yikes. garth, don't you remember the singles thread, scatter posted there.
> madprofessor, what a beautiful family you have. if you weren't on this forum, I would think you were just a normal family. lol. i'm just joking guys. we're all normal. the rest of the world just doesn't have the passion for our fun.
> bethie, I believe it is hot glue, duct tape, and thumb tacks


Never judge a book by its cover.  Ahh yes....thumbtacks. I hammered in several along my front porch posts last year for spider webbing purposes. The clear ones of course. Worked great. I honestly can't remember when I bought that package...been reusing them for years now.


----------



## stormygirl84

Scatterbrains said:


> This is my Halloween costume


HE EXISTS!

Seriously, I was beginning to think you actually were a living scarecrow from your avatar...


----------



## Saki.Girl

great pics eveyone so cool seeing what everyone looks like


----------



## Laurie S.

Kickass family picture, Professor!

This is my best friend and me in the back of a limousine this past March- Jacksonville, FL.  I am the one on the right, trying to hover over the stick of Jello shots covering the floor...


----------



## 22606

Nice picture, Laurie.


----------



## Laurie S.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Shadowbat

I think I posted a pic a few years back. lol Anyway, here's a recent one of the wife and me.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice to place a face with the name shadowbat, nice pic of you and the wifey


----------



## 22606

Great photo, Shadowbat.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Just me, me at Halloween & and me doing what I love most, riding my horse.


----------



## 22606

Excellent pics, "i got a rock!". (That name never ceases to amuse me.)


----------



## TheCostumer

Nice pics guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Great photos IGaRock! You are lovely and I love your horse. You have a natural seat, and I can tell you are right at home there. (I ride myself, but sadly I live in town now, with no place to have horses) Isn't it cool how so many "horse people" are also "Halloween people"?


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thank you garth and pumpkin5 I feel your pain, I lived in the city for a long time and had to board my horse, now I get to have him home with me. I can't believe how many are Horse & Halloween people. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## spookymulder76

Great pictures everyone!

This is me and my fiance at the Oliver Winery in Bloomington, IN
I'm the one on the left : )










And here is my daughter and little haunter Adelyn, she'll be 4 soon!









I'm an avid boardgamer, I love to grill, I enjoy craft beer, I'm a huge movie buff, I love comic books and superheroes and Halloween. 
I'm a dad foremost, a fiance, son, brother, uncle, nephew and cousin. 
We have a big Halloween party every year and in the past few have really been trying to do something with my pitiful yard display.
It was awesome seeing all of the pics...


----------



## Immortalia

The first pic is me, the second is my little haunter Mia (she is 5 and the love of my life) and the last is of my husband and daughter together.


----------



## 22606

Very nice photos of yourselves and the broods, spookymulder76 and Immortalia.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I have photos up but none that are me not covered in some kind of fake blood or make-up. So here's me on a "normal" day.


----------



## 22606

Great pics, CrypticCuriosity.


----------



## Immortalia

Love your hair Cryptic!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, you're as pretty as ever
shadow bat, very nice picture. you have such a nice upbeat personality, it's nice to see what face goes with the smiling words.
I got a rock, you are lovely. now will your horse let you ride looking like that skelly? bet he would bite you.
garth, the name amuses you, and surprises me. I thought she was a he.
spookym, what a beautiful family you are. so sweet
immortalia, another lovely family posting. so adorable
cryptic, you are a pretty young lady. i'm glad to see the real you.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> shadow bat, very nice picture. you have such a nice upbeat personality, it's nice to see what face goes with the smiling words.



Why thank you, hallorenescene.


----------



## Laurie S.

Thank you, my sweet Hallo.


----------



## larry

Amazing pics


----------



## 22606

Larry, where are _yours_? Who else wants to see the ringleader's purty mug?


----------



## hallorenescene

larry's posted before. but, hey larry, maybe you should post again. ya got any grey hairs now? yeah, it's been awhile since he posted.


----------



## Miss Erie

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent pics, "i got a rock!". (That name never ceases to amuse me.)


Same here! It makes me laugh every time! And I got a rock, you are so pretty! So nice to see all these lovely faces


----------



## osenator

Me and the wife





















Some past Halloweens














and 2 of our cats


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you are such a big teddy bear looking guy, so sweet, and handsome. and your wife, well, oo la la in the one picture. you guys are a nice looking couple. oh, and your cats are so pretty.


----------



## osenator

Thank you, Hallorenescene, we been married 11 years now and still going strong. I am so proud of my Brazilien wife, she is as smart as pretty too, she speaks more than 7 languages and a specialised nurse in many fields (That how she attracted me first, her huge juicy delicious brain).


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, brains trains, lol. she's hot, brains came second. just my female opinion. lol.


----------



## GhostTown

osenator said:


> and 2 of our cats
> View attachment 170108


......like dis.......


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Miss Erie said:


> Same here! It makes me laugh every time! And I got a rock, you are so pretty! So nice to see all these lovely faces


Thank you Miss Erie


----------



## 22606

Nice pictures of both you and the wife, osenator. The one cat is offering its tail as a makeshift feather boa, it seems


----------



## JBfromBS

Here is me last Halloween. Merry Halloween everyone!


----------



## 22606

Make that _seven_ tiny reindeer... Neat costume, JBfromBS.


----------



## JBfromBS

Thanks! For some reason, not many people wanted to sit in Santa's Lap!


----------



## hallorenescene

jb, yikes. reminds me of the scary Christmas contest we had once. and Yikes.
and your comment cracked me up. but, i'm not sitting in santas lap either.


----------



## thatguycraig

well this is me from this year - we will compare the picture to in a few weeks when the parts of my outfit comes!


----------



## hallorenescene

thatguy, you look great. handsome and all. well, what does the future picture hold


----------



## TheCostumer

Boo!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thatguycraig

Why thank you halloreenscene


----------



## HarleyQuinn07

I'm into a lot of things, I have various obsessions... it really depends what month it is.  I work full time in an office at a Fortune 100 company and insane about Halloween (but don't like scary movies... go figure). I'm on the right.


----------



## hallorenescene

the costumer, I see you are posing with your new shawl and cameo, looks good with that dress. you do need a prop knife. good picture
Harley, you gals look gorgeous. and I don't like real scary movies either. but I love Halloween too.


----------



## Arlita

The costumer I am really scared, defently a good look for you.


----------



## LairMistress

I posted either last year or the year before, and this is the same pic as my profile here. It's several months old now, but:


----------



## stick

Beautiful picture LairMistress.


----------



## osenator

LairMistress, Rowr...! (L) 

Simply beautiful!


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks, sorry that it came out HUGE!


----------



## osenator

Well, you know, size does matters... (L)


----------



## dane82

stick said:


> Beautiful picture LairMistress.


seconded.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07

hallorenescene said:


> the costumer, I see you are posing with your new shawl and cameo, looks good with that dress. you do need a prop knife. good picture
> Harley, you gals look gorgeous. and I don't like real scary movies either. but I love Halloween too.


LOL, thanks hallorenescene!  I figured the not liking really scary movies was an odd thing... I think the last scary movie I saw was "Strangers". Man-o-man... spooky!


----------



## JasonB5449

Tis me, all chocked up...


----------



## dane82

me...


----------



## agentcheesecake

Not the complete me... but my eye, some hair and most importantly: my bat friend and pumpkins!


----------



## drzeus

One of my better days.
Thanks for the shirt Derek!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, very pretty
Jason, lol, you look good even all choked up.
dane, roaring with the lions huh. nice looking picture
agent, I like your eye, but I bet i'd like your other eye too.
drzeus, what you can't see don't count.


----------



## dane82

hallorenescene said:


> dane, roaring with the lions huh. nice looking picture


haha, thanks. that was taken at the biltmore.


----------



## JLWII2000

Taken about a month ago...


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, nice picture. you are very handsome. and you have a wonderful smile


----------



## ZombieChihuahua

I'll bite 


_DSC7023.jpg by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Beautiful looking picture ZombieChihuahua


----------



## Johnson724

Stick beat me to it. Ditto


----------



## Willodean

Here is a recent picture


----------



## stick

Another beautiful looking picture.


----------



## Johnson724

And Stick beat me to it again. I especially like the Bud Light.


----------



## Willodean

I like the bud light too, and bloody marys!


----------



## kimcfadd

Love the pictures everyone.


----------



## osenator

Nice pic, Willodean, love the nail polish!

Cute kids, kimcfadd!


----------



## Willodean

Thanks Osenator! I have bright pink too!! My nails are that color the whole summer!!


----------



## Guest

I have my current as my avi...but this was when I was dark haired...i was trying to grow out black...ive also been a red head haha


----------



## Guest

Man the color is distorted...it came off my camera phone and looked ok on my camera


----------



## stick

You are still beautiful what ever your hair color corn87.


----------



## Guest

stick said:


> You are still beautiful what ever your hair color corn87.


Well thank you!

I am more partial to blonde though....red comes in a close second. Red just fades like woah though.


----------



## osenator

Very cute, Childofthecorn87, so, you been black, dark, red and now blonde. Purple is next?


----------



## Guest

osenator said:


> Very cute, Childofthecorn87, so, you been black, dark, red and now blonde. Purple is next?


Maybe for a day, lol


----------



## Johnson724

I just go with one color....clear


----------



## Guest

Johnson724 said:


> I just go with one color....clear


 ....bald? Lol


----------



## Guest

Im sticking with blonde for awhile. Took forever to get back. Till I miss red. But never black. Sticks like white on rice haha


----------



## Willodean

You're lucky that you can pull off other colors so well. I'm not as lucky when it comes to that


----------



## Guest

Willodean said:


> You're lucky that you can pull off other colors so well. I'm not as lucky when it comes to that


Do you think I do?

Ill post a red...


----------



## Guest

This was realllly red


----------



## Guest

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Willodean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky that you can pull off other colors so well. I'm not as lucky when it comes to that
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I do?
> 
> Ill post a red...
Click to expand...


But you are gorgeous!


----------



## Willodean

I love that red! See, I couldn't pull that off I think but I have been wanting to do a red like that or a auburn/cherry purplish red....if that color even exists.


----------



## Guest

Willodean said:


> I love that red! See, I couldn't pull that off I think but I have been wanting to do a red like that or a auburn/cherry purplish red....if that color even exists.


It does  I had that before I turned blonde!


----------



## JLWII2000

Where have all these hot women who love Halloween been all of my life?!


----------



## Guest

JLWII2000 said:


> Where have all these hot women who love Halloween been all of my life?!


I was born in Omaha! Well...Bellevue


----------



## JLWII2000

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I was born in Omaha! Well...Bellevue


I live in Bellevue! Close to Bryan High.


----------



## JLWII2000

JLWII2000 said:


> Taken about a month ago...
> View attachment 175494


Thank you


----------



## Guest

JLWII2000 said:


> Childofthecorn87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Omaha! Well...Bellevue
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Bellevue! Close to Bryan High.
Click to expand...

 im in nc now  haha


----------



## JLWII2000

hallorenescene said:


> jlw, nice picture. you are very handsome. and you have a wonderful smile


Thank you!


----------



## JLWII2000

Childofthecorn87 said:


> im in nc now  haha


Well, there goes about 14 different thoughts I had


----------



## Willodean

You know JLWII2000, the same could be said about you....except for the woman part...you definitely look like a man!!


----------



## Guest

Willodean said:


> You know JLWII2000, the same could be said about you....except for the woman part...you definitely look like a man!!


 I second this


----------



## Guest

JLWII2000 said:


> Childofthecorn87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im in nc now  haha
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there goes about 14 different thoughts I had
Click to expand...

 third time trying this. ..but like what? Lol


----------



## ashtonia

Most recent picture of me from this past weekend....we went to Banff!


----------



## MissMandy

Getting a bit steamy in here


----------



## kimcfadd

Looks like this forum is good for more than just tips on prop buliding. Hell, I saw a commercial for a dating site for Farmers Only. Why not one for haunters?!!


----------



## JLWII2000

Childofthecorn87 said:


> third time trying this. ..but like what? Lol


I plead the 5th!


----------



## JLWII2000

kimcfadd said:


> Looks like this forum is good for more than just tips on prop buliding. Hell, I saw a commercial for a dating site for Farmers Only. Why not one for haunters?!!


The PM function on this website is probably responsible for more haunter romantic connections then we know.


----------



## osenator

I find it funny, before I knew of this forum, when I thought of women and Halloween, all I could think was of old ugly wicthes. Man, was I wrong! (L)


----------



## JLWII2000

osenator said:


> I find it funny, before I knew of this forum, when I thought of women and Halloween, all I could think was of old ugly wicthes. Man, was I wrong! (L)


I thought of only gothic women! Black hair, black nails, tattoos x 100, black clothes, and listen to heavy metal. Ha! Stereotypes....so unfair and incorrect.


----------



## Guest

Wow, you guys are way off.

I have no tattoos, I DID have black hair but its blonde now. I like bright color clothes and I am def not an old witch


----------



## Willodean

I have tattoos......and I wouldn't mind being a witch


----------



## Willodean

Actually if I had it my way, I would look just like elvira...clothes and all


----------



## Guest

Willodean said:


> Actually if I had it my way, I would look just like elvira...clothes and all


Dooooo it!


----------



## Guest

Willodean said:


> I have tattoos......and I wouldn't mind being a witch


I am named after a witch...yeah, I wouldn't mind being a PRETTY witch.


----------



## Johnson724

Always had a thing for Elvira


----------



## JLWII2000

Since you ladies boosted my self confidence, I'll post one more...


----------



## IshWitch

*Me and Hubby*

This is me and Hubby last year at our Halloween Party. Was a lot of fun and too much food!


----------



## IshWitch

*Try to fix*

I can't seem to get pics to come out straight
I'm sending it from my Galaxy S2, anybody have any advice?


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, you look like you're a lot of fun too. nice picture
ish, cute picture. love your dress


----------



## JLWII2000

hallorenescene said:


> jlw, you look like you're a lot of fun too. nice picture
> ish, cute picture. love your dress



I'm told I'm pretty fun  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Lisaloo

Yay, cell phone selfies!


----------



## JLWII2000

Lisaloo said:


> Yay, cell phone selfies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 175663


Wow! Pretty!


----------



## KrushR

*Just the two of us*

The kid and me at a corn maze last weekend. She's going as a ghost bride this year, and I'm leaning to Hugh Hefner.


----------



## Laurie S.

Aw, she's precious, KrushR!

Quality shots, y'all!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisaloo, very pretty. 
krushr, great picture. you guys look great. I agree, she's precious


----------



## MissMandy

Some handsome faces in this here forum. Rubbing a bald head is on my bucket list  LOL


----------



## Johnson724

I would volunteer my head but you would have to travel. Besides, its not a bald head, its a solar panel for one sexy machine.....LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Johnson724 said:


> I would volunteer my head but you would have to travel. Besides, its not a bald head, its a solar panel for one sexy machine.....LOL


LMAO I totally choked on my coffee with that one!


----------



## osenator

Not sure I posted this one here, I know in the family tread, I did.


----------



## Willodean

Nice Pic Osenator!!


----------



## osenator

It's from one of the time when we were in a newspapers. Been in 3 newspapers, 6 times on tv, and last year, we were on Ottawa's biggest morning tv show on Halloween day, showing how to make a good haunt. Since then, I lost a lot of weight. 














Don't think I am showing off, but I find it very cool were able to do this. We might again do it this year.


----------



## Willodean

That's really cool! I would be so nervous to be on tv. I would just stare at the camera and not say anything lol


----------



## dane82

JLWII2000 said:


> Since you ladies boosted my self confidence, I'll post one more...
> View attachment 175621


what are you doing on halloween forum tiki barber?


----------



## Johnson724

Pic from last weekend when I took my granddaughter jet skiing for the first time.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that is a great picture. and I remember those videos. they rock. who wouldn't want to be on tv. I would get nervous and just stare too, but hey, i'd be on tv. whoot whoot


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that is a great picture. and I remember those videos. they rock. who wouldn't want to be on tv. I would get nervous and just stare too, but hey, i'd be on tv. whoot whoot
Johnson, fun, fun, fun. I see you covered up your solar power for one sexy machine long enough to take the granddaughter out. lol


----------



## Johnson724

One can only handle so much power.


----------



## creeeepycathy

Everyone looks so beautiful/ handsome.   Never would've guessed it.  j/k
I thought everyone looked old, frail & creeeepy like me.  What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I hate getting my photo taken, so the only ones I have are for my business cards and marketing materials. Kinda boring.


----------



## Johnson724

I do to Hauntedgraveyard...you look great, dont be so camera shy.


----------



## MissMandy

We're all a little creepy here Cathy


----------



## Baylor

Great pictures everyone!

I'm on the right, my partner on the left. Thankfully he puts up with all my Halloween antics


----------



## Willodean

Baylor y'all are adorable!!! I like the shirts


----------



## Pumpkin5

Baylor said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> I'm on the right, my partner on the left. Thankfully he puts up with all my Halloween antics




 You two look perfect together and like you just stepped out of a J.Crew Catalog! Gorgeous....wow! It is nice to have a significant other that either shares your passion, or at least joins in!


----------



## Baylor

Thank you  Ryan is definitely handsome and after 10 years (been together since we were 17), I'm definitely making him do a lot of the work this year. He's finally getting into the spirit.


----------



## hallorenescene

hauntedgraveyard, whatcha mean boring? I thought blondes have more fun. you look lovely. 
Baylor, hubba hubba. that says it all.


----------



## dane82

dude, baylor, i'm not gay, but i could learn.


----------



## Laurie S.

Baylor, you and Ryan are ridiculous. I mean that in the most awesome way. Hope y'all enjoy a wonderful Halloween so he'll keep helping with some of the preparations. It's hard work!


----------



## witchymom

Baylor said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> I'm on the right, my partner on the left. Thankfully he puts up with all my Halloween antics


holy crap youre both gorgeous! great pic! 

i posted one on here couple of years ago i guess, so i guess ill give a new one LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

hi witchymom, you look beautiful. it's 51 degrees here, that picture is killing me.


----------



## KrushR

dane82 said:


> dude, baylor, i'm not gay, but i could learn.


My reply to the "are you straight?" Question is always "I may be straight, but I'm not narrow."


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> hi witchymom, you look beautiful. it's 51 degrees here, that picture is killing me.


 mehhhhhhh thanks lol couldve worn that top yesterday - was darn near 90! i like hteh heat, but only when i can get in my pool, and thats been closed for over a week now (and several weeks since i last got in!)


----------



## IshWitch

Hey Osenator, do you remember a Canadian Lotto commercial with a band and they were marching down a street or on a boat in a lake? I was in the band that made those! 



osenator said:


> It's from one of the time when we were in a newspapers. Been in 3 newspapers, 6 times on tv, and last year, we were on Ottawa's biggest morning tv show on Halloween day, showing how to make a good haunt. Since then, I lost a lot of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I am showing off, but I find it very cool were able to do this. We might again do it this year.


----------



## osenator

Cool, IshWish! 

I wish I could have the real thing happen to me! (WIn the loto!)


----------



## icezombie

Recent pic... why it loads sideways I have no idea.


----------



## hallorenescene

icezombie, nice picture, even if it's sideways. I like your beard, and how well groomed it is. and you have a rad tattoo


----------



## icezombie

Thank you for the kind words, hallorenescene!! Do you have any pics posted?


----------



## kmb123

Me!


----------



## kmb123

Holy cow....that's one big a$$ pic! Lol...not sure why it posted that big.


----------



## dane82

great pic kmb.


----------



## Johnson724

kmb123 said:


> Me!
> 
> View attachment 177081


Hey, another fellow Georgian


----------



## kmb123

dane82 said:


> great pic kmb.


Thanks dane!

Johnson, where is Grovetown?


----------



## icezombie

Gorgeous, KMB. Nice big eyes.


----------



## Johnson724

Just outside of Augusta. Little small town thats going through a little growth boom. Originally from Augusta but moved out here because it is quieter.


----------



## kmb123

icezombie said:


> Gorgeous, KMB. Nice big eyes.


Aw shucks! Thanks!

Johnson, I'm actually in Alpharetta, about 20 miles North of Atlanta. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Johnson724

Howdy...I've got a few friends in Alpharetta or there abouts.


----------



## hallorenescene

kmb, very pretty. I like how you do up your makeup. you really express your eyes


----------



## kmb123

hallorenescene said:


> kmb, very pretty. I like how you do up your makeup. you really express your eyes


Wow....you guys are too kind. Thanks so much for the kind words. 

Now I'll have to backtrack though this thread to put a face to all of you!


----------



## stick

kmb123 another of the beautiful ladies on here.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Went to Pittsburgh Zombie Fest today with my wife and daughter. Was a fun festival with booths, food, live rock n' roll, and of course hoards of zombies everywhere. Pittsburgh is sort of the zombie capital of the world due to George Romero filming all the 'Dead' movies here. 

Daddy & daughter...









Zombie Response Vehicle









Early visit with Santa Claus...









My blood and 'zombification' wore off from sweat as the day went on. It was mid 70's which is warm for Pittsburgh mid October. Fun day!


----------



## hallorenescene

dr phibes, you look like you could double on the walking dead as a younger merle, and your daughter as sophie. you both are good looking people. I bet it was a blast


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thanks. It was like a free Halloween party with thousands of guests!


----------



## WeepingAngel

I'm a wife, a mom, and a lazy self employed graphic designer. I'm a lefty so seems fitting that I'm creative. I'm an Aquarius so if you believe in that sort of thing I fit the eclectic bill. I love crafting, crocheting, sewing, drawing, painting....anything I can do with my hands.


----------



## hallorenescene

your beautiful angel. and I love your blue hair. that's about the prettiest blue I've seen in hair


----------



## Guest

Since members are updating this periodically I thought I would too. I think I'll get a Ghost Hunters shirt and be Steve Gonsalves this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice picture sid. you look great. I love your costume idea comment.


----------



## WeepingAngel

hallorenescene said:


> your beautiful angel. and I love your blue hair. that's about the prettiest blue I've seen in hair


 Thanks, it's manic panic midnight blue. The upkeep on that color is too much though, having hair down to the middle of my back and monthly dying was too much, not to mention bleaching my dark hair to accept the blue.vitvwas awesome while it lasted though, I loved that color.


----------



## 22606

Great additions to the thread. Always nice to see more haunters' faces.


----------



## d3ano75

Me and the mrs. Unfortunately we are away on holiday for Halloween. Bad planning I know but we are having a joint halloween/bonfire night party when we get back.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

stal75 said:


> Me and the mrs. Unfortunately we are away on holiday for Halloween. Bad planning I know but we are having a joint halloween/bonfire night party when we get back.


Good looking English folk! Bonfire is always awesome. Get yourself some moonshine & cidar!


----------



## WeepingAngel

Dr. Phibes said:


> Good looking English folk! Bonfire is always awesome. Get yourself some moonshine & cidar!


Apple pie moonshine and a Bon fire...could totally count me in on that. Pinterest has some great recipes for the apple pie moonshine.


----------



## MissMandy

I just made 2 gallons of apple pie moonshine for my bonfire this Friday LOL. 

Oh and ....meow to the new pictures


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Great Looking crew!


----------



## Rumsfield

This thread is amazing. So many great photos.
I am the old guy on the left standing next to my Son who just completed Basic Training.


----------



## ElectricButter

Michelle at Mick O'Shea's Pub







Seems I'm always waiting for Guinness


----------



## d3ano75

Thanks guys. Really lookin forward to a joint party this year but next year it's back to the normal big Halloween one.
Love seeing everyone's pics on here.


----------



## IowaGuy

Yesterday (Saturday October 19th)

At Halloween Express Does Moines, IA


----------



## hallorenescene

stal, great looking picture of you and the mrs. you guys are very nice looking
skeleton crew, great pictures. you are both look great
wow rumsfield, you and your son are exact images. aren't you glad you passed on your good looks
hey electric butter. your smile is electrifying, and it compliments your beautiful looks
iowa guy, you look hot. so does this mean you have another 1/2 to you? she looks good too.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, so which one is me? how well do you know your forum buddy


----------



## Rumsfield

hallorenescene said:


> okay, so which one is me? how well do you know your forum buddy


I will guess the one in the middle ? 

And Thank you for your comment


----------



## 22606

Rumsfield said:


> I will guess the one in the middle ?


Nope. Due to the obsession with clowns, she is the one on the right, no doubt about it...

Great pictures.


----------



## Defenestrator

I'm with Garth....it just has to be the clown.


----------



## Rumsfield

Garthgoyle said:


> Nope. Due to the obsession with clowns, she is the one on the right, no doubt about it...
> 
> Great pictures.


I could never win at the shell game either..


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, defenestrator, you guys are right. i'm on the right. and hey, I even like my picture for a change. no bloody clowning around about that.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

IowaGuy said:


> Yesterday (Saturday October 19th)
> 
> At Halloween Express Does Moines, IA


I don't know the one on the right but the gal on the left really looks like my daughter....except for the red hair (blonde).


----------



## kevin242

My kids and I stop for a snack and a much deserved beer for Dad at our local pub. It was great finally getting to take them trick or treating after 11 years of doing my haunt!


----------



## mikepd201

just me


----------



## Guest

Yay...im not the youngest! Lol


----------



## 22606

That is a great photo, Kevin.
Nice pic, mikepd201. Despite being nearly twice your age, I do not look much older


----------



## mikepd201

Idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing xD


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> That is a great photo, Kevin.
> Nice pic, mikepd201. Despite being nearly twice your age, I do not look much older


I wish I had that kind of optimism! Lol. 

And I wish I felt that young. Oi.


----------



## hurricanegame

NIce and so is Guinness lol



ElectricButter said:


> Michelle at Mick O'Shea's Pub
> View attachment 179176
> 
> Seems I'm always waiting for Guinness


----------



## Shift




----------



## Guest

Nice! Love the special effects


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, you guys look wicked cool. a nice looking bunch
mike, nice age, and a nice look. hot, hot, hot
shift, that looks like it hurt a lot. you did a nice job with the special effects


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Latest pic of me...


----------



## Guest

Nightfisher said:


> Latest pic of me...


I can barely see ya but you look good!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

> I can barely see ya but you look good!


Striking my "Spookmeister" pose. lol


----------



## Guest

Nightfisher said:


> I can barely see ya but you look good!
> 
> 
> 
> Striking my "Spookmeister" pose. lol
Click to expand...

I like everything about the pic lol


----------



## Guest

Here is a more recent...my sisters wedding. ..those are my absolutely gorgeous daughters


----------



## hallorenescene

nightfisher, that is a good photo. your prop makes you look tall. 
child, looks like the daughters take after the moms looks. very pretty


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> nightfisher, that is a good photo. your prop makes you look tall.
> child, looks like the daughters take after the moms looks. very pretty


Thank you! I think my oldest is my mini me


----------



## mikepd201

Thanks ;D.


----------



## Spider Rider

Me and the Spider Rider on Halloween


----------



## Guest

Spider Rider said:


> View attachment 185243
> 
> 
> Me and the Spider Rider on Halloween


Great pic!


----------



## osenator

My wife on Halloween, she was a little corpsy...


----------



## hallorenescene

spider rider, I always love your haunts. somehow I envisioned the creator of such macabre to be scary looking. quite the opposite, you are very nice looking. great photo
oh my gosh osenator, your wife is very creepy looking. good job on the costume


----------



## GhostTown




----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh ghost town, that is a costume? I remember those days. great de juvue. love it


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Sidnami said:


> I know we have a intro forum, but I want to know what each of the Haunters look like. What do you consider yourself during your time? Are you a goth, engineer, doctor, Steampunk, hippie, etc. How about posting your favorite picture of yourself. It'll be interesting to see who is that monster behind the displays.
> 
> I'll start. I consider myself a Cybergoth. If you have to ask, Google it. I'm into clubbing, night club fashion and high tech look.
> 
> DEMF 2007


I'm goth with tones of punk and a liking of steampunk things...


----------



## Spider Rider

Maleficent casts a spell that made me old and fat.


----------



## hallorenescene

haha spider, but you're not old or fat. you look great.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

OMGDan said:


> I'm sure most people have seen me before throughout the years but here's a recent pic from last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy...incase that wasn't clear haha


DARN! I mean wow that's really great..


----------



## Sflcowboy78

This is me. I am a Supervisor in a customer service call center that deals with benefits administration.


----------



## hallorenescene

sflcowbow, all dressed up and you look great


----------



## jandjbarry

Me and Jodie this summer... We are getting married in Cuba in 9 days! Time to get out of this cold weather!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice picture jand. may you have a very happy marriage. congratulations.


----------



## 22606

Splendid additions to the thread.
Congratulations on the upcoming marriage, jandjbarry.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions

Here's a pic of me taken last July:


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweennut, that is a very nice picture. you look great. I like the black and white content of it.


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Nice pic HalloweenNut! I don't mean to pry but where do you get your lipstick? I've always found myself making the cheap dollar store Halloween black last all year. I don't like it because it smells bad and my wife won't kiss my when I wear it.

Secondly, I forgot to post a pic of me. Soooo, here is a pic of my wife and me at the lake last year.


----------



## 22606

Nice photo, HalloweeNut Productions.
Great to finally be able to put a face to you, Lilith's Demon, although you (and your wife) look far from demonic


----------



## booswife02

I am a 12 year military Veteran, a Radiology Technician and Mom of 2 of my own kids and 2 nieces. My Husband is active duty Air Force, we have been together since high school 18 years. I am an avid reader, I love cake decorating, traveling, collect anything to do with Tea (we were stationed in England) and of course i am obsessed with everything Halloween.


----------



## 22606

Great photos, booswife02. A couple of the girls are true hams, aren't they?


----------



## booswife02

Absolutely Garthgoyle. The little blond one is my daughter and she is a Barbie. Total opposite of me haha. She loves fashion ballet barbies and pink. She's 7 and always on me about my scary stuff. She says I just don't get it Mom. Why do u like scary things. I just tell her everyone is different. You love shoes and i love skulls


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, by the way you have your hand on your hip, I bet you were a bit of a ham as a youngster as well. is this a family picture? the guy with his hands folded like they are, reminds me of a scene from the godfather. anyway, it's a very nice picture.


----------



## mejess68

What does a haunter look like? Are we profiling here? ....... Well here goes...

Here's a baby haunter in the making this was the best year so far since my daughter (in the panda hoodie) finally started to help.








And here is my son 








And here I am (haunter at work)








And at play (well for a haunter I guess work is play)


----------



## hallorenescene

mejess, that is great your daughter and a friend are helping out in the haunt. what a couple of sweeties/cuties. and your sons costume is very cool. picture 3 brings to mind the movie fried green tomatoes. lol. and picture 4....YIKES that is a good job on scary.


----------



## 22606

mejess68 said:


> And at play (well for a haunter I guess work is play)
> View attachment 188871


Both costumes are excellent. I was tempted to make a remark about the profiling comment of yours and the daughter wearing a hoodie, but I will keep my mouth shut so as not to offend anyone It is cool that your family also gets into the act.


----------



## pumpkinhead86

I found an old old pic of me...pre kids..senior prom. 

But...those days are gone..and I added two little Halloween lovers to my life


----------



## mejess68

hallorenescene said:


> mejess, that is great your daughter and a friend are helping out in the haunt. what a couple of sweeties/cuties. and your sons costume is very cool. picture 3 brings to mind the movie fried green tomatoes. lol. and picture 4....YIKES that is a good job on scary.



Thanks, pic 3 was me wrapping a coworker in plastic to make some fake bodies and 4 was taken from out annual haunted house trip (netherworld in Atlanta Ga)


----------



## 22606

Nice photos, Samie.


----------



## hallorenescene

samie, you look great. very pretty. and you have a couple of adorable kids.
mejess, I almost made netherworld one year. some day. you are very lucky


----------



## DavyKnoles

Okay, this is me, Davy, former Queen Mary's Shipwreck Terrorfest Slider, former Universal's Halloween Horror Nights monster and current caretaker of Rose's Haunted Graveyard.









By the way, Happy New Year to all my Halloween friends. 2013 was a great year. 2014 is going to be even better, and I can hardly wait for next Halloween! Cheers everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene

cheers to you to davy. so are you any good on that board? or just a poser?


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry jirk, but I don't see a picture


----------



## DavyKnoles

hallorenescene said:


> cheers to you to davy. so are you any good on that board? or just a poser?


I'm not Tony Hawk, but I'm not bad. I'm just an old skool street skater. Definitely no poser.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> sorry jirk, but I don't see a picture


Nor do I.

Great photo, DavyKnoles. You have quite a resume of haunts there. Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## Guest

This thread has gone dormant so I think it's time to resurrect it. I know we have a lot of new members so let's show them there's no need to be shy! 

Sid


----------



## 22606

Great photo, Sid.


----------



## hallorenescene

davy, cool you can skateboard. my grandson is no tony hawks, but he use to board a lot. could do a few stunts. could hold his own for around here. my daughter gave him her old skateboard from when she was little. it was a pretty nice one. then she found out it was selling for a lot on ebay. haha, no take backs. it had a big cobra on it. 
nice photo sid. I like how groomed you keep your goatee. it would even look great with a mustache


----------



## Laurie S.

Bumped for new members, if y'all want to join in...DavyKnoles, awesome! What's your proudest mastery as a skater?


----------



## JLWII2000

I think I did this, but if I didn't there's the rest of my avatar. Taken 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Laurie S.

Handsome fella, JLW.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

A current photo of me, in the haunters natural habitat...


----------



## Laurie S.

Awesome! I admire your dedication to the craft!


----------



## Thriller

*Me*

Sorry for the pic, but hence, my username!!


----------



## Flynn Manor

WOW....Smoking hot Thriller


----------



## Thriller

Thank you. It's an older pic, I've lost a little weight since. (For health, not appearance, I love my curves!)


----------



## 22606

Nightfisher said:


> A current photo of me, in the haunters natural habitat...


The arctic is _not_ Great photo, as are those posted by everyone else.


----------



## JLWII2000

Thriller said:


> Sorry for the pic, but hence, my username!!


Holy crap, are you a real person?


----------



## JLWII2000

Laurie S. said:


> Handsome fella, JLW.


Thanks Laurie! Where's your pic?


----------



## Thriller

JLWII2000 said:


> Holy crap, are you a real person?


Lol um, yes, I am not a prop! Don't be fooled by makeup, I am a total tomboy!!


----------



## Berserker

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu black belt with a wicked cool widow's peak.


----------



## snigglez

This is who I am and what I am about.... I also have 4 Tarantulas. One is 10 years old, 2 are rescues who the guy had no idea how to take care of a tarantula and one is 6 months old that I just bought in August. Nothing major just this is me and this is what I like other than Halloween and The Walking Dead.....


----------



## Laurie S.

JLWII2000 said:


> Thanks Laurie! Where's your pic?


*They're buried around here someplace. This one is only a few weeks old: *










*Kickass, **Berserker*!! * I want to see you in the Octagon!*

*FABULOUS,* snigglez.*..you're a braver chick than I! *


----------



## Berserker

Laurie S. said:


> *They're buried around here someplace. This one is only a few weeks old: *
> 
> View attachment 217514
> 
> 
> 
> *Kickass, **Berserker*!! * I want to see you in the Octagon!*
> 
> *FABULOUS,* snigglez.*..you're a braver chick than I! *


Damn, you look good girl!


----------



## miles

Bachelor party over the weekend


----------



## Combatdre

This is the husband and I at Disneyland ... We are both halloween nuts.....well he's newly converted so now I don't have to decorate by myself .


----------



## vwgirl

Me and the Family.


----------



## hallorenescene

you look great jlw.
so that's what a nightfisher looks like in the haunters natural habitat. looking good.
thriller, you do look very pretty
berserker, great sport. but which one is you? you both look nice though.
snigglez, uhm, scary photo, but you do seem nice.
miles, you look like a fun guy. nice picture
combat, nice picture of the both of you. I love jack too.
vwgirl, a great looking family. you guys all look like you're having so much fun


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Pretty much sums me up... Awkward ginger who loves Halloween.


----------



## 22606

Berserker said:


> View attachment 217458
> 
> Brazilian Jiu Jitsu black belt with a wicked cool widow's peak.


"Okay, wishbone time... Whoever gets the larger piece wins."

All are excellent pictures.


----------



## JLWII2000

Laurie S. said:


> *They're buried around here someplace. This one is only a few weeks old: *
> 
> View attachment 217514
> 
> 
> 
> *Kickass, **Berserker*!! * I want to see you in the Octagon!*
> 
> *FABULOUS,* snigglez.*..you're a braver chick than I! *



Wow, pretty!


----------



## Bobo_

Well, the truth is, in my off time, away from haunting, I'm a helicopter pilot and an avid outdoorsmen. I've always loved snowboarding/wakeboarding/backpacking/etc. So here are some photos of me in and out of costume.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Thriller said:


> Sorry for the pic, but hence, my username!!


This pic is yummy


----------



## Ring

Very cool! Excited for this time of year, great pictures!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm ready for my close-up!


----------



## IshWitch

Combatdre said:


> This is the husband and I at Disneyland ... We are both halloween nuts.....well he's newly converted so now I don't have to decorate by myself .
> 
> View attachment 217574


Are you both right handed? Check out the pic LoL


----------



## IshWitch

Combatdre said:


> This is the husband and I at Disneyland ... We are both halloween nuts.....well he's newly converted so now I don't have to decorate by myself .
> 
> View attachment 217574


Are you both right handed? Check out the pic LoL


----------



## IshWitch

My other hobby
Drum and Bugle Corps
This is from a practice in June.


----------



## hallorenescene

ginger, you look sweet and adorable. I bet you are a blast to hang with. very pretty.
bobo, love your clown makeup. and you look pretty good as much as I can tell. well, from the distance. helicopter pilot! shriek. lol.
giggle fairy, you look gorgeous. 
ish, good eye, I didn't even notice that. jack must be a lefty. ish, that is great you can play a bugle. your looking good too.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thank you so much hallorenescene! You are always so kind!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy, only to those that deserve it. and thank you


----------



## Curve82

A pic of me...the Halloween nut!


----------



## hallorenescene

curve, nice pic. you're a very handsome fella


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Awe, wonderful pics! I've really enjoyed the new additions this year!!!!  I thought I'd bring this back up to the top so more people would see it and hopefully participate.

Who am I?

A wife, a mother to three teen girls. A runner, weight lifter, love my compound bow and competitive target shooting. An avid outdoors person, .. hiking, mountain biking, watersports. We keep a Grady White fishing boat at the coast and go out to the Gulf Stream deep sea fishing as often as possible .. Be headed out fall wahoo fishing soon!


----------



## Snickers

Skeletoncrew said:


> Awe, wonderful pics! I've really enjoyed the new additions this year!!!!  I thought I'd bring this back up to the top so more people would see it and hopefully participate.
> 
> Who am I?
> 
> A wife, a mother to three teen girls. A runner, weight lifter, love my compound bow and competitive target shooting. An avid outdoors person, .. hiking, mountain biking, watersports. We keep a Grady White fishing boat at the coast and go out to the Gulf Stream deep sea fishing as often as possible .. Be headed out fall wahoo fishing soon!


Awesome picture Skeleton! You are setting such a wonderful example for your girls by being one that kicks butt!! Keep having fun and doing what you love


----------



## hallorenescene

skeleton, looks like you got the mojoe going on. you are in great shape, and you look wonderful. nice you enjoy the sports.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Snickers and hallorenescene, thank you both for the kind comments! 



Snickers said:


> Awesome picture Skeleton! You are setting such a wonderful example for your girls by being one that kicks butt


Thank you! It's been really important to both my Dh and I that our girls grow up to be mentally and physically capable, determined young women, with strong work ethics. That anything is achievable, you just need to work for it. We've spent a lot of time doing 'off grid' things with them, deep sea fishing, 70 - 80 miles out, wilderness hiking, primitive camping ... no cell phones, no computers, no video games .. We have to work together as a family, they also have to be independent thinkers and doers.

Here's my sleepy crew headed out on the boat to catch up with the Mahi bite this past early summer, we leave before the crack of dawn. Hard for teenagers, but the sunrises are amazing. They all know how to run not only the back of the boat, clearing lines, taking in and putting out the spread, helping whoever is on deck ... But all them have their boater safety and can drive the boat as well as my Dh and I. They all love to fish, I have some great pics of them fighting nice gaffer dolphin ( Mahi) .. Everyone is in their bathing suits though. So I'll just put up pics of some of their catches. 

Pics as follows:

The girls
Sunrise on way out
Some of their catch


----------



## hallorenescene

skeletoncrew, that is so awesome. the experience is wonderful. lovely sunset, and look at that fish, awesome. I love that


----------



## just_Tim

think I posted one last year, I hate my pics LOL but I will post a current one from a few days ago. I just think it is cool to see who you are talking to makes it fun. and I am bored ha !


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, you look great. wicked mask. and I love your tattoos


----------



## Wolfbeard

Awesome photos everyone! We are a diverse, but united group, that's for sure!!

Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard

Skeletoncrew said:


> Snickers and hallorenescene, thank you both for the kind comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's been really important to both my Dh and I that our girls grow up to be mentally and physically capable, determined young women, with strong work ethics. That anything is achievable, you just need to work for it. We've spent a lot of time doing 'off grid' things with them, deep sea fishing, 70 - 80 miles out, wilderness hiking, primitive camping ... no cell phones, no computers, no video games .. We have to work together as a family, they also have to be independent thinkers and doers.
> 
> Here's my sleepy crew headed out on the boat to catch up with the Mahi bite this past early summer, we leave before the crack of dawn. Hard for teenagers, but the sunrises are amazing. They all know how to run not only the back of the boat, clearing lines, taking in and putting out the spread, helping whoever is on deck ... But all them have their boater safety and can drive the boat as well as my Dh and I. They all love to fish, I have some great pics of them fighting nice gaffer dolphin ( Mahi) .. Everyone is in their bathing suits though. So I'll just put up pics of some of their catches.
> 
> Pics as follows:
> 
> The girls
> Sunrise on way out
> Some of their catch


Awesome approach to raising kids. We try to encourage the same ethics with our teenaged daughters.

Eric


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

So here is me and my lady that puts up with my Haunt addiction  I am a Database Administrator for the DoD by day and a freak by night


----------



## Wolfbeard

Great looking couple!


Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

nice looking guy by day. and what a cute looking couple you are.


----------



## osenator

me and my lovely wife


----------



## SaltwaterServr

Deleted. Didn't realize I still had a photo of that person anywhere public.


----------



## hallorenescene

haha, osenator, I've seen your wife's picture, and she is lovely. scary in costume though. you guys are great.
saltwater, nice picture of you and the wife. glad you got your arm revamped.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Well, I do not usually post photos of myself, usually because I am behind the camera and honestly, I like to keep a low profile. Since so many or you have posted photos of yourselves, I figured at least I will be in good company. 

Here's a rare, recent, photo of me from October. I had the chance to attend a live SFX make up demonstration and to meet Tyler Green, finalist from Season 6 of "Face Off" from Syfy network. It was a great 3 hour demonstration of SFX make up.

I also signed up to take a 10 week course with Tyler Green to do SFX makeup and effects, starting in December. There are only 10 people in the class, so it should be a lot of fun.

Anyway, here I am (in the middle) between Tyler and his model Alec.

Hopefully the photo won't destroy your computer screen... 

You have been warned!

















Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, I like the makeup job on the guy on the left. very impressive. nice picture of you wolfbeard. glad you posted.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

You're lucky to have Tyler as instructor WB, he had awesome make up on Face Off


----------



## tinto212

Thought id pop a few pics on Me normally first off lol (not quite) 2014 







with my Partner who is beginning to understand my Halloween addiction 







And normal


----------



## Wolfbeard

Awesome make up job and a great looking couple!

Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

tinto, you guys clean up real nice. gruesomely good job on the makeup.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

This is me.


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, very nice picture. other than you're a little somber looking, you look great. hey, I love your signature. I use to have a co worker, and I couldn't stand her. I vented to my niece about her, and she sent me that. I pm'd her back.....she lived, I only have one floor. lol.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hey Thanks! I was looking for the other one I took, but couldn't find. I'm actually smiling in that one! Yeah, I love that quote. It definitely makes me smile whn I find myself dealing with uptight a-holes. Have a great day!


----------



## tinto212

hallorenescene said:


> tinto, you guys clean up real nice. gruesomely good job on the makeup.


Ah thanks Hallorenescene . My face had literally melted and peeled of by the end of the night there were bits of me lying around the house lol.


----------



## osenator

Me and my wife, new pics


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, your wife gives me the shivers in her costume. lol. that is a very wonderful picture of the 2 of you osenator. well, except for that white stuff behind you. I use to love snow. brrrr. and your wife has such a cute personality. I loved the video where you are showing some stuff that you just purchased, and she's in the back ground playfully posing for the camera. to funny.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

SaltwaterServr said:


> Get ya some beanbags. Best thing ever for rough chop on the runs in and out. Used to fish the GOM as much as possible, had an older Robalo CC that I sort of restored. I'm addicted to teak. Dad's company used to have a 38, then 37 Betram and another company we did a lot of business with had a 65 Hatteras. I swear you could see Cuba from the tuna tower when I was too young to be up there. I have a love of boats and offshore that is illegal in some states.


Yes! Beanbags are awesome, especially to snooze in on the way back in, when you got up at 3:30 am to head out.  We don't do too much rough chop, I had a traumatic brain injury two years back, it put holes in my skull above my semi circular canals ( balance canals in the ears ) so my ears are open to my brain .. Meaning I receive info from my brain to my ears that I shouldn't .. Causes a whole host of issues, ( pressure, balance, vertigo ) including being fairly deaf in one ear and semi in the other. So we try to wait for the ocean to lay down as much as possible. If it's going to be bigger than 3 to 5's or closer than an 8 second interval with larger waves .. I pass, it's too hard on my head and causes too many problems. 

Beautiful boats and that is a big ole Hatteras. They are very popular here off the NC coast. Right now we have a 30' Grady White Marlin ..for it's size it gets out there and plays right along side the big boys, eats up the waves, virtually unsinkable and will take more than whoever is on board. LOL Also with the price of gas, two outboards are enough right now, as you know salt water fishing is a costly sport. Some day when the girls are all out of college a bigger live aboard is in the future though, I think. 



What a fantastic group of people, wonderful pics .. I've enjoyed them all .. The makeup pics are mind bending too!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Well, here are a few of me. The first is what I really look like. The following photos are various make up effects I tried out on myself while taking a SPFX makeup class with Tyler Green, season 6 finalist from SYFY Network's FACE OFF.

Me not in Halloween mode,,,









Facial Hair (individual strands applied with spirit adhesive, not a store bought beard)









Old Age Makeup. ( I added the crazy eyebrows, sun damage and wrinkles)









Zombie bite (fresh)









Zombie

















And Final project. I call it "Face On," in honor of Tyler from Face Off...



































Thanks for looking.

Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard

Ooops, duplicate post.

Eric


----------



## hallorenescene

wolfbeard, from your name I never dreamed you were so nice looking. and your makeup jobs are good. the beard looks very good. and you sport it well. but my fave make up job is the face on. that is great


----------



## printersdevil

Great makeup jobs!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Those classes are paying off WB, good work


----------



## halloween71

Great make up wolfbeard


----------



## bethene

Wow, fabulous job with the makeup! !


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

osenator said:


> View attachment 231512
> 
> View attachment 231513
> 
> View attachment 231514
> 
> 
> Me and my wife, new pics


I have to admit it, that scared me until I saw the last picture of you two!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Funny, you ever notice that outside the Halloween season you would never be able to pick any of us out in a crowd. wolfbeard is a perfect example, normal looking guy that would blend in easy, but get to the other pics and you can see just how twisted he is.


----------



## Wolfbeard

thenightmarefamily said:


> Funny, you ever notice that outside the Halloween season you would never be able to pick any of us out in a crowd. wolfbeard is a perfect example, normal looking guy that would blend in easy, but get to the other pics and you can see just how twisted he is.


It is a good common trait for all of us to be able to "hide in plain sight..." 

It really goes to show that we are all fairly common, everyday people, who happen to have a love for the darker and yet fun side of Halloween and haunting. I love the creative escape from my everyday real world job. Thankfully , my family supports and tries to understand these interests. I think a lot of us are in the same place, sharing a common, yet uncommon interest.

I am continually blown away by the talent members here show, and the amazing creativity you all exhibit. I feel very fortunate to be a member of this forum and feel at home among friends like all of you.

Eric


----------



## Neuf350Z

I'm just me and don't really fit into any category. I'm an artist and musician and love all kinds of creative things. Like many here, I'm happiest when I'm working on my haunt (I build year-round) and am zoned out into my own world with the music blasting. I have so much passion for this holiday and have been a home haunter for about 28 years.

This is my "dunk tank determination" face from a corporate summer event we had last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

rockstar, nice picture. courage, bravery, that's what the dunk tank takes.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

I've been missing Halloween and thought I'd stop in to 'see' everyone. ?

Wolfs beard .. What awesome makeup pics, amazing! 

Last pic was from the back , shooting bows . Lol 

Here's me ..


----------



## Grey Lady

I just got back from transworld and got to have my picture taken with Allen Hopps. (I'm the blonde one lol). This picture is for Hilda!!


----------



## hallorenescene

skele, you're beautifully charming. 
grey lady, lovely. is the picture for hilda because you bought her a souvenir? because you're with hopps, or because you made it to transworld? you must be having a blast, look at your big smile.


----------



## booswife02

Here's me 
Oops I already posted a few pages ago. Haha....


----------



## creepymagic

Myself and my son at a haunted house in Mackinaw City


----------



## Grey Lady

hallowrenescene, the picture is for hilda because she is a super fan of Hopps, just like me. And yes, I was having a blast!


----------



## SavageEye

Let the mask be unveiled...


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, you are so adorable. and I love your little hat too.
creepy, what a nice looking couple of chaps you make.
grey lady, thanks for clarifying. now please tell, who is hopps? lol
savage, with such a big beautiful smile how could you be anything but the handsome guy you are. pretty nice looking platter you have too.


----------



## printersdevil

savage, I will take that plate of Mexican food and the Ritas, too. 

Great pics and nice seeing everyone.


----------



## SavageEye

printersdevil said:


> savage, I will take that plate of Mexican food and the Ritas, too.
> 
> Great pics and nice seeing everyone.


Yes, the perks of living in San Diego!


----------



## IshWitch

Who is Hopps?!?! OMG! Only a Halloween hero! Hallorenescene, you need to go to YouTube and watch anything from "stiltbeast" ASAP!


----------



## spookydave

This is what this haunter looks like, hi everybody hahaha! And yes I go through life kinda sideways...


----------



## punkineater

Nice selfie, Dave...and what's wrong with sideways


----------



## Spider Rider

Messing around at work making fake album covers. Buy now! Not available anywhere.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I tried. Dang it....apparently the albums are all sold out.


----------



## spookydave

What's an album... juuust kidding,hahaha love my vinyl!!


----------



## Spider Rider

I was going to say CD but that's retro too so full retro it was. I bought Beatles when they were new so...


----------



## wdragon209

The most recent one of me.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

This is me:


----------



## IshWitch

Hubby, me, and my little friend. LoL


----------



## Laurie S.

A haunter looks like serious business. There are only 154 days left, after all...


----------



## Laurie S.

It posted twice. Blast this stupid computer.


----------



## HalloweenKitten

Pic of me


----------



## Gnome

looks like I'm back...


----------



## 22606

Fantastic pics. Nice to see new ones of members who have posted before, as well as being able to put a face to the others who are just doing so now.


----------



## d3ano75

my walk to work.
I don't know if this is posting correctly but hello everyone. It's upside down sorry I don't know why.


----------



## spookydave

stal75, for those of us that hang from the rafters, that pic is juuust fine, lol


----------



## 22606

spookydave said:


> stal75, for those of us that hang from the rafters, that pic is juuust fine, lol


Glad to know that you are also seeing it correctly

I always prefer picking up scruffy hitchhikers who hang from trees All kidding aside, nice picture, stal.


----------



## ReelSore

Special occasion outfit









Other hobby









Only girl I manage to keep around me.


----------



## spookydave

Nice bass ReelSore, and she's way easier to make happy anyway!! lol


----------



## 22606

Great photos, ReelSore, of both yourself and the li'l ol' gal.


----------



## ReelSore

Thanks, she's the only one that is happy to see me everyday, lol. She is a 120 lb. baby that's a mix of lab, Sheppard, and husky.


----------



## pumpkinhead86

I can't seem to add pics via my phone. But my avi is relatively recently. Past 4 months or so. I don't think I've changed much so...haha


----------



## AudreynAshersMom

I look like this.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, sometimes you gotta do a little sidestepping in life. it makes life better. you look great. trying to picture you on your head now. lol.
spider risder, you look like a handsome but yet tough dude. love it
wdragon, lovely picture. love your hair color
writer, you look great. beautiful eyes too. hey, are those contacts?
ishwitch, you look like lots of fun. what a beautiful couple you make
good job of looking serious laurie. and you look as pretty as ever.
halloweenkitten, ahhh, you are just adorable
welcome back gnome. you look grand
stal, looks more like you had to bounce your way to work. seems to have done no damage though. you look very handsome.
realsore, you look spiffy. glad you have a companion to spoil.
mom, you are just toooooo cute.


----------



## Vintage Ghost

I'm a Mom of two grown children. Surrogate mother to 5 cats (all rescues). I am a Corporate Vice President and Compliance Officer. I live in Florida and spend time sewing, reading, and making a home. Disney World is my second home and one of the reasons I moved here. I love the holidays, in particular Halloween! Antiques and vintage would be my taste or style. I'm not into gore, although I do appreciate the art of presenting it well. I prefer ghosts, skeletons, and the handsome or beautiful vampire. I also really love old monsters and their movies! And for me nothing beats the classic haunted mansions in movies and books, along with a good mystery to solve.


----------



## MadCityHaunt

Here's me and my duds. Work pants, work shoes, my favorite shirt and my work hat.









It's also easy to spot a haunter in their natural habitat...









From to left to right is my office, kitchen counter, kitchen table, my workshop, another angle of my workshop, Halloween storage and WIPs, more halloween storage, more halloween storage, prop supplies, storage and supplies, halloween stuff and WIPs, more WIPs, prop building materials, all things Dremel, garage work bench, garage work space. hehe


----------



## printersdevil

lol, MadCityHaunt


----------



## 22606

Fantastic pictures. Lots of diversity among haunters...

Walking the fine line between good and evil, unsure which to embrace


----------



## Scatterbrains

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic pictures. Lots of diversity among haunters...
> 
> Walking the fine line between good and evil, unsure which to embrace


are you going to make a coat out of dalmations?


----------



## 22606

Scatterbrains said:


> are you going to make a coat out of dalmations?


Who is to say that I have not already done so? The jacket is faux fur. I would be more apt to skin a person...


----------



## Berserker

Me with some neighbor's kid. 
This was last year; theme was "Serial Killer Farm"


----------



## Berserker

Another one...


----------



## Davidthedfactor

Well I have been reading here for awhile but now that I'm officially a member I figured I should post on this thread...


I'm a full-time musician and this is a picture of me at the Halloween gig last year, I had to crop out the bottom half of the picture because it's a little inappropriate  lol









Here is a pic of me when I'm not in a skeleton costume lol









I'm just now realizing i don't really have many pics of me without a guitar lol


----------



## punkineater

MadCityHaunt said:


> Here's me and my duds. Work pants, work shoes, my favorite shirt and my work hat.
> 
> View attachment 243697
> 
> 
> It's also easy to spot a haunter in their natural habitat...
> 
> View attachment 243698
> 
> 
> From to left to right is my office, kitchen counter, kitchen table, my workshop, another angle of my workshop, Halloween storage and WIPs, more halloween storage, more halloween storage, prop supplies, storage and supplies, halloween stuff and WIPs, more WIPs, prop building materials, all things Dremel, garage work bench, garage work space. hehe


I feel soooooo much better now after seeing your montage of home photos~looks just like MY house! All flat surfaces covered in Halloween WIP's & accompanying supplies. Thanks for posting


----------



## punkineater

MadCityHaunt said:


> Here's me and my duds. Work pants, work shoes, my favorite shirt and my work hat.
> 
> View attachment 243697
> 
> 
> It's also easy to spot a haunter in their natural habitat...
> 
> View attachment 243698
> 
> 
> From to left to right is my office, kitchen counter, kitchen table, my workshop, another angle of my workshop, Halloween storage and WIPs, more halloween storage, more halloween storage, prop supplies, storage and supplies, halloween stuff and WIPs, more WIPs, prop building materials, all things Dremel, garage work bench, garage work space. hehe


I feel soooooo much better now after seeing your montage of home photos~looks just like MY house! All flat surfaces covered in Halloween WIP's & accompanying supplies. Thanks for posting


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic pictures. Lots of diversity among haunters...
> 
> Walking the fine line between good and evil, unsure which to embrace


Nice pic AND coat! Where's the happy face???

Why pigeonhole yourself into choosing one side or the other...the surprise of the 'unknown' is much more fun


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> Nice pic AND coat! Where's the happy face???
> 
> Why pigeonhole yourself into choosing one side or the other...the surprise of the 'unknown' is much more fun


_Here_ is the happy face: Thank you. It is...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

MHooch said:


> Just a few items about myself: I am a nurse, mom, wife, sister, aunt, movie buff, Halloween fan, *HUGE* Harry Potter fan, love to read, watch movies, hang with my buds and play parlor games, sing karaoke, do costumes and makeup, I love my car more than a person should love an inanimate object,  I love to laugh and have fun
> 
> And riding in my Beetle with the top down on a full moon night is one of the true joys of my life.


Your Bug's orange, right? (I think we've had this conversation before...) Love, love, love the costume!


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Garth, I have to agree with Pumpkineater. Additionally, you look like, and please take this as a great compliment from my perspective, like a combination of Lurch and a prior roommate who was a great, but unknown poet.


----------



## 22606

Lilith's Demon said:


> ...Additionally, you look like, and please take this as a great compliment from my perspective, like a combination of Lurch and a prior roommate who was a great, but unknown poet.


Lurch is awesome and far more my style than Adam Levine, who I have also been told that I resemble (along with a foreign athlete with a very funky name). I also write poetry and do take it as a compliment. Thanks, LD


----------



## Lilith's Demon

You're most welcome and thank you!

I've had people say that I look like Marilyn Manson, usually when I'm Gothed out of course. I don't. Also, a young Alice Cooper, which I am much happier about, but I still don't see it.

On a side note my wife once saw a woman around my age at a store that looked like a female version of me. Even wearing a similar homemade style to my own. She showed me a picture, albeit blurry, taken on the sly of said woman and it was like seeing what I'd look like if I'd been born a woman. Haven't seen her since. Nice to know I still wouldn't conform to gender rolls. Good on alternate dimension female me for being strong and proudly different! Sorry if that sounds weird but I'm a stark absolute equalist!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

New Pictures!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Bella and I


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

More pics....


----------



## 22606

Fantastic photos, Cloak_Dagger. Did Bella finally realize in the last that she has the same name as a character in _Twilight_? She is a beautiful Bulldog


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

From high School onward people would tell me I resembled:"Peter Fonda- Rutgar Haur- Anthony Hopkins, but now at 66 years of aging with more wrinkles and losing some weight (old age) I look like some cranky old geeezer,unless I maintain a constant smile upon my face, but then years ago Heather McAAdams ,cartoonist for The Chicago Reader who did a cartoon of what it was like to go through Ravens Grin, told me:"Jim you have the "Perfect Job", the older and uglier you get, the better it fits." (Owning a Haunted House)
I do save tons of $ by never needing any make up to scare people......
If I knew how to put a picture on here I would, but if It happened and this site went down for the next week, please don't blame me!


----------



## Skeletoncrew

I had to go search down this post .. This has to be one of my favs! Love looking at the diversity of the people .. With at least one common thread, the love of Halloween! Awesome pics everyone .. I had a great time looking through where I left off last time. 

The first two pics were this August when I was getting ready to do a pirate run. I made the dreads myself .. Which was a lot of fun. Heavy to run in though. 
Ha .. My pirate scowl .. 

Last pic .. Is more me being me


----------



## JoyfulCrow

I'm an androgynous goth/punk weirdo who's obsessed with crows. What up.


----------



## midnight87

I have no make up on in this one.


----------



## Steph110

This is me, everyone thinks I'm a total girlie girl. But then they realize I'm into cars, crafting, skydiving, the paranormal and obsessed with Halloween. It always surprises them! I'm a laidback, married, mailcarrier from Michigan who loves to laugh!


----------



## Steph110

Not sure why my pic is sideways or how to fix it. Lol you get the idea!&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## xLawfulevilx

I am a devoted father and loving husband, well soon to be we are getting Married October 13, 2016. I am also a huge nerd, artist, maker and soon to be self-sufficient home owner. Once the soon to be Mrs. finishes her Masters Degree. I am the coolest guy you can know and once I call you a friend you have my loyalty!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Steph110 said:


> Not sure why my pic is sideways or how to fix it. Lol you get the idea!��


Hey Steph, I had that problem when using my smartphone, now I select my picture that I want to use and crop it a bit (just to tell the difference from original) then save and delete original, I'm assuming there might be a simple explanation but that works for me


----------



## Steph110

Thank you! I'll give it a try


----------



## Steph110

Yay it worked! Thanks again!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Steph110 said:


> Yay it worked! Thanks again!


You're welcome


----------



## 22606

Steph110 said:


> View attachment 253215


Beautiful tattoo design.

All of the photos added are excellent.


----------



## Steph110

Thank you!


----------



## thatguycraig

Hey thee guys! 

not been here for ages, dont think i was on at all last year!!!!! 

me and my co-haunter OMGDAN are scaling down this year, but still looking to have fun and haunt the guys in town! SO to update this thread, heres me from a little earlier on in the year 








and me with my band a couple weeks ago! Im on the left of the picture with the blue guitar.. would have been fun to play some spooooky tunes! 















Again, halloween costume to follow... once i make it!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Rocked this yesterday at work for picture day


----------



## Josh Voorheez

I'm a punk rockin looking kinda guy. Dyed mohawk and tattoo's kinda guy. My son also looks a whole lot like me. I'm usually seen in kitchen blacks as all I do is work and be a dad haha.















and me on halloween a few years back


----------



## Thriller

I look like ME


----------



## Therewolf

I've tried many different getups but this year I'm coming out as my True Self... *MAD SCIENTIST!*


















And now.. the clown behind the mask..


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit

Doing my part haunting here in the South!


----------



## Spider Rider

"Best forum name ever." he said loudly over the sound of male forum members tripping over each other to like your picture.


----------



## osenator

This morning... 







What day are we?







OCTOBER 1st !!!!!!!!! CRAP! NEED TO WORK ON THE HAUNT, NOW!

Here looking, somewhat more normal. 








People keep saying I look like Mark Walberg.... That's good, right?


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Funny pic .. Snapped this last weekend .. Apparently my love for Halloween could come from possession


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> People keep saying I look like Mark Walberg.... That's good, right?


I see some resemblance in the last photo. Ask any woman and they will tell you that he is one hideous monstrosity, guaranteed Once they have finally finished drooling...

Nice pictures, all.


----------



## lilibat

Everyday is Halloween.


----------



## spookydave

Hahaha love the hair lilibat!


----------



## weeping angel




----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

This
View attachment 270882


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Hmmm....I think withered stalk sez too much.....


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

How many huge threads have Sidnami made?


----------



## Scatterbrains

THAT IS SO WRONG!!!!! I gotta go wash my eyes out with lava soap


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

View attachment 270898


kk


----------



## Halloweenperson127

Accidentally posted three times.


----------



## Halloweenperson127

I'm a learning horror game designer. I've kinda always loved Halloween, and I still do.


----------



## Halloweenperson127

Accidentally posted twice


----------



## Kenneth

I believe I may have posted on here before, but it's been a while. Anyway, just me and a new set of eyes!


----------



## 22606

Very nice pictures posted, those of you who actually _did so_.


----------



## Flynn Manor

Everyone looks great!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Halloweenperson127 said:


> Accidentally posted three times.


Death note great anime


----------



## Mark44

Me and the wife last year at our yard haunt


----------



## 22606

Great picture, Mark. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark44

Garthgoyle said:


> Great picture, Mark. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, glad to be here


----------



## Snake Eyes037

Mark44 said:


> Me and the wife last year at our yard haunt
> View attachment 279902


Wow Mark that is an awesome yard haunt and welcome to the forum


----------



## ReelSore

If you actually read from the beginning of this thread to the end, you'll notice some joking about making a singles thread for the ones trolling for a date jokingly, then you'll notice most males just post a pic whereas most females post a pic and then say married. Lol just an observation lol. Never mind me. I just warped at times. Lol


----------



## vwgirl

I thought I had posted pictures in the past, but these are from last seasons photo shoots. I'm already planning this years shoots.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Been a while since I have been on the forum, so here is an updated image.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Mark44 said:


> Me and the wife last year at our yard haunt
> View attachment 279902


Awesome props Mark! Great picture


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Here's a more recent picture of me...


----------



## 19215

That's me!

I think I'll get a Ghost Hunters cap and some fake tattoo sleeves and be Steve Gonsalves this year!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic new photos, gang.


----------



## printersdevil

I love seeing all the photos! vwgirls, what fun to have a photo shoot!!! Great photos.


----------



## Rigormortor

What a haunter looks like huh..... well here is the young witch herself....aka my wife..... our mini lion running amuck
and then me in the last pic but who cares.....


----------



## Rigormortor

Need to delete... double post


----------



## weeping angel

I changed my picture on page 47 and am adding a new one here:


That's Lisa from P.T. Silent Hills on the left. Scariest game EVER!!! I am still kicking myself for not knowing about it and downloading it before it was yanked.


----------



## witchymom

theres no telling what picture i used back whenever i posted on here ..... but this was me in June and then Sir and myself in April I think (im still trying to pull him on board to the Halloween love LOLOL)


----------



## ThakingDbb

i was on here way back when but here are some pics from this year.


----------



## kittyvibe

Its been awhile since I posted. Ive lost 40pounds since my last pic was uploaded here. Unsure why its sideways or twice lol.
View attachment 282939


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Two nights ago:"I want to see your face! you're Cute!
then a second time in the house:"I want to see your face,you're cute! 
And you, are,,,.......drunk! Jim said, (She was)

Tonight a Mom, Son and Daughter were going through Ravens Grin
The 14 yr, old Son said," Mom, I'm scared!".......thinking about him saying that.... I think when i was his age, IF I had said that to my Mother, that she would be reminding of that weak moment for the rest of my life! (Teasing relentlessly!)
I guess I quit being "Scared" maybe before other kids my age, maybe because most of my first playmates were all older than i was, they established My :Example"


----------



## ThakingDbb

do what now?


----------



## Sidnami

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> How many huge threads have Sidnami made?


Looks like I made quite a few when I was more active on this site. Raising a family has reduced my time online.


----------



## Serpentia

Serp in the flesh: lucky you. 

Or not.


----------



## Flynn Manor

Great picture and Tat! Damn....My mail carrier doesn't look anything like you!!


----------



## spookydave

yep, lucky us,hahaha!


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Bringing this one up to the top again, awesome pics folks! Any new takers?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Just noticed that the pics of me I uploaded were erased when I switched Facebook pages soooooo.... here is my ugly mug once again!

Tombstone Carving. And yes, that is the typical state of my workshop in the background.










Fence Painting. With bonus pug butt.


----------



## 22606

Pug patooties and horrid dandruff - could anyone honestly ask for anything more? Great photos, Nightfisher.


----------



## chachabella

I'm on a boat ... take a look at me 
Straight floatin' on a boat on the deep blue sea.


----------



## stick

Chachabella looks like you both are having fun on the deep blue sea.


----------



## Cali Specter

Tactical haunter...


----------



## Rylo

on the right








A few in drag.. my alter ego


----------



## d3ano75

Let's get this going again. I'm sure everyone has changed over the years. Excuse the jacket I was peacocking at the races haha


----------



## TJN66

Ok...here is my pic. NY haunter here.


----------



## stick

Great picture Tammy.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

All this year


----------



## tcloudy13

I'm the blonde. I run a daycare and have four kiddos! I love rock music, the older the better, I love to travel and I really love raising my kids. I used to think I did Halloween for them, now I know better. I spend most of the year preparing for it!


----------



## Zombie4*

Me in my favorite tee shirt lol


----------



## d3ano75

Great pics guys


----------



## dane82

tcloudy13 said:


> I'm the blonde. I run a daycare and have four kiddos! I love rock music, the older the better, I love to travel and I really love raising my kids. I used to think I did Halloween for them, now I know better. I spend most of the year preparing for it!


is that greg proops?


----------



## tcloudy13

Sure is. The live Who's Line is fantastic! Most people I know have no idea who he is!


----------



## tcloudy13

stal75 said:


> Let's get this going again. I'm sure everyone has changed over the years. Excuse the jacket I was peacocking at the races haha


I had to Google peacocking. Lol. Everyone looks so normal!


----------



## McCall72

This is me, howdy folks!


----------



## dane82

Zombie4* said:


> Me in my favorite tee shirt lol


i hope you won't take it the wrong way if i tell you that your shirt brings back one of the scariest memories of my childhood, lol


----------



## dane82

tcloudy13 said:


> Sure is. The live Who's Line is fantastic! Most people I know have no idea who he is!


oh i've watched countless hours of whose line. i can still name basically everyone in the cast--every time i see that hardee's/carl's jr commercial with "carl sr" i think, hey it's chip esten from whose line!


----------



## tcloudy13

dane82 said:


> tcloudy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is. The live Who's Line is fantastic! Most people I know have no idea who he is!
> 
> 
> 
> oh i've watched countless hours of whose line. i can still name basically everyone in the cast--every time i see that hardee's/carl's jr commercial with "carl sr" i think, hey it's chip esten from whose line!
Click to expand...

Me too! Haha. My best friend and I met Joel Murray and Ryan Styles that night too. It was the most entertaining meet n greet I've ever had. I love the old Drew Carey ones... they never get old.


----------



## Zombie4*

dane82 said:


> Zombie4* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my favorite tee shirt lol
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you won't take it the wrong way if i tell you that your shirt brings back one of the scariest memories of my childhood, lol
Click to expand...


hahaha!!! My daughter was terrified to!!! :-D


----------



## dane82

i am a real american.


----------



## dane82

Zombie4* said:


> hahaha!!! My daughter was terrified to!!! :-D


i can't remember where i was or how old i was, but i can distinctly remember that specific moment in the movie, and i can remember crying and refusing to watch the rest of the movie, lol.


----------



## d3ano75

tcloudy13 said:


> stal75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this going again. I'm sure everyone has changed over the years. Excuse the jacket I was peacocking at the races haha
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google peacocking. Lol. Everyone looks so normal!
Click to expand...

Haha I wasn't really peacocking though it's just what my friends said as they all dressed pretty reserved. Honest...


----------



## KrushR

Me in full on craft carving mode:









Chillin in the front yard in my Throne of Bones:


----------



## jordand3

Here's me and my little pumpkin last fall. Can't wait to take her trick or treating this year.


----------



## Kenpilot




----------

